# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Είμαι ανορεξική και καλύτερα από ποτε.

## Natalia_ed

Γεια σας. Βρήκα αυτό το site και σκέφτηκα να μιλήσω σε εσάς μιας και σε κανέναν άλλο δε θα μπορούσα να περιγράψω την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκομαι εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου. Το πιο πιθανό είναι αυτά που θα πω να είναι άκρως αντίθετα με τις πεποιθήσεις σας αλλά αυτά πιστεύω. Πάντα ήμουν λεπτή και κάποτε υπήρξα πολύ αδύνατη χωρίς όμως να αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας. Πέρυσι πήρα κάποια κιλά λόγω κακής διατροφής και λόγω ενός φίλου μου ο οποίος επέμενε πως αν φάω λίγο περισσότερο θα είμαι πολύ πιο ωραία. Εγώ όμως δεν μπορούσα να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου να φοράει συνεχώς μεγαλύτερο νούμερο παντελόνι. Έτσι λοιπόν το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι που απομακρύνθηκα από το φίλο μου αποφάσισα πως έπρεπε να επανέλθω. Δεν μου επιτρεπόταν να μην είμαι η πιο αδύνατη. ʼρχισα δίαιτα. Όλα προχωρούσαν φυσιολογικά για καποιους μήνες. Είμαι 1.70cm και τρώγοντας εξωφρενικές ποσότητες φαγητού είχα φτάσει στα 49 κιλά.Με τη δίαιτα λοιπόν κατάφερα μεσα σε λιγότερο από ένα μήνα να χάσω τέσσερα κιλά. Αρχές Οκτώβρη άρχισα και γυμναστήριο. Βέβαια όταν έχεις μάθει να τρως καλά, η επιθυμία του φαγητού γίνεται ακόμη πιο έντονη. Από τη στιγμή που άρχισα γυμναστήριο σταμάτησα και να τρώω κανονικά. Σκέφτομαι μονίμως τις θερμίδες που έχει κάτι πριν το φάω και μετανιώνω τη στιγμή που βάζω κάτι στο στόμα μου. Για κάποια περίοδο δεν έπινα ούτε νερό. τώρα είμαι 17 χρόνων, !.70cm και 39 κιλά. Η ανορεξία, έχει μετατραπεί σε βουλιμία και "βγάζω" ό,τι εχω στο στομάχι μου όχι μονο με εμετούς αλλα με την υπερδοσολογία σε καθαρτικά(έως και 18 χαπάκια μεσα σε ένα μονο βράδυ). Όλοι ζηλεύουν το σώμα μου, θέλουν να είναι όπως εγώ. Ακολουθούν κάθε τι που κάνω και λέω, ξέροντας όμως πως δεν θα γίνουν ποτέ σαν κι εμένα. Είμαι ένα άπιαστο όνειρο για αυτούς, κάτι που ποτέ δεν καταφέρουν να γίνουν. Είμαι πολύ αδύνατη, έχω ένα ονειρεμένο σώμα, έχω όλα τα αγόρια να με κυνηγάνε γιατί όπως και να το κάνεις μοιάζω με μοντελο(!!!) και γενικότερα αν παραβλέψουμε το γεγονός ότι θα πεθάνω νωρίτερα, περνάω πολύ καλύτερα από πολλούς άλλους.

----------


## free

απλα ανατριχιασα!.."αν παραβλεψουμε το γεγονος οτι θα πεθανω νωριτερα"...τι ειναι αυτα??...μπορω να καταλαβω το γεγονος οτι η ανορεξια σε εχει εγκλωβισει..οχι ομως και το γεγονος οτι συνειδητα επιλεγεις να ζεις με αυτην και να σε καταστρφει αμεσοτατα!..με τι σκεπτικο που εχεις, καθε μερα ειναι χαμενη..ποιος νοιαζεται αν μοιαζεις σαν μοντελο ή αν σε κυνηγαν ολα τα αγορια εφοσον εσυ δεν εισαι καλα?..γιατι πιστεψε με δεν εισαι καλα...δεν εχω φτασει ποτε στα κιλα σου..απλα κατωτερο του φυσιολογικου μου...και απλα φαινομουν πολυ αδυνατη..και απλα δεν ζουσα..και απλα ο φοβος για την τροφη αποτελουσεμονιμο φοβο μου..γιατι απλα το φαι και η εμμονη του ηταν ολη μου η ζωη...αλλα ολα αυτα δεν ειναι απλα...!!!απο την στιγμη που μου ειχε σταματησει η περιοδος 15 μηνες και μου επεφταν τα μαλλια αραδα..και..και...και...αλλα τοσα!..δεν με ενοιαζε ουτε εμενα η ζωη μου..ωσπου καταλαβα ποσα πολλα εχω χασει για να ειμαι αδυνατη!..καποια στιγμη δεν εβγαινα καν απο το σπιτι μου με το σκεπτικο οτι θα νομιζουν οτι εχω παχυνει, δεν ειχα καμια κοινωνικη συναναστροφη..ολα μου φαινονταν ματαια..ειδικα μετα αφοτου τελειωσα το σχολειο..στο σχολειο τα καταφερνα καπως γιατι ολοι εβαζαν πανω απολα το αδυνατο σωμα κ.τ.λ...τα ξερεις..αλλα μετα δεν ειναι ετσι..μετραει πανω απολα η προσωπικοτητα και κατα ποσον μπορεις να επιβληθεις στον γυρο κοσμο με αυτην...και οχι με την εξωτερικη ομορφια(αθλιοτητα μετα απο καποιο σημειο)...ο κοσμος σε μετραει με αυτα που βλεπει και οχι με αυτα που ονειρευεσαι...δυστυχως...και γω δεν αντεξα αλλο να παιζω αυτο το παιχνιδακι!..για αυτο συνειδητοποιησε τι κανεις και παλεψε για σενα!..οχι για τα αγορια που σε κυνηγουν!..ελεος!..πανω απολα αξιζεις εσυ..και αν καταλαβεις την αξια σου, τοτε θα σε κυνηγουν πολυ περισσοτερα! αν αυτο ειναι το προβλημα!...ολα τοτε θα φτιαξουν και η τροφη δεν θα ναι πια εχθρος σου..!

----------


## smoke08

Ναταλία, το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να σου "ευχηθώ" να το ευχαριστηθείς όσο προλάβεις... Γιατί μετά δύο πράγματα θα συμβούν:

1) Για το αν θα πεθάνεις δεν ξέρω, το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι αν συνεχίσεις έτσι θα καταλήξεις σε ένα νοσοκομείο σε άθλια κατάσταση. Και δε σε νοιάζει αν πεθάνεις, αρκεί να πεθάνεις όμορφη και λεπτή, τότε σκέψου απλά ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι να καταλήξεις χωρίς μαλλιά, με χαλασμένα δόντια, με σώμα σαν σκελετός, το οποίο εσύ θα θεωρείς σώμα μοντέλου, όμως οι άλλοι θα το κοιτούν με οίκτο ή με απέχθεια

2) Ο οργανισμός σου θα αντιδράσει με όλο αυτό το κακό που του κάνεις και θα αρχίσει τα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας. Μη νομίζεις ότι και τότε θα μπορέσεις να διατηρήσεις τον έλεγχο, όπως κάνεις τώρα. Τα επεισόδια αυτά θα είναι πάνω από τις δυνάμεις σου να τα σταματήσεις και σύντομα θα πάρεις πίσω τα κιλά που έχασες. Και σε πληροφορώ ότι τα περισσότερα κορίτσια σε αυτό το φόρουμ που είναι βουλιμικές ξεκίνησαν ακριβώς όπως εσύ: κάνοντας εξαντλητικές νηστείες. Και στο λέω με σιγουριά γιατί το ίδιο συνέβη και σε μένα...

Δε σε κρίνω ούτε σου επιτίθεμαι. Πριν δύο χρόνια σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ αυτά που σκέφτεσαι τώρα εσύ. Ξέρω πόσο καλά σε κάνει να νιώθεις ότι έχεις τον έλεγχο. Πόσο χαίρεσαι που καταφέρνεις κάτι που οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν... Όμως κάνεις μεγάλο κακό, όχι μόνο στην υγεία σου αλλά και στην ψυχή σου. Γιατί έτσι δεν είσαι ευτυχισμένη. Είσαι μόλις 17 χρονών και σπαταλάς τα καλύτερα χρόνια σου σε κάτι τόσο ανούσιο...

Αυτά ήθελα να σου πω... Τώρα αν όντως πιστεύεις ότι περνάς καλά και πιστεύεις ότι οι άλλοι σε ζηλεύουν, παρά το κακό που κάνεις στον εαυτό σου, τότε συνέχισε έτσι.

----------


## dexa

Ναταλια καλως ηρθες και ειλικρινα ευχομαι ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ!!!

Να ξεκινησω απο τον φιλο σου ,που επεμενε να παρεις καποια κιλα .
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΦΙΛΟΣ.
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΥ Η ΤΟΥ ΩΡΑΙΟΥ ,ΟΠΟΤΕ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ.

Οσο για την διατροφη που ειχες κανει ,δεν ξερω εαν ηταν κακη διατροφη αλλα σιγουρα ηταν σωτηρια διατροφη.
Δεν μας ειπες τι τρως τωρα???
Για να συγκρινουμε τις διατροφες.

Αυτο που παχαινει και το νερο πρωτη φορα το ακουω!!
Χρονια του θεου ,ξερω οτι το νερο ειναι βασικο συστατικο για να εχουμε την υγεια μας και τελος εμενα τοσα χρονια προφανως μου ελεγαν ολοι ψεματα οτι το νερα βοηθα στο αδυνατισμα????Δεν το πιστευω!!!Α τους παλιανθρωπους !!!Και εγω μενω χοντρη ειμαι σιγουρη γιατι πινω πολυ νερο!!
Αντε Ναταλια που τα εβαλες και με το νερο!!!Οταν θα πεθανεις να ζητησεις το λογω απο τον θεο!!!

Οσο για το 1.70 και 39 κιλα.Τι να σου πω ματια μου!!Αυτο που ολοι ζηλευουν το σωμα σου ,να με συνγχωρεις αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι απλα νομιζεις οτι ζηλευουν το σωμα σου!!
Γιατι δεν τους ρωτας??
Και αυτο που εισαι απιαστο ονειρο !!!Και απιαστο εισαι ,γιατι εισαι παραδειγμα προσ αποφυγην για αυτους ,και ονειρο εισαι αλλα απο εκεινα τα ονειρα που σε τρομαζουν ΕΦΙΑΛΤΗΣ!!
Και το ονειρεμενο σωμα!Σωμα που να διακρινονται τοσο εντονα ο σκελετος σου δεν ειναι ενα'' ονειρεμενο σωμα'' ειναι απλα ΑΚΤΙΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ!!
Θελω να μου αναφερεις εστω ενα μοντελο στα κιλα σου που να ειναι ΤΟΠ στον χωρο του και το ονειρο καθε αντρα!Και ειναι εν ζωη φυσικα!!
Η τελευταια που ειχα ακουσει δεν προλαβαι να γινει ΤΟΠ εγινε νεα στις ειδησεις!!

Δεν ειναι ειρωνεια στα χρονια που ζουμε και στην εποχη που ζουμε καθως και στην χωρα που ζουμε(γιατι οι τριτες χωρες αντιμετωπιζουν το προβλημα χωρις να το εχουν επιλεξει απλα γιατι δεν εχουν να φανε)ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟς ΑΠΟ ΑΣΗΤΕΙΑ!?!?
Δηλ.φαντασου τι θα λενε μετα αυτοι [που θα μεινουν πισω!!ΤΟ ΚΑΗΜΕΝΟ !!ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΗΓΕ!!ΚΡΙΜΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ!!

Για τα χαπακια παλι να μην εισαι και τοσο περηφανη που παιρνεις 18 καθαρτικα !!
Εγω γνωριζω οτι τα καθαρτικα αναφερονται σε συγκεκριμενο προβλημα,και εσυ δεν το εχεις αυτο εφοσον δεν τρως!!

Θα σε προλαβω γιατι θα δεις το τικερακι μου και μπορει να σκεφτεις οτι οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια!!!
Δεν θα σου αναφερω το λογω δημιουργειας των κιλων μου,απλα θα σου πω οτι για μενα ευτηχισμενη ζωη οριζεται η ζωη που ειναι γεματη.Εγω εχω μια οικογενεια.Συζηγο και παιδι.
Εσυ τωρα απλα εχεις παραισθησεις.Σε περιπτωση θανατου τι ειναι αυτο που θα αφησεις πισω σου ?Παιδια η εντυπωσεις?
Ουτε παιδια γιατι η δεν θα προλαβεις να κανεις η δεν θα μπορεις να κανεις μετα απο τετοια ταλαιπωρεια που εχει και θα συνεχισει να τραβαει ο οργανισμος σου.
Και οι εντυπωσεις που θα αφησεις δεν θα εχουν καμια σχεση με αυτο που φανταζεσαι.Αυτο που θα ''παρεις'' απο τους αλλους ειναι λυπηση και οικτος.Τιποτα αλλο.

Τελος θα σου οτι εκ των προτερων γνωριζω οτι ολα αυτα που σου λεμε δεν τα καταλαβαινεις ,οχι γιατι δεν θελεις αλλα γιατι δεν εισαι σε θεση,γι'αυτο εγω απλα θα ευχηθω να εισαι ευτιχησμενη,να εισαι καλα ,να βγαλεις το σχολειο σου ,να γινεις φοιτητρια να κανεις οικογενεια ,να εχεις γυρω σου πολλους καλους φιλους,να εισαι υγιεις να ΖΗΣΕΙΣ.

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## eleni98

Ήμουν ανορεξική 10 χρόνια και θεραπεύτηκα. Αυτά που γράφεις μπορούν να οδηγήσουν ύποψήφιες ανορεξικές στην ανορεξία ή να υποτροπιάσουν άλλες ανορεξικές.
Προτείνω από τους διαχειριστές να σβήσουν το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Αν δεν λυπάσαι τον εαυτό σου και θέλεις να πεθάνεις, σεβάσου άλλους που προσπαθούν και θέλουν να ζήσουν.

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Γειά σου κι απο μένα Ναταλία.

Εμένα πάλι όλο αυτό που έγραψες μου θύμισε την κόρη ενός φιλικού μου ζευγαριού, που όταν ήταν στην ηλικία σου, σκεπτόταν και δρούσε κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο, νομίζοντας ότι τα αγόρια την κυνηγάνε για το λεπτό της σώμα.

Κατέληξε στο νοσοκομείο, όπου την γλύτωσαν κυριολεκτικά την τελευταία στιγμή.

Δυστυχώς ήταν τόσο ελαφρόμυαλη που δεν είχε καταλάβει ότι τα αγόρια αυτής της ηλικίας, κυνηγάνε οτιδήποτε είναι "εύκολο" να το ρίξουν στο κρεββάτι. Οσα κιλά κι αν έχει....

Αν λοιπόν η συμπεριφορά σου, και ο εσωτερικός σου κόσμος, είναι τόσο ελαφρόμυαλος, και συμπεριφέρεσαι τόσο ανώριμα και χαλαρά, όπως αντιμετωπίζεις το θέμα αυτό......
Μάλλον τ' αγόρια δεν σε κυνηγάνε για το λεπτό σου σώμα. (Δεν γράφω όμορφο γιατί 1,70 με 39 κιλά, μόνο όμορφο δεν είναι.)

Προσπάθησε λοιπόν να διακρίνεις ΤΙ είναι αυτό που κυνηγάνε τα αγόρια σε σένα.... το λεπτό σώμα ή την εύκολη (συγνώμη για την έκφραση) που κρύβεται μέσα σ' αυτό;

Και μετά, προσπάθησε να συνέλθεις. Μίλα και με τους γονείς σου. Δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ειλικρινα ελπιζω αυτο το μηνυμα να ειναι μια αρρωστημενη πλακα καποιου που δεν ειχε δουλεια σημερα...

αν ειναι ομως αληθινο, δεν πιστευω οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτε στο σημειο (μη) συνειδητοτητας που βρισκεται αυτο το ατομο αυτην την στιγμη...

ας προσευχηθουμε/ευχηθουμε/ελπισουμε (οτι πιστευει ο καθεις) οτι θα βγει απο την πλανη του πριν ειναι πολυ αργα..

----------


## aleksandra_ed

ores ores skeftome ti megalo kako proksenoun ta protipa kai oli i kinonia tis modas pou proothi koritsia tis mikris ilikias na katastrefoun ton eauto tous kai malista sta pio trifera tous xronia kai pera apo auto telika to na ise adinati tha se kani kalitero anthropo?dld menontas stin kirioleksia petsi kai kokalo tha se agapisoun oli? kai telos i monadiki aksiosi stin zoi sou pia ine na se theloun ta agoria?stoxous stin zoi sou den exis?o monadikos ine autos?den leo oles kolakeuomaste otan niothoume epithimites omos auto den ginete autoskopos!spatalas tin zoi sou tin opia oute kan ipologizis opos les se kati anousio kai i zoi ine poli mikri.ola auta sta leo poli filika exo mia fili pou glitose kiriolektika tin teleutea stigmi den kseris ti ine na vlepis ta malia s na peftoun ta kokala s na diagrafonte apostimena mesa apo ta rouxa s kai to xirotero evlepe ton eauto tis xontri elege alo ena kilaki alo ena!tora ine 70 kila apo ta 39 pou itane omos tora ine eutixismeni giati tora exi tin igia tis kai den fovate pos arga i grigora tha pethani.vevea tin piani kamia fora na xasi kai xani kila omos oxi se ipervoliko simio.ase pou exi kai perisoteres kataktisis an telika auto ine to mono pou se endiaferi!pantos kala tha ekanes na to sizitisis auto me kapion tous gonis sou kapion idiko den ksero.kali s tixi pantos

----------


## Maria-Eleni

Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω αυτή την ιστορία. Δεν νομίζω ότι τα ανορεξικά άτομα θα έγραφαν ποτέ κάτι παρόμοιο, ακόμα και αν αυτές οι σκέψεις περνούσαν από το μυαλό τους. Θα ήταν λάθος να θεωρήσουμε ότι οι ανορεξικοί είναι ευτυχισμένοι ή ότι αποδέχονται το θάνατό τους και θα ήθελα να σχολιάσει κάποιο άτομο με ιδία εμπειρία. Πραγματικά, πόσο ελεύθερο χρόνο και κακό χιούμορ μπορεί να έχουν κάποιοι;

----------


## Natalia_ed

dexa, σχετικά με αυτό που μου έγραψες: "Θελω να μου αναφερεις εστω ενα μοντελο στα κιλα σου που να ειναι ΤΟΠ στον χωρο του και το ονειρο καθε αντρα".
Η Kate Moss είναι ένα μοντέλο με τις αναλογίες μου, το πιο κοντό top model της εποχής, ένα από τα ωραία μοντέλα που έχουν υπάρξει ποτέ κατά τη γνώμη μου στο χώρο της διεθνούς βιομηχανίας της μόδας, το όνειρο κάθε σημερινού άνδρα, το δικό μου πρότυπο.

----------


## smoke08

Να σας πω την αλήθεια κορίτσια, κι εγώ σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να είναι φάρσα. Γιατί όταν είχα κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήμουν περήφανη για το σώμα μου. Όχι επειδή το έβλεπα κοκαλιάρικο, αλλά επειδή με έβλεπα ακόμα χοντρή! Σε καμία περίπτωση τα άτομα με ανορεξία δεν έχουν τέτοια αυτοπεποίθηση και δεν πιστεύουν ότι οι άλλοι τα θαυμάζουν και τα ζηλεύουν ακόμα κι αν αυτό όντως ισχύει. 

Πάντως, μακάρι να είναι φάρσα και να μην υπάρχει άτομο που σκέφτεται με αυτό τον τρόπο. Προτείνω να μη σβηστεί το θέμα, γιατί από τις απαντήσεις μας θα καταλάβει κάποιο άτομο που είναι στα όρια να γίνει ανορεξικό τον εφιάλτη που πρόκειται να ακολουθήσει...

----------


## fifika_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> dexa, σχετικά με αυτό που μου έγραψες: "Θελω να μου αναφερεις εστω ενα μοντελο στα κιλα σου που να ειναι ΤΟΠ στον χωρο του και το ονειρο καθε αντρα".
> Η Kate Moss είναι ένα μοντέλο με τις αναλογίες μου, το πιο κοντό top model της εποχής, ένα από τα ωραία μοντέλα που έχουν υπάρξει ποτέ κατά τη γνώμη μου στο χώρο της διεθνούς βιομηχανίας της μόδας, το όνειρο κάθε σημερινού άνδρα, το δικό μου πρότυπο.


αααααααααα
το χαβα σου εσυ..........
ξυπνα ναταλια,εισαι σε ληθαργο......

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Φυσικά και δεν είναι σε λήθαργο.Έχει την πιο κοινή πεποίθηση των δεκαεπτάχρονων κοριτσιών.Αδύνατα,κοκκαλιά ρικα,ανορεκτικά και υποτίθεται ελκυστικά.

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί πρέπει να ασχολείται, ένα κορίτσι της ηλικίας της με αυτά,από τόσο τρυφερή ηλικία;Αυτή είναι η προτεραιότητα ενός παιδιού που πάει σχολείο;Αν το ένα μοντέλο είναι έτσι ή το άλλο είναι αλλιώς;Τελικά όλοι πρέπει να είμαστε μοντέλα για να είμαστε κοινωνικά ενεργοί άνθρωποι;

Όπως και να 'χει δε θ' αναφέρω τα περί αρρωστημένης κατάστασης και αυτοκαταστροφικών, διατροφικών πρακτικών γιατί έχουν ήδη ειπωθεί.

Απεύχομαι να πάθει κακό η κοπέλα ( αν και σίγουρα θα έχει πρόβλημα - τουλάχιστον με την έμμηνη ρύση της ) και καλή δύναμη σε ό,τι κάνει.


ΥΓ:Το ενδεχόμενο να κάνει κάποιος φάρσα είναι πολύ πιθανό, αλλά και να είναι έτσι,καλό μας κάνει να συζητήσουμε μια τέτοια άποψη.Νομίζω ότι υιοθετείται από πολλά νεαρά κορίτσια μια τέτοια διατροφική συμπεριφορά.

----------


## envy

Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται ως φάρσα κ καλό θα ήταν να μην πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα να φάμε την εν λόγω χρήστη αλλά να προσπαθήσουμε να καταλάβουμε τον ψυχισμό της.
Αν ρίξετε μια ματιά στο youtube θα δείτε σκελετωμένες κοπέλες που θέλουν να αδυνατίσουν κ άλλο.
Επιπλέον η Ναταλία είναι πολύ μικρή ηλικιακά κ δεν καταλαβαίνει την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης?το θεωρεί επιτυχία κ ομορφιά το βάρος της..

Αλήθεια Ναταλία ,πέρα από τους γκόμενους κ τους φίλους σου,οι γονείς σου τι σου λένε?

----------


## klingel

otan diabasa to mhnuma ths natalias arxika sokaristhka.. den pisteuw pws oi anoreksikies skeftontai etsi... meta arxisa na zhleuw pou enw exw sobaro problhma den mporw na milaw gia kila gurw twn 35... to keimeno sou natalia pragmatika mporei na steilei polla koritsia sto nosokomeio. k egw thewrw oti ta panta einai na adunatisw na xasw 10 kila oso pio polu ginetai alla oute h kate moss einai to protupo mou oute maresoun oi xtikiares twn 37 kilwn mallon mono se esena areseis.suggnwmh an eimai kapws wmh alla auth einai h gnwmh mou.

----------


## Maria-Eleni

Οι κοπέλες (ως είθισται) που πάσχουν από νευρική ανορεξία είναι ασθενείς και ως τέτοιες έχουν πάνω-κάτω ένα συγκεκριμένο ψυχισμό που τις οδήγησε εκεί που είναι. Μπορεί η συμπεριφορά να μην είναι πανομοιότυπη αφού πρόκειται για διαφορετικές προσωπικότητες, αλλά σπάνια θα είναι τόσο ακραία αντίθετη με το ? καλώς ή κακώς θεμελιωμένο ? πρότυπο ενός ανορεξικού. Όλοι όσοι έχουν πνευμονία δεν θα αρρωστήσουν το ίδιο, αλλά ένα βήχα θα τον έχουν! Και αυτή η περηφάνια της κοπέλας δεν συνάδει με την ανορεξία. Τα σκελετωμένα κοριτσάκια υποφέρουν γιατί είναι ακόμη χοντρές στα μάτια τα δικά τους. Δεν βγαίνουν να διατυμπανίσουν ότι είναι όμορφες! Δεν νιώθουν έτσι. 
Σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό που περιγράφει. Λυπηρό σε κάθε περίπτωση...

----------


## free

λοιπον η ναταλια μας ειναι ενα μικρο κοριτσακι...μολις 17 χρονων..στην ηλικια της ημουν και γω ανορεκτικη με ολα τα παρελειπομενα..ποτε στα κιλα της αλλα ανορεκτικη..η ψυχολογια λειτουργει ως εξης: ωρες -ωρες νομιζεις οτι εισαι παρα πολυ ομορφη, οτι το σωμα σου ειναι γ@μ@το και οτι ολοι ειναι στα ποδια σου..ΝΑΙ...υπαρχουν ωρες που το πιστευεις πραγματικα απλα ειναι τοσο λιγες αυτες οι στιγμες χρονικα, που δεν προλαβαινεις καν να το συνειδητοποιησεις!..ποσο μαλλον να το πεις δημοσια!!....Η ΑΝΟΡΕΞΙΑ ΣΕ ΘΑΝΑΤΩΝΕΙ!...!..προς Θεου!..η ανορεξια δεν σε κανει ευτυχισμενη...σε οδηγει σε μια μεγαλη πυλη δυστυχιας!..τα ποιηματα που εχω γραψει σε στιγμες αδυναμιας μου τοτε βγαζουν τετοιο πονο οσο δεν μπορει να διανοηθει καρδια και μυαλο "νορμαλ" ατομου..κακα τα ψεματα!..η ζωη μου ηταν ενα μαρτυριο...σπιτι, κλεισιμο,κλαμα και η καλυτερη ασχολια μου???..μαντεψτε!..να πηγαινω μπροστα στον καθρεφτη και να πιανω τα κοκκαλα της λεκανης μου!!..ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΕΤΣΙ???...και αν τυχον ειχε φουσκωσει η κοιλια λιγο παραπανω και μου τα καλυπτε, πηγαινα τρεχοντας κατω στο γυμναστηριο του σπιτιου μου(βεβαια, να μην εχω γυμναστηριο στο σπιτι μου??)και εκανα 2 ωρες++++ γυμναστικη!..και μετα αποβολη τροφων("και καλα")...και την αλλη μερα μεσα παλι για να κοιταξω τα κοκκαλα μου και να ζυγιστω καθε 2 ωρες...μην χασω το ραντεβου μου με την υπεροχη ζυγαρια μου που μπορουσε τοσο καλα να με ελεγχει!και να την ελεγχω βεβαια!..σχεση με αγορι δεν εκανα φυσικα γιατι θα επιανε τα παχη μου..την απαισια κοιλια μου, τα χοντρα μπουτια μου και το υπερβολικο λιπος μου..αρα κκοινωνικη ζωη ΜΗΔΕΝ!!!...με τους γονεις μου δεν πολυμιλουσα γιατι μου ελεγαν οτι εχω αλλαξει τοσο πολυ συμπεριφορα..οτι δεν ειμαι πια το χαρουμενο κοριτσακι τους...το σχολειο μου στο ελεος!..ολα στην ζωη μου πατος και η μεγαλυτερη μου επιδιδωξη να μου κανει το 24 νουμερο παντελονι!...(εχω υψος 1,73 εν τω μεταξυ)...
λοιπον κοριτσακια μου..για ποια ζωη μιλαμε??...ζουσα ή ημουνα ψοφια??..σας πληροφορω οτι τοτε ηθελα πολυυυ να πεθανω...ειχα βαρεθει να ζω για αυτο...για ΤΟ ΗΛΙΘΙΟ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ...τι σημασια εχει να ζεις και να ασχολεισαι με ενα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ???...αυτη ειναι η ανορεξια..κλαμα , πονος, αποκλισμος, ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ...ΕΝΑΣ ΒΟΥΡΚΟΣ!...βαλτε το καλα στο μυαλουδακι σας πριν να ειναι αργα!..
ναταλακι μην χαραμαζεις ουτε λεπτο απο την ζωη σου για αυτην..δεν σε αγαπαει η ανορεξια..ετσι νομιζεις..να σε διωξει απο την ζωη θελει..αυτος ειναι ο μοναδικος σκοπος της...βρες τον εαυτος σου..αν δεν αγαπας εσυ εσενα, δεν θα σε αγαπησει ποτε ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!..

----------


## Natalia_ed

Free, όλα αυτά που γράφεις μου θυμίζουν έντονα αυτά που σκέφτομαι. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν υπάρχει μέρα που να μη θέλω να πεθάνω. Ποτέ ως τώρα δεν το έχω παραδεχτεί αυτό δημόσια αλλά η ανωνυμία βοηθάει. Μόλις φάω λίγο σκέφτομαι πως η μοναδική διέξοδος να ξεφύγω από τα μαρτύρια τα οποία ακολουθούν το φαγητό είναι να πάψω να υπάρχω. Μόλις πίνω έστω και λίγο νερό νιώθω ότι πρήζομαι ολόκληρη και είμαι σίγουρη πως αυτό παθαίνω, πως θα με δουν οι άλλοι και θα μου πουν πως πάχυνα γιατί όντως αυτό συμβαίνει. Για να βγω έξω δεν πρέπει να έχω φάει τίποτα. Από αυτά που βάζω στο στόμα μου, ελάχιστα ουσιαστικά μένουν μέσα μου αφού με ποικίλους τρόπους, όπως και εσύ θα ξέρεις, φροντίζω να αποβληθούν.
Σχετικά με την κοιλιά μου, αυτή είναι και εμένα η μεγαλύτερη εμμονή μου. Δεν μπορώ να φάω γιατί θα φουσκώσω, δεν μπορώ να φάω γιατί θα νιώθω άσχημα, δε μπορώ να φάω γιατί θα πεθάνω... Τις περισσότερες φορές βγαίνω έξω μόνο αν έχω μείνει τουλάχιστον μια μέρα νηστική ή δεν έχω πιει καθόλου υγρά. Η ζυγαριά είναι το μόνο μέσο που με επιβεβαιώνει, εκεί μπορώ να κάνω ό,τι θέλω, έχω τον πλήρη έλεγχο. Το 24 νούμερο παντελόνι, μου είναι πλέον αρκετά φαρδύ αλλα δεν θέλω να φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως υπάρξει μια μέρα που θα μου κάνει. Είμαι αδύνατη κατά τα λεγόμενα των άλλων αλλά μπορώ να αδυνατίσω κι άλλο και αυτό θα κάνω γιατί δεν πιστεύω πως είναι αρκετό.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

τι κριμα Ναταλια μου να πεθανεις τοσο νεα και χωρις να εχεις ζησει τιποτε εκτος απο τις μαχες με τα κιλα...
πολυ λυπαμαι..
ο Θεος που πιστευεις να σε βοηθησει..

----------


## free

ρε ναταλακι υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα σου ελεγα οτι δεν ακους τιποτα και οτι κανεις του κεφαλιου σου!..δεν μπορω να το πω γιατι μολις πριν 2 χρονια, στα 17 μου και εγω, βιωνα αυτη την αθλια κατασταση...ξερω πως νοιωθεις..οτι δεν σε καταλαβαινει κανεις και οτι ο μεγαλυτερος σου εφιαλτης ειναι να παρεις κιλα...εστω και ενα κιλο...μακαρι να ητνα φαρσα οο αυτο..αλλα δεν ειναι...ουτε μπηκες εδω μεσα για να κανεις την πλακα σου..εισαι σε απελπιστικη κατασταση..καταλαβε το αυτο!!...το τελευταιο σου μηνυμα με επεισε για αυτο!..
εχασα πολυ ζωη γιατι και γω δεν ηθελα να δω το σωμα μου να παχαινει..στην σκεψη οτι μπορει να παχυνω, ελεγα μεσα μου..:καλυτερα να πεθανεις, παρα να γινεις χοντρη...συνελθε..μην τρως...το φαγητο ειναι δυσστυχια..πως θα φορεσεις μινι να δειξεις τα τελεια ποδια(ειχα πολυ ωραια ποδια και ψηλα ..ετσι μου ελεγαν..κριμα που αργησα να το καταλαβω).."...και αυτη η σκεψη υποβοσκε πισω απο την παραμικρη μπουκια που ετρωγα..μαρτυριο..και καθε λιγο και λιγακι στην ζυγαρια..και γω το χα κοψει το νερο..με παχαινε..τι ειρωνεια...κοντρα σε οτι διαταζουν οι νομοι της διαιτολογιας..κοντρα σε ολα..στα παντα!..ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΗΜΟΥΝ Η ΣΩΣΤΗ..οι αλλοι σου λενε να φας γιατι σε ζηλευουν, ε??...ετσι δεν ειναι?..θελουν να σε δουν χοντρη, αποκρουστικη, ασχημη??..ε??...ετσι ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ομως...τους κατηγορουσα ολους ιδιως την αδερφη μου και την μαμα μου γιατι ελεγα οτι με ζηλευαν πολυ που δεν εχουν το δικο μου τελειο σωμα!!!...μια καλυτερη διατυπωση: το δικο μου αρρωστημενο σωμα!...
καποια στιγμη ξυπνησα και λεω: τερμα το κακο..κουραστηκα...κουραστη α να μην ζω..ειμαι μικρη και αυριο μεθαυριο μπορει να πεθανω..γιατι να μην χαρω την ζωη μου?..οταν φτανεις κοντα στον θανατο, τοτε λες..:"θεε μου τι εκανα σε μενα?..γιατι μου το εκανα?..ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ..."..ισως τοτε να ειναι πολυ αργα για να συνειδητοποιησεις τι κακο εχεις προκαλεσει..ισως και να μην ειναι...
αλλα γιατι να ρισκαρεις την ιδια σου την ζωη?..γιατι να φτασεις σε αυτο το σημειο, σε αυτο το αθλιο σημειο??...ειναι κριμα και αδικο..και δεν σου μιλαμε τυχαια ρε συ ναταλακι..τα χουμε βιωσει ολα αυτα..ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΟ!..τι νοημα εχει η ζωη σου?..ψαξε και βρες γιατι ζεις?..τι προτεραιοτητες εχεις??...πες μου λιγο σε παρακαλω..

μιλας με τους γονεις σου?εχουν καταλαβει?..ΤΙ ΤΡΩΣ ολη μερα(την αληθεια θελω, αλλο αν μετα ολα βγαινουν---νομιζεις οτι βγαινουν)???(απαντησε μου στις ερωτησεις σε παρακαλω)

----------


## Natalia_ed

free, σχετικά με όσα με ρωτάς...
Όντως πιστεύω πως το φαγητό είναι δυστυχία. Μα πως θα βγω έξω φουσκωμένη???? Και ναι, πιστεύω πως κάποια άτομα τα οποία μου λένε να φαω ή σχολιάζουν συνεχώς το πόσο αδύνατη φαίνομαι, θέλουν να με δουν χοντρή, αποκρουστική και άσχημη. Θέλουν να με κάνουν σαν και αυτούς για να μη νιώθουν μειονεκτικά όταν με βλέπουν.
Ειλικρινά σου μιλάω, αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω πως ζω μονάχα για να είμαι αδύνατη και να χάνω όσα περισσότερα κιλά μπορώ. Τι σημασία έχει να παίρνω συνεχώς αριστεία, να μπω στο καλύτερο πανεπιστήμιο αλλά να είμαι πάντα δυστυχισμένη με περισσότερα κιλά? Τώρα τουλάχιστον είμαι εκείνη που μπορεί να ελέγχει το βάρος της, που της μπαίνει(και της πέφτει πολλές φορές) οτιδήποτε αν και θεωρώ πως έχω χοντρά πόδια.
Παλιότερα άκουγα πως αυτή η ασθένεια "χτυπάει" σε άτομα με υψηλό βιοτικό επίπεδο και δεν το πίστευα! Τώρα έρχομαι και το επιβεβαιώνω...
Με τους γονείς μου δε μιλάω, κυρίως γιατί δεν μπορούσα να αποδεχτώ ότι αντιμέτωπιζω κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά και τώρα απλά δε θέλω γιατί θα με πιέσουν να πάρω βάρος. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν καταλάβει, αλλά και να το καταλάβαιναν δε νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσαν να το αποδεχτούν γιατί ίσως θεωρούσαν ότι απέτυχαν ως γονείς.
Σχετικά με το τι τρώω... Το πρωί τίποτα... Το μεσημέρι ύστερα από πίεση των γονιών μου βάζω κάτι στο στόμα μου(όχι πάντα...). Έχω αποβάλλει από τη διατροφή μου ζυμαρικά, λευκό ψώμι, ζάχαρη, κιμά... Ό,τι και να φάω μετά κάνω τις ανάλογες ενέργειες και όντως ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος αυτών που τρώω βγαίνουν αν όχι όλα.

----------


## free

κοριτσακι μου ομορφο και γλυκο..ζεις σε μια ουτοπια..ειναι λες και ακουω εμενα πριν λιγο καιρο...τοσο κοντινο ολο αυτο και ομως 8ελω να το κραταω τοσο μακρια απο μενα γιατι με καταστρεφει και εμενα και τους γυρω μου...και γω το πιστευα αυτο με τους γονεις μου..πως θα νομιζουν οτι δεν ειναι σωστοι σαν γονεις, οι εχουν αποτυχει..και επειδη γενικα μου τα εχουν δωσει ολα, θα ειχα τρομερες τυψεις αν τους εδινα να καταλαβουν και τετοιο γιατι δεν ισχυει..δεν νομιζω οτι σχετιζεται η ανορεξια και η βουλιμια με το μεγαλωμα, με την ανατροφη δηλαδη...ισως υπαρχουν εκ γεννετης καποια στοιχεια που σε κανουν πιο επιρρεπη σε κατι τετοιο...εγω ας πουμε καποια στιγμη ελεγα πως ολο αυτο το δημιουργω για να εχω κατι να ασχολουμαι απλα απο την στιγμη που δεν εχω αλλα προβληματα στην οικογενεια μου...ισως τελικα να ειναι και ετσι..οταν σου τα δινουν ολα ετοιμα, δεν προλαβαινεις να συνειδητοποιησεις τι εχεις, που βαδιζεις, τι θελεις απο την ζωη σου...καταλαβαινεις πως το εννοω, ετσι?..
κοιτα δινω συμβουλες χωρις να λεω και γω οτι ειμαι ακομα τελειως καλα..με βασανιζει αυτη η σκεψη ωρες-ωρες απλα προσπαθω να την κανω περα γιατι αμεσως σκεφτομαι ολα τα αρνητικα που μου προσφερει αυτος ο τροπος ζωης...
τα γνωστα: κλαμα, κλεισιμο, αποδιοργανωση, αδυναμια κ.τ.λ....
και τοτε φευγει η σκεψη, η στιγμιαια σκεψη που με ωθει στην αυτοκαταστροφη μου..δεν θελω να γυρισω εκει..γιατι ποναω..ηδη εχω κανει πολυ κακο σε μενα..και το παιρνω πλεον και καπως εγωιστικα..καταλαβαινεις?
η κολλητη μου ειχα φτασει 35 κιλα καποια στιγμη και κοντεψε να πεθανει..θυμαμαι την κουβεντα που μου χε πει τοτε: "ποτε μην επιτρεψεις στον εαυτο σου να υποβιβαστει"..ημουν 15 χρονων τοτε και δεν καθησα να το πολυσκεφτω...η ειρωνεια ομως ηταν οτι μετα απο 2 χρονια κυλησα και εγω..και τοτε αντιληφθηκα πολυ καλα τι εννοουσε...το να κρινονται τα παντα απο μια μπουκια, το να μην αγαπας καθολου τον εαυτο σου, το να τον κανεις σκουπιδι καθε ωρα και στιγμη αφου μετρας την αξια του μονο στα κιλα,το να βλεπεις φαγητο και ταυτοχρονα να υπολογιζεις θερμιδες και λιπος και τι κακο θα κανεις στον οργανισμο σου αν το φας(και ολη αυτη η βαναυση σκεψη να διαρκει μολις 1 λεπτο--αυτοματη αντιδραση δηλαδη), το να τρως και να κλαις και να προσπαθεις να βρεις τροπους να τα βγαλεις ολα γιατι δεν αντεχεις αλλο "βαρος"...ξερω πολυ καλα..

κουκλιτσα μου μπορεις να μεινεις αδυνατη χωρις να φυτοζωεις..πιστεψε με..καταφερα (ισως καταφερνω ακομα) και βγηκα..γιατι να μην μπορεις και εσυ...μπορεις να εισαι φυσιολογικη αδυνατη..εισαι πολυ κατω του φυσιλογικου..αυτο δεν σου λεει κατι?..ωραια, μην πας 50, πηγαινε εστω 45 και μεινε εκει..μην επιτρεψεις να χασεις αλλο..δεν σου πα να πας 70 ...προσεχε αυτο που θα σου πω τωρα: ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ, ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΟΣ...ΙΣΑ-ΙΣΑ...ΤΟΤΕ, ΟΤΑΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΣΟΥ ΜΠΟΥΚΙΑ, ΘΑ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ...ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ...
γιατι ολες πεφτουμε στο τρυπακι οτι αν γινουμε καλα, θα παχυνουμε..δεν ειναι ετσι..αν δεν γινουμε καλα, καποια στιγμη ή θα παχυνουμε ή θα πεθανουμε..
γιατι ερχεται καποια στιγμη αδυναμιας που δεν μπορεις να το ελεγξεις ολο αυτο και οι καταληξεις ειναι 2..αυτες που ανεφερα πριν λιγο...
γλυκια μου παλεψε..θελω να ακουσω να μου πεις και να το πιστεψεις οτι εισαι καλα...οτι σκεφτηκεσ εστω ολα αυτα..οτι αλλαζεις ροτα στην ζωη σου..και την παιρνεις στα χερια σου..οχι οτι προετοιμαζεις τον θανατο σου...
ασχολιεμαι τοσο πολυ γιατι ξερω..και αφησε με να σου δειξω και σενα τι πας να κανεις..

----------


## dexa

NATALIA ΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ''ΠΕς ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ'' ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ.
Οσο για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο εφοσον εισαι τοσοσ ενημερωμενη γνωριζεις οτι τα κιλα τις και το υψος της δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα δικα σου.Επισης οτι ολο αυτο με τα κιλα την οδηγησε στα ναρκωτικα ,εγινε ρεζιλι ακριβως γιατι ηταν προτυπο ,τις αρνηθηκαν δουλειες και βρεθηκε απο τα ψηλα στα χαμηλα.Και αφου εριξε τα μουτρα της για πολυ καιρο αρχισε παλι να δουλευει υπο δοκιμη.Ενα τσακ να κανει παλι και ''αντε γεια''!!!

Εαν τελικα Ναταλια το μονο προβλημα που εχεις στην ζωη σου ειναι εαν θα βαλεις 1 γραμμαριο και θα φουσκωσει η κοιλια σου εισαι πολυ τυχερη κοπελα!!!Εχεις μια ζωη γεματη και δεν σου λειπει τιποτα υλικο η συναισθηματικο.
Φαντασου ολα αυτα τα κοριτσια τις ηλικιας σου που εχουν προβλημα επιβιωσης η κακοποιησης απο κακους γονεις η αλλους ,αυτα τα παιδια που παλευουν να υελειωσουν τα σχολεια τους ,να σπουδασουν για να γλιτωσουν απο φτωχεια μιζερια η απλα για να αποκτησουν την ζωη που τα γεμιζει και να ολοκληρωσουν τα ονειρα τους.

Ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση να σε ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ ναταλια μου στον κοσμο που ζουμε.
Και οχι για τα κιλα σου.

Ξερω πολυ καλα οτι λογω των κιλων μου δεν θα δωσεις σημασια σ'αυτα που σου λεω,και δεν σε παρεξηγω.Δικαιουσε να το κανεις.
Θα σε παρακαλεσω ομως την free να την ακουσεις και αστην νασε βοηθησει.
Περα απο την εμπειρια της η οποια ειναι ιδια με την δικη σου ,ειναι ενα πολυ,παρα πολυ καλο παιδι με κατανοηση και ολη την καλη διαθεση να βοηθαει οποιον εχει προβλημα.
Ειναι ΨΥΧΟΥΛΑ!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!

----------


## smoke08

Ναταλία, μπήκα στο φόρουμ για να σου μιλήσω, αλλά πρόλαβε όλα όσα ήθελα να σου πω η free... Έχω περάσει ακριβώς την ίδια εμπειρία, έκανα ακριβώς τις ίδιες σκέψεις... Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αυτό που λες για τον έλεγχο. Κι εγώ αισθανόμουν πολύ περήφανη που κατάφερνα να είμαι τα λιγότερα κιλά από όλες τις φίλες μου. Δεν είχε σημασία αν ήμουν αποκρουστικά κοκαλιάρα, σημασία είχε ότι είχα καταφέρει κάτι που για τις άλλες ήταν άπιαστο όνειρο!Που να καταλάβω τότε πως ήταν άπιαστο όνειρο ακριβώς επειδή ΔΕΝ ήθελαν να το κατακτήσουν!!!

Κι εγώ πίστευα ότι τα μπούτια μου ήταν χοντρά! Τώρα βέβαια κοιτάω τις φωτογραφίες από εκείνη την εποχή και κοπανάω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο...Πώς γινόταν να με βλέπω στον καθρέφτη και να μην μπορώ να δω αυτό που βλέπουν οι άλλοι;

Τέλος, συμφωνώ με την free ότι με ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ θα σου συμβεί ένα από τα παρακάτω: ή θα αρχίσεις, θες δε θες, να έχεις επεισόδια υπερφαγίας, τα οποία δε θα μπορείς να ελέγξεις...Στην αρχή ίσως προσπαθείς ακόμα να αποβάλεις το φαγητό με εμετούς ή χάπια ή εξαντλητική γυμναστική, αλλά στη συνέχεις θα συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι αυτό δεν έχει κανένα νόημα, γιατί τα κιλά σου θα ΑΥΞΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ! Ή, δεύτερον, θα καταλήξεις σε κάποιο νοσοκομείο, όπου θα καταλάβουν το πρόβλημά σου και θα σε αναγκάσουν να υποβληθείς σε ψυθοπεραπεία και να πάρεις κιλά. Και, πίστεψέ με, είναι πολύ επώδυνο να σε αναγκάζουν να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο όταν ακόμα δεν το χεις πάρει απόφαση και δε συνειδητοποιείς το πρόβλημά σου.

Τέλος, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Τι σε οδήγησε σε αυτή την κατάσταση; Κάποια ερωτική απογήτευση; Κάποιο πρόβλημα με φίλους; Κάποιο πρόβλημα με γονείς; Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο που οι γονείς σου βλέπουν ένα κορίτσι 37 κιλά και δεν συνειδητοποιούν ότι έχει πρόβλημα... Αν καταλάβεις τι είναι αυτό που δε σου αρέσει στη ζωή σου και το αλλάξεις, θα σταματήσεις να ξεσπάς στο σώμα σου. Γι' αυτό, όποτε σε βασανίζει κάτι, ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ, μίλα μας! Αν δε θέλεις να επισκεφτείς κάποιον ειδικό, τουλάχιστον μην τα κρατάς μέσα σου. Γιατί, όσο και να μην το καταλαβαίνεις, το πρόβλημα είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ πιο βαθύ και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα κιλά σου. Απλά, μερικές φορές είναι πιο εύκολο να ελέγχουμε το βάρος μας παρά την ίδια μας τη ζωή...

----------


## Natalia_ed

smoke 08, σχετικά με την ερώτησή σου...
Όπως έχω αναφέρει στο πρώτο μήνυμα παλιότερα ήμουν πολύ πολύ αδύνατη χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας. Πέρυσι πήρα κάποια κιλά μόνο και μόνο επειδή με προέτρεπε ένας φίλος μου να το κάνω. Μου έλεγε συνεχώς πως θα είμαι πολύ πιο ωραία αν πάρω λίγο βάρος. Δεν είχα την ίδια άποψη αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος αποκλείεται να ήθελε το κακό μου, κάτι θα ήξερε, κάτι θα έβλεπε που εγώ δεν μπορούσα να δω. Έτσι λοιπόν τον εμπιστεύτηκα. Είχα πάρει κάποια κιλά αλλά δεν με απασχολούσε το βάρος μου εφ'όσον ήμουν ακόμη ελλιποβαρής. Μετά από μήνες όμως, που απομακρύνθηκα από το φίλο μου αντιλήφθηκα πως το βάρος που είχα πάρει δεν ευχαριστούσε εμένα, αλλά προφανώς μόνο εκείνον. Ποτε ως τότε σε όλη μου τη ζωή δεν είχα φτάσει τα 49 κιλά. Σκέφτηκα αρχικά να φτάσω στα 46 κιλά και να μείνω σταθερή. ʼρχισα δίαιτα και πριν το καταλάβω έφτασα στα 45 αντιλήφθηκα πως μπορούσα να αδυνατίσω κι άλλο γιατί η θέληση μετράει και η δικιά μου ήταν πολύ ισχυρή.
ΈΧΑΝΑ, ΧʼΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΧΑΝΩ κιλά από εδώ και πέρα.... Αδυνάτισα αρκετά μπορώ να πω αλλά λίγο ακόμη δεν βλάπτει...

----------


## dexa

Ναταλια σε παρακαλω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου παρε σε καποιο απο τα τηλεφωνα που σου εδωσε η μαρια ελενη και μιλα!!!
Μην το κανεις αυτο αλλο στον ευατο σου!!
Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι με καποια βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικο θα καταλαβεις τι γινεται.
Οχι αλλο!!Ειδη ειναι πολυ λιγα!!!
Η στειλε u2u σε οποιον απο εδω μεσα θεωρεις εσυ οτι σε καταλαβαινει καλυτερα και μιλαααα!!!
ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟΟΟ!!!ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩΩΩ!!1

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## free

βρε κοριτσακι μου δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα αλλο...σου τα ειπα ολα..ολα τα αρνητικα..ολα τα απαισια πραγματα που συντροφευουν την ανορεξια και κατ'επεκταση και την βουλιμια..εισαι μικρη..δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις...και εγω το εβλεπα τελειως διαφορετικα πριν 2 χρονια..απλα ειχα κοντα τους γονεις μου..εσενα οι δικοι σπου που ειναι?..δεν τους ανησυχει το γεγονος οτι μερα με την ημερα χανεσαι?..
εχεις παραιτηθει..το ξερεις αυτο?..εγκαταλειπεις την ζωη σου σιγα-σιγα..δεν φοβασαι οτι αν χασεις λιγο ακομα θα πρεπει να νοσηλευτεις και εκει θα σου βαζουν σωληνακια απο την μυτη που θα φτανουν στο στομαχι για να βαλεις κιλα??...δεν ειναι τρομερα ανατριχιαστικο αυτο??..ποσο μαλλον ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΕΙΣ...δεν ειναι οτι δεν ξερεις τις συνεπειες..τις ξερεις...στις ειπαμε..υπηρχε μεγαλη ανταποκριση απο το φορυμ για την περιπτωση σου..αυτο και μονο αυτο θα επρεπε να σε ωθει να αναρωτηθεις το "γιατι?"...
η απαντηση εστιαζεται στο γεγονος οτι εισαι κοντα στον θανατο..δεν το εχεις συνειδητοποιησει...ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙΣ..πιστεψε με...δεν θελεις να φυγεις απο αυτον τον κοσμο..οσο ματαιος και αν σου φαινεται(γιατι για να κανεις ολο αυτο το κακο θα σου φαινεται ματαιος) δεν θελεις στην πραγματικοτητα να τον εγκαταλειψεις...γιατι αισθανεσαι τυψεις υποσυνειδητα για ολο το κακο που προκαλεις...
τι σημασια εχει να εισαι αδυνατη, κοκκαλιαρα, χτικιαρα?..τι νοημα θεε μου οταν δεν ζεις..οταν εισαι μολις λιγα βηματα απο μια αλλη διασταση...
ειναι ματαιο να παλευεις για μια ΠΛΑΣΤΗ καλυτερη ζωη που ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ οτι θα εχεις αν εισαι αδυνατη, απο το να παλευεις για την ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΖΩΗ που θα σε κανει ευτυχισμενη...μια ζωη που ακομα και τα μικρα καθημερινα πραγματα θα σου φαινονται τοσο μεγαλα..τοσο σημαντικα...τοσο ομορφα...τοσο ξεχωριστα!..καθε στιγμη θα ναι μοναδικη και θα χαιρεσαι που εχεις καταφερει να το πετυχεις αυτο..τοτε θα εισαι αληθινα περηφανη για σενα, ΟΧΙ ΤΩΡΑ!..
δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σου πω..το ζω βιωσει στο πετσι μου ολο αυτο..πιστευω πως μπορ να μιλησω καλυτερα απο τον καθε ψυχολογο αλλα θα μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω, θα μπορουσαμε ολεσ οι κοπελες εδω μεσα να σε βοηθησουμε αν ΕΙΧΕΣ ΠΕΙΣΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ, ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ...τωρα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο ουτε εμεις ουτε κανεις...μιλα με σενα, με την πραγματικη ναταλια, με την ναταλια που δεν ειναι ΜΟΝΟ ΚΙΛΑ...και σκεψου ποσο ευχαριστημενη θα εισαι, ποσο υπερηφανη θα σε κανεις αν πεθανεις μεσα σε 1 χρονο απο τωρα...
ειναι θλιβερο να ληγεις εσυ τον χρονο της ζωης σου.. εχεις καθορισει το δικο σου προσωπικο dead-line...
με κανει σκατα οο αυτο..να βλεπω να χανεσαι μεσα στις σκεψεις σου και να αυτοκαταστρεφεσαι..φαντασο υ ποσο κακο κανεις σε σενα..
διαβασε ξανα ολα οσα σου εχουμε γραψει...
δεν τα γραφουμε απλα επειδη δεν εχουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο..τα γραφουμε γιατι τα εχουμε βιωσει και θελουμε να σε αποτρεψουμε!

----------


## marou_laki

Μολις εξαφανιστεις τελειως θα το μαθουμε απο τα καναλια!

Αντιο...

----------


## olizyz

Έχω απορία... στην ανορεξία μπορείς να κάνεις όλες σου τις δραστηριότητες κανονικά? δεν αισθάνεσαι κάτι σαν κόπωση, κάτι σαν να μη θες να πάρεις τα πόδια σου κλπ?

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> Είμαι πολύ αδύνατη, έχω ένα ονειρεμένο σώμα, έχω όλα τα αγόρια να με κυνηγάνε γιατί όπως και να το κάνεις μοιάζω με μοντελο(!!!) και γενικότερα αν παραβλέψουμε το γεγονός ότι θα πεθάνω νωρίτερα, περνάω πολύ καλύτερα από πολλούς άλλους.


Ξέρεις που είναι η αντίφαση βρε κορίτσι μου?
Από τη μια μεριά θέλεις να ρουφήξεις τη ζωή.... να είσαι σαν μοντέλο, να σε κυνηγάνε τα αγόρια, να έχεις ονειρεμένο σώμα.
Από την άλλη μεριά, αδιαφορείς για το ότι θα πεθάνεις νωρίς.

Αλήθεια, γνωρίζεις ποια ειναι τα ποσοστά θνησιμότητας στην ψυχογενή ανορεξία?

Ξέρεις, έχω την αίσθηση πως γνωρίζεις "όλη την εικόνα". Επιλέγεις όμως να προβάλλεις τη μισή. Την άλλη μισή, αυτή που εμπεριέχει μοναξιά, φόβο, αγωνία, ενοχές, την κρατάς καταχωνιασμένη μέσα σου. 
Ωστόσο, νομίζω πως ο λόγος για τον οποίο επέλεξες να γραφτείς σε αυτό το φόρουμ και να στείλεις αυτό το μήνυμα, δεν είναι για να μοιραστείς μαζί μας τη χαρά της ανορεκτικής ομορφιάς σου. Απεναντίας... μοιράζεσαι την αγωνία σου, την προσπάθεια σου να πείσεις τον ίδιο τον εαυτό σου ότι τα πράγματα είναι έτσι όπως τα λές.

Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## Natalia_ed

olizyz, sxetika me thn erothsh sou...
Σχετικά με την εκτέλεση των δραστηριοτήτων... Όταν πήγαινα σχολείο αρνιόμουν να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι γιατί δεν ήθελα να εμφανιστώ μπροστά σε ένα πλήθος ανθρώπων οι οποίοι αναμφισβήτητα σε κριτικάρουν και σχολιάζουν την κάθε σου κίνηση. Κατά τα άλλα κανονικά πήγαινα σχολείο, κανονικά γύριζα, κανονικά πήγαινα μετά στο φροντιστήριο και έπειτα στο γυμναστήριο. Όμως ότι και να κάνω η σκέψη μου περιστρέφεται γύρω από τον εχθρό μου, το φαγητό. Αρχικά μαθαίνεις να ζεις με τα λιγά και έπειτα με το τίποτα. Η αλήθεια είναι πως όταν γύριζα από το σχολείο, όταν έτρωγα από πίεση των γονίων έχανα πολύ χρόνο για να τα αποβάλλω με αποτέλεσμα να καθυστερώ άλλα πράγματα που έπρεπε να κάνω. Όταν έπειτα πήγαινα φροντιστήριο αγωνιούσα να τελειώσει για να πάω επιτέλους στο γυμναστήριο για να κάψω καμιά θερμίδα. Όταν δεν πίνω καθόλου νερό για μέρες μετά την πέμπτη μέρα νιώθω την ανάγκη να πιω για να σταθώ αλλά και τότε δυο γουλιές είναι αρκετές. Αν κάνω μέρες να βάλω κάτι στο στόμα μου όντως νιώθω κουρασμένη και πολλές φορές κοιμάμαι με τις ώρες. Κατά τα άλλα όλες οι δραστηριότητες ρυθμίζονται από το φαγητό. Δεν πηγαίνω για φαγητό με φίλους και όταν πηγαίνουμε για καφέ, εκτός από το γεγονός ότι τον πίνω σκέτο, ποτέ δεν το πίνω ολόκληρο γιατί φουσκώνει. Αρνούμαι να συμμετέχω σε προτάσεις φίλων όπως:"Πάμε να φάμε τίποτα". 'Ολο αυτό συνεπάγεται υπόταση και χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη με αποτέλεσμα να ζαλίζομαι πάρα πολύ συχνά όταν δεν τρώω τίποτα.

----------


## Natalia_ed

nido,
Ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο, ίσως να προσπαθώ να πείσω τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό ότι πραγματικά θέλω να βρίσκομαι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση. Πρόσφατα ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι αν δεν έχω ήδη ανορεξία (γιατί σε αυτόν αρνούμαι όλα τα συμπτώματα και τις ενέργειες μου) σίγουρα είμαι στα πρόθυρα. Μου ανέφερε όλα τα συμπτώματα και τις συνέπειες της νευρικής ανορεξίας και μου είπε πως κάποιος πρέπει να ξέρει όλες τις πτυχές ενός θέματος και να παίρνει αποφάσεις έχοντας πλήρη ενημέρωση και πλήρη συνείδηση του τι κάνει. Μου μίλησε επίσης και για τα ποσοστά θνησιμότητας. Πριν από αυτό δεν ήθελα να αποδεχτώ καν ότι αντιμετώπιζα κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά τι να κάνω...συμβαίνουν και αυτά. Ποτέ δε θεωρούσα πως η νευριμκή ανορεξία ελιναι κάτι κακό μιας και σου προσφέρει πράγματα τα οποία κάθε κοπέλα ονειρεύεται: ένα ονειρεμένο σώμα. Μετά από αυτό που μου είπε ο γιατρός μου αντιλήφθηκα πως όλο αύτο είναι δική μου επιλογή, κανένας δεν με πίεσε να σταματήσω να τρώω ούτε να γίνω ανορεξική. Ξέρω τι μου συμβαίνει απλά δε μπορώ να το σταματήσω... Και όντως, ίσως να θέλω να προβάλλω μόνο τη μισή εικόνα για να νιώσω εγώ καλύτερα και να μην αναλογίζομαι αυτά που έρχονται...

----------


## envy

Nαταλία σε παρακαλώ αν θές ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία το σώμα σου ...πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς μπορεί να δείχνουν τα 39κ με ύψος 1,70 κ αυτό να θεωρείτε ωραίο απο τους φίλους σου.

----------


## diaki

το ωραιο ειναι πολυ υποκειμενικό. Πάντως είχα ακούσει την ιστορία μαις κοπέλας που είχε φτασει σε τετοιο σημειο και ελεγε οτι δεν μπορουσε να καθεται σε καρεκλα γιατι την πονούσαν τα κόκαλα του πωπου της....

----------


## dexa

Ναταλια που εισαι???
Εισαι καλα????
Δωσε σημειο ζωης σε παρακαλω!!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Natalia_ed

Παιδιά, ειλικρινά με όλα αυτά που μου είπατε σκέφτηκα να δοκιμάσω μήπως γίνω καλύτερα. ΕΦΑΓΑ. Μέχρι και παγωτό έφαγα αλλά δε μπορώ να το αντέξω... Δε μπορώ να φάω. Έχω πρηστεί ολόκληρη, έχω φουσκώσει δεν αντέχω άλλο. Τα αποβάλλω με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο. Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να ζήσω χωρίς ανορεξία. Δε μπορώ να φάω, δε μπορώ να βγω έξω, δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Λυπάμαι. Είμαι μόνη μου. Ευχαριστώ που αφιερώσατε το χρόνο σας για να μου απαντήσατε αλλά απλά δε μπορώ να ξεφύγω από αυτό το τρυπάκι γιατί απλά νιώθω πως χάνομαι. Συγγνώμη που σας απασχόλησα. Δεν έπρεπε καν να είχα στείλει το πρώτο μήνυμα. 
Αυτή είναι η ζωή μου και έτσι ζω...
Λυπάμαι...
Να είστε όλοι καλά και σας εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## eatdis-admin

Ναταλία, ίσως παρασυρθηκαμε από την αγωνία μας και από τη διάθεση μας να σε βοηθήσουμε και να σε κάνουμε να δεις διαφορετικά τα πράγματα και εν τέλει μοιάζει σαν να μη σε αποδεχτήκαμε.

Θα ήθελα πραγματικά να παραμείνεις στην παρέα μας. Θα περιμένω να συνεχίσεις να είσαι στην παρέα μας, με όποιο τρόπο θέλεις και μπορείς: με την ανορεξία σου ή με οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## dexa

Ναταλια βρε μανα μου εισαι χρονια ανορεξικη και ηθελες σε μια μερα να μαθεις να τρως ξανα απο την αρχη?
Δεν γινεται αυτο με τιποτα!!!
Εδω εμεις που τρωμε τοσα χρονια ,μπορουμε μεσα σεμια μερα να παψουμε να τρωμε?
Ουτε αυτο δεν γινεται!!
Οποτε μην πτοησε βρε κουκλα μου.
Ολα θα γινουν σιγα σιγα και με ρεγουλα.
Μια μπουκια παραπανω να φας καθε μερα ειναι μεγαλη υποθεση.
Εσυ ειπες να φας και επεσες με τα μουτρα.Τι να σου κανει και το στομααχακι σου?!
Εγω επιμενω οτι πρεπει να εχεις στο πλευρο σου ειδικη βοηθεια και εμεις ολοι μαζι σου!!!
Μην τα παρατας!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## ΧΑΡΑ_ed

ναταλία σίγουρα πιστευεις οτι έχεις καλό χιούμορ αλλα το χιουμορ εχει τους κανονες του -απαγορευεται σε τοσο σοβαρα πραγματα
Απο το συλογο -χιουμοριστες για παντα -σου απαγορευουμε να εισαι μελος του συλλογου χιουμοριστων και ασχετως με τη ψυχολογία σου ,δε ξερω ποσο μικρη εισαι αλλα δεν εχεις σκεφτει μαλλον οτι μπορει και να μας προσβαλεις διοτι απαντας σαν σε γκομενο .....συγνωμη δεν επρεπε ετσι ειμαι .....κτλ γιατι μαλλον εχεις ξεχασει λογω του νεαρου της ηλικιας σου οτι εδω μέσα οι ανθρωπο καταθετουν την ψυχη τους και πως ολοι μας περιμενουμε ακομη κι απο σενα που δηλώνεις η πιο αδύναμη ,τη βοήθεια σου την οποία αρνεισαι να μας δωσεις. σκάστο εαν ετσι σε βολευει και απαρνησου τις ζεστές αγκαλίτσες που μπορεί ο καθένας εδώ μέσα να σου δώσει ....και σκεψου πως το μεγαλυτερο λαθος που κανεις ειναι οχι μονο στον εαυτο σου αλλα και σε μενα και σε αυτην και στην αλλη και στην παραλη που μπορει πραγματικα να σε ειχαν αναγκη για να μιλησουν μαζι σου . σε φιλω

----------


## free

ναταλακι πραγματικα δεν θελω να μας φυγεις..δεν μπορω να πω κατι αλλο...αλλα και εγω ανορεκτικη ξεκινησα οταν πρωτοηρθα στο φορυμ αυτο..και δεν ειμαι πια...ειμαι απλα μια κοπελα με ανασφαλειες...φιλια..---μην φυγεις---

----------


## aemilius_bach

vre an den exei h gineka piasimata mono gia soupa kanei 
(diefkrinish gia apofigh parexigisewn: afto eitan asteio alla egw epimenw sta piasimata :-) )

----------


## free

πολλοι θελουν τα πιασιματα!...εμεις δεν το εχουμε καταλαβει:P

----------


## dexa

Ζητω τα πιασηματα!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!

----------


## Natalia_ed

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, τα "πιασίματα" σε μια γυναίκα είναι ό,τι χειρότερο. ʼκου εκει, να έχει κάποια στήθος και οπίσθια, όλα τα κακά της μοίρας...

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

Ενω να ειναι πετσι και κοκαλο,δεν μπορω να πω ........πολυ θυληκό!!!!!!!!!!
ΣΤΙΣ ΤΡΙΤΟΚΟΣΜΙΚΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΤΕ (ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ) ΟΛΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΓΙΑ SOUPER MODEL!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natalia_ed

Σόφη, το να είναι μια γυναίκα πετσί και κόκαλο είναι πρότυπο της εποχής. Το να έχει πιασίματα είναι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή στη σύγχρονη κοινωνία κατά τη δικιά μου γνώμη. Στις τριτοκοσμικές χώρες δεν έχουν να φάνε και φυσικά και δεν έχουν τις προδιαγραφές top model. Εκεί μιας και από μικρές δεν είχαν να φάνε, δεν έχουν αναπτυχθεί σωστά με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι αρκετά ψηλές, να μην έχουν ίσιο κορμί κ.τ.λ..

----------


## Zwh_ed

Natalia όταν τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου και ελπιζω σύντομα..θα καταλαβεις ότι η γυναίκα είναι θηλυκη και με τα πιασιματα και με το στηθος και με τα όλα της...οι καμπύλες δηλώνουν θηλυκότητα και υγεία!!!!Η αυτοπεποίθηση και η συναισθηματική υγεία είναι ότι πιο σημαντικό 
και τραβηχτικό σε οποιοδήποτε άνθρωπο!!!Και ελπίζω να μην ζήσεις ποτέ πολύ άσχημες καταστάσεις γιατί τότε θα καταλάβεις κούκλα μου ποια είναι πραγματικά ΄όλα τα κακά της μοίρας... ΄

----------


## smoke08

Ναταλάκι, καταλαβαίνω τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι επειδή κι εγώ κάποτε σκεφτόμουνα με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Μετά από πολλές συζητήσεις με την ψυχολόγο μου, έμαθα ότι τα άτομα που βρίσκουν αποκρουστικές τις θηλυκές καμπύλες και θέλουν να αποκτήσουν ένα εντελώς επίπεδο κορμί, συνήθως φοβούνται να μεγαλώσουν... Θέλουν να διατηρήσουν για πάντα ένα παιδικό σώμα, έτσι, υποσυνείδητα, προσπαθούν να αποφύγουν τις υποχρεώσεις και τα προβλήματα που συνεπάγεται το να μεγαλώνεις.

Δε θέλω να σε φέρω σε δύσκολη θέση με αυτό που θα σου πω, αλλά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι κάποια εμπειρία ή κατάσταση του παρελθόντος σε έχει πληγώσει πολύ και ευθύνεται κυρίως για το πρόβλημα που έχεις τώρα. Ίσως κάποια κατάσταση με τους γονείς σου, με φίλους ή με κάποιο αγόρι σου...

Αν μπορείς να σκεφτείς κάτι που σε έχει πληγώσει και που δεν το έχεις ξεπεράσει ακόμα, μίλησέ μας για αυτό όταν θα το θέλεις κι εσύ.

----------


## Εβελυν

1. Κανένας δεν πρόσεξε οτι ο τίτλος ερχεται σε απόλυτη αντίθεση με την περιγραφή της διάθεσής της? Πώς είναι δυνατόν Ναταλάκι μου να εισαι ανορεξική και καλυτερα από ποτέ και ταυτόχρονα να εισαι και χαλιαααααααααααα......

2. Χωρίς στήθος κοριτσακι μου, πως θα θηλάσει μια γυναίκα το παιδί που θα φερει στον κόσμο? Η απαγορεύεται και η εγκυμοσύνη επειδη χαλάει την εξωτερική μας εικόνα.....??? Να σου θυμίσω οτι και το πρότυπό σου, η Kate Moss, εχει ήδη ενα παιδάκι.....Επίσης, αν ψαξεις λίιιιιγο καλύτερα, θα διαπιστώσεις οτι το βάρος της ειναι 48κιλα, και οχι 37.............

Και μια ερώτηση προς τους χρήστες που ειναι γονεις.....υπάρχει περίπτωση ενας γονιός να δει το παιδι του τοσο αδυνατο και απλα να το πιεζει να φαει? Δεν ειμαι γονιός, αλλα εγώ θα ειχα κανει κατι πιο δραστικο.....γιατι αν η Ναταλια μας ειναι 17 ετών, οι γονεις της δεν πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλοι σε ηλίκα.....
Τι να πω, ευχομαι οτι ειναι πραγματικα και ουσιαστικα καλυτερο για σενα....

----------


## dexa

Σωστη η Εβελυν!!
Σωστες και οι αποριες που εχει!!

Ναταλια οσο για τα προτυπα της σημερινης εποχης δεν εισαι καθολου διαβασμενη!!!
Ισως σου εχει ξεφυγει το γεγονος οτι πολυ σπουδαιοι σχεδιαστες επιλεγουν πλεον τα μοντελα τους αφου πρωτα τα ζυγισουν και δεν ειναι κατω απο συγκεκριμενο αριθμο κιλων.Τα ανορεξικα μοντελα ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!
Μετα καλη μου η ιδια η ιστορια σε διαψευδη!!!Ποτε οι γυναικες χωρις καμπυλες δεν ηταν το προτυπο και το ονειρο κανενος!!!
Ισως να εψαχνες και φετος παλι ποιες γυναικες εχουν βγει η πιο ομορφες και σεξι στον κοσμο??

Απο την αλλη ομολογω οτι ουτε εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τους γονεις σου!!ΟΙ οποιοι η ειναι σε εναν δικο τους ονειρεμενο κοσμο η δεν μας ειπες τα πραγματα οπως εχουν ?!

Και τελος αυτο το ''στο σημειο που εφτασα τωρα...εγω θελω να αδυνατισω κι'αλλο ενω ειμαι 37 κιλα .....και ξερωεγω το γιατι...''δεν το καταλαβαινω.

Αρα κατι υπαρχει που δεν το λες γιατι ισως εαν μας το πεις ειναι σαν να το παραδεχεσαι,και εσυ μεχρι τωρα δεν το ηθελες αυτο γιατι απλα σε εξυπηρετουσε αυτη η κατασταση...?

Και απο την αλλη παραδεχεσαι οτι εχεις προβλημα αλλα δεν εχεις κανει την στοιχειωδη προσπαθεια για να βοηθηθεις!!Ουτε ενα τηλ σε καποια γραμμη βοηθειας!!

Δεν θα σου πει κανεις εδω μεσα με το ζορι να φας,ΑΛΛΑ ΕΑΝ ΕΧΕΙς ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΟΣΥΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΙ Η ΑΝΩΝΥΜΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΗς ΠΡΩΤΑ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΜΑΣ ,ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ!!

Περιμενω νεα σου!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!

----------


## ΧΑΡΑ_ed

ΕΓΩ ΨΥΛΟΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ.....ΜΑΣ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ Η ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΕΜΑΤΑΚΙ 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΟΡΕΞΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΦΙΛΕΝΑΔΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΚΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ ...ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ....ΠΕΦΤΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ

----------


## ΧΑΡΑ_ed

ΕΒΕΛΥΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΦΑΣΗ ΔΕ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ .ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΗΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΣΑΡΚΑΖΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΧΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ ΤΗΣ . ΑΥΤΟ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΓΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΗ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ. ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΚΑΤΩΣΕ . ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑΤΑΛΙ ?ΙΣΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΑΜΕ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΤΟΣ . ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ .

----------


## free

οχι βρε χαρουλα...μην πεσεις και εσυ..ειναι αμαρτια κοριτσακια μου..σημερα εμαθα για ενα πολυ στενο συγγενικο μου προσωπο εχει καρκινο..και ειναι απο τις σπανιες φορες που ειμαι χαλια ΜΕ ΛΟΓΟ....γιατι συνηθως ειμαι επειδη πηρα 200γραμ. ας πουμε ή επειδη το μπουτι μου εγινε απο 45 εκατοστα, 46..ελεος δηλαδη!...τεσπα..δεν αξιζει..ολοι εχουμε τις κακες μας μερες αλλα πρεπει να το παλευουμε και να το ξεπερναμε παση θυσια πριν ερθουμε αντιμετωποι με σοβαρες ασθενειες και ΤΟΤΕ αναγκαστουμε να καταλαβουμε το νοημα της ζωης...ειναι αδικο και για εμας και για τους γυρς μας να καταλαβουμε τοτε, σε μια τετοια περιπτωση ποση ζωη εχουμε χασει...
καθε μερα για μενα ειναι μια παλη...και για σας...και για ολες/ους με προβληματα διατροφης...ειναι λογικο....αλλα η παλη που δινουμε εμεις ειναι ενα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μπροστα στην παλη που δινουν ατομα καθημερινα για πολυ σοβαροτερους λογους...
τον αγαπαω πολυ και ομως πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα τον χασω συντομα...μεσα απο τα ματια του βλεπω την ζωη μου...και την αξια της...και το οτι πρεπει να κυνηγαμε καθε μερα τα ονειρα μας, οχι τα ψευτικα και πλαστα ονειρα ναταλακι...γιατι δεν ειναι ονειρο το να εισαι 37 κιλα...λυπαμαι...και γω τωρα το καταλαβαινω..οτι και αν λεω συγα-σιγα συνειδητοποιω την αληθεια...δινει παλη καθε μερα απο την ημερα που εμαθε τα δυσαρεστα αλλα παλη που αξιζει τον καθε ανθρωπινο σεβασμο...
οταν βρεθουμε κοντα στα δυσαρεστα τοτε καταλαβαινουμε τι αξιζει η ζωη...τοτε καταλαβαινουμε οτι ειναι πολυ μικρη για να χανεται ετσι..τοτε καταλαβαινουμε οτι χανουμε χρονια..πολλα χρονια για το τιποτα αντι να ζουμε το καθε λεπτο οπως πραγματικα αξιζει...οπως πρεπει...οπως ειναι προκαθορισμενο...
αλλα ναι...τα κιλα, το αδυνατο σωμα ειναι το παν ετσι?
ειναι πολυ ωραιο να καθεσαι σε μια καρεκλα και να πονανε τα κοκκαλα σου..
να βλεπεις εφιαλτες οτι τρως απιστευτες ποσοτητες φαγητου και παχαινεις και να ξυπνας κλαιγοντας...
να πηγαινεις να κανεις την αναγκη σου και να βγαζεις αιμα απο πισω ανακατεμενο με νερο...
να μην βγαινεις εξω γιατι εισαι χοντρη...
να εχεις αρρυθμιες και καθε βραδυ να παρακαλας να μην σε βρει νεκρη το πρωι...
να μην εχεις περιοδο...
να εισαι στα προθυρα να μεινεις στειρα...
να εισαι ΜΟΝΗ σου...
να μην εχεις κανεναν ελεγχο...
να καταληξεις σε ενα νοσοκομειο με ορους και σωληνακια που παιρνουν απο την μυτη με απολιξη το στομαχι...
υπεροχα...
δεν βρισκεται ολες??...
ετσι καταντα λοιπον μια ανορεκτικη..αυτη ειναι αληθεια...πονος , οδυνη, σπαραγμος
και μαλιστα υπο πληρη συναισθηση και συνειδησια ολα αυτα...
κατορθωμα, ε??...και γω ετσι νομιζα..οτι το καθε κιλο μειον απο το σωμα μου ηταν ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ κατορθωμα...
ναταλακι συνελθε...
για το καλο σου και μονο..
δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω...
ειπα ηδη πολλααα...

----------


## dexa

FREE λυπαμαι για το νεο που εμαθες για το συγγενικο σου προσωπο!!
Ευχομαι να γινει καλα και να μην ταλαιπωρηθει πολυ!
Και εσυ να εισαι το ιδιο δυνατη και να συνεχισεις να βοηθας ολους εμας!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ!!

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

Χαρουλίτσα,μάλλον έχεις δίκιο.Ασχοληθήκαμε πολύ για μια κοπέλα που έχει προεξοφλήσει από την αρχή ότι δεν θέλει καμιά βοήθεια!!!!!
Εσύ γλυκιά μου ,γιατί είσαι στα κάτω σου;;;;Εύχομαι χωρίς σοβαρή αιτία και να σου φύγει όπως ήρθε.ʼΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΉΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΣΕΝΑ,ΧΑ!ΧΑ!ΧΑ!ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## smoke08

Ρε παιδιά, με όλους να ασχοληθούμε! Και με τη Χαρά, και με τη Ναταλία και με όποιον έχει πρόβλημα. Απλά τα άτομα με ανορεξία είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βοηθηθούν επειδή, ενώ ξέρουν ότι κάνουν κακό στον εαυτό τους, δε θέλουν να σταματήσουν να χάνουν βάρος.

Ναι, έχετε δίκιο, είναι πολύ κουραστικό να πασχίζεις να δείξεις στον άλλο ότι θα πεθάνει αν συνεχίσει και αυτός να μη σε ακούει και να συνεχίζει το χαβά του. Αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι η ανορεξία. Έχω περάσει κι εγώ από τη φάση όπου νόμιζα ότι όλοι όσοι μου έλεγαν να φάω ήθελαν το κακό μου. Και, πιστέψτε με, είναι μια πολύ μοναχική φάση.

Και μπορεί να λέει "είμαι ανορεξική και καλύτερα από ποτέ" αλλά αυτό δεν αποκλείει ότι η διάθεσή της είναι χάλια. Γι΄αυτό, Χαρά και Σόφη και Dexa και όλες οι άλλες που σπεύσατε να βοηθήσετε τη Ναταλία αλλά κουραστήκατε με την αρνητικότητά της, προσπαθήστε να καταλάβετε τι συμβαίνει στο μυαλό ενός ανορεξικού ατόμου. Δεν είναι αντιδραστική, ούτε σας ειρωνεύεται, ούτε κοροϊδεύει τα κιλά σας. Απλά πιστεύει ότι για να είναι η ίδια ευτυχισμένη δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση παρά μόνο να χάσει κι άλλο, κι άλλο, κι άλλο...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ισως ειναι προκλητικο αυτο που θα πω, και το εχω ξαναπει νομιζω, αλλα ειλικρινα πιστευω οτι καθε ενηλικος ανθρωπος εχει δικαιωμα στην ζωη ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ του...
*'ζητειτε και δοθεισεται'*...(ελπιζω να μην εχω λαθος στην ορθογραφια)
δεν πιστευω στις με-το-ζορι σωτηριες....

----------


## Maria-Eleni

Συμφωνώ εφ?όσον μιλάμε για ενήλικα άτομα με επίγνωση των πράξεών τους. Δεν μπορείς να έρθεις τύφλα στο μεθύσι και να μου πεις ότι θέλεις να πεθάνεις και να σε αφήσω γιατί αυτό δεν αντιπροσωπεύει πραγματικά τη βούλησή σου. Το ίδιο ισχύει πχ και σε μία κατάθλιψη όπου γεμίζει ο εγκέφαλος σεροτονίνη όπως το αίμα του μεθυσμένου γεμίζει αλκοόλ. Πάλι δεν έχει ακριβή αίσθηση των γεγονότων και των διαστάσεών τους (φυσικά και ο καταθλιπτικός έχει αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας). Γι? αυτό και όταν οι καταθλιπτικοί θεραπεύονται, δεν έχουν αυτοκτονική τάση. Σε περιπτώσεις πχ Λιαντίνη όπου ο θάνατος είναι απόφαση και φιλοσοφία, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Μπορείς όμως να πεις ότι ένας ανορεξικός το κάνει από φιλοσοφία και άποψη; Μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι υγιής σε σώμα, μυαλό και συναίσθημα;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

εσυ μπορεις να μου αποδειξεις οτι ολοι εμεις, η τελος παντων ολοι "αυτοι" που αποφασιζουν για τους αλλους ειναι υγειεις σε σωμα, μυαλο και συναισθημα?

η μπορεις να μου αποδειξεις οτι οποιος δεν θελει να συνεχισει την ζωη του ειναι ειτε καταθλιπτικος (με δυνατοτητα ιασης) ειτε φιλοσοφος?

γιατι εμεις εχουμε το δικαιωμα να αποδφασιζουμε εαν και πως θα ζησουν οι "αλλοι" και δεν το εχουν οι αλλοι για τον εαυτο τους?

(εγω δεν ειδα κανεναν μεθυσμενο εδω γυρω να ερθει να μας πει πως θελει να πεθανει...)

----------


## Maria-Eleni

Ευτυχώς για εμένα και την επιχειρηματολογία μου, υπάρχει μία σταθερά στην οποία μπορώ να αναφερθώ. Αυτή είναι η Βιολογία και η Φύση. Ο μόνος νόμος που διέπει όλα τα είδη και είναι υπεράνω όλων των θεωριών και των απόψεων είναι η επιβίωση και η αναπαραγωγή των ειδών. Ο,τιδήποτε σταματά τη διαιώνιση είναι παρά φύσει και νοσηρό. Γι? αυτό το λόγο και υπάρχει το βασικό ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης. Είτε πρόκειται για άνθρωπο είτε για αμοιβάδα. Όταν αυτό παραβιάζεται, τότε μπορούμε να μιλάμε σίγουρα για νόσο. Υπάρχει αυτοκτονία στη φύση αλλά γίνεται μόνο όταν συνεισφέρει στη διαιώνιση του είδους. Γνωστό παράδειγμα είναι οι λαίμοι, τα γλυκά τρωκτικούλια στη Νορβηγία που πέφτουν κατά ομάδες από βράχους όταν δεν υπάρχουν τροφικά αποθέματα για την κοινότητά τους. Ατομική αυτοκτονία είναι σίγουρα αποτέλεσμα νόσου. Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να κάνεις κάποιον να θέλει να πεθάνει αν του δώσεις υπερβολικές ποσότητες από κάποιες ουσίες του εγκεφάλου. - Από εκεί και πέρα, ο άνθρωπος κατάφερε να επιβληθεί σε ένα βαθμό στο αίσθημα της αυτοσυντήρησης όπως κατάφερε και στο ένστικτο της αναπαραγωγής, διαφορετικά δεν θα υπήρχαν φραγμοί σε αυτό. Για κάποιες κοινωνίες είναι και σχετικά σύνηθες να σταματάς τη ζωή σου, όπως πχ στην ιαπωνική. Η άλλη μεγάλη κατάκτηση του ανθρώπου είναι η φιλοσοφία και αυτή μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε απόλυτη ανάληψη της ζωής. Προειδοποιώ όμως ότι οι φιλόσοφοι που το ενστερνίζονταν αυτό (βλ.Σοπενάουερ) κατέληξαν εκεί μετά από δρόμο ζωής και όχι για τους λόγους που ένα νεαρό άτομο κακοποιεί τον εαυτό του.
- Όμως στο σάιτ αυτό δεν μπαίνουν Ιάπωνες ή δεν έχουν γράψει κάτι τέτοιο. Και η αυτοκτονία στη δική μας κοινωνία είναι παθολογικό φαινόμενο και σίγουρα επιβλαβές γιατί στερεί από την κοινωνία τα πιο παραγωγικά της μέλη (συνήθως). Και για να μιλήσω ειδικά, από τη στιγμή που τιμωρείς το σώμα σου και το καταδικάζεις σε εν δυνάμει θάνατο, είτε με υπεβολική λήψη τροφής είτε με άρνησή της, δηλαδή όταν αυτοκτονείς, τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα ανεξάρτητα από το αν θέλεις να το αποδεχθείς.
- Δεν ξέρω ποιοι από εμάς είναι υγιείς και ποιοι όχι, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι ούτε απαραίτητη ούτε ικανή συνθήκη για να βοηθήσει κάποιον. Ο χειρουργός θα σε κάνει καλά ακόμα κι αν ο ίδιος έχει διαβήτη. Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις για να οριστείς ως άρρωστος και έχουν να κάνουν με τη λειτουργικότητά σου και συγκεκριμένα παθοβιολογικά κριτήρια που είναι τουλάχιστον αξιόπιστα και αντικειμενικά.
- Κανείς δεν αποφασίζει για τον άλλο. Δεν ξέρω τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου, αλλά η βοήθεια που προσφέρεται είναι πάντα σε συνεργασία με τον ασθενή. Διαφορετικά, θα είχαμε όλους τους ανορεξικούς και τους παχύσαρκους δεμένους σε κρεβάτια με ορούς 1200 θερμίδων/ημέρα και όλοι θα ήταν υπέροχοι. Η παραίνεση για βοήθεια και όταν μάλιστα προέρχεται από οικογενειακό πρόσωπο είναι απλά ενδιαφέρον και αγάπη. Η βοήθεια έχει να κάνει με το να βρει ο ασθενής την ψυχική, σωματική και νοητική του υγεία ώστε να είναι σε θέση να πάρει την απόφασή του ο ίδιος με καθαρό μυαλό, όποια απόφαση κι αν είναι αυτή.
- Το σάιτ δεν απευθύνεται σε αλκοολικούς γι? αυτό και δεν αναφέρει αυτό κάποιος αλκοολικός. Ο παραλληλισμός μου ήταν σαφής.

Αυτά. Δεν έχω να επιχειρηματολογήσω σε κάτι άλλο. Με ενόχλησε ο επιθετικός σου τόνος στη δεύτερη απάντηση (τη θέση σου τη σέβομαι) και έτσι δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω, αφού ειλικρινά δεν έχω να πω κάτι διαφορετικό. Αν τα έγραψα όλα αυτά, είναι επειδή δεν θα ήθελα με τη σιωπή μου να συμφωνήσω σε κάτι τόσο τραγικό όσο το ότι η αυτοκτονία ? άμεση ή έμμεση ? είναι φυσιολογική στάση.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

βασιζομενη στο δικο σου σκεπτικο, εχω να σου πω οτι ο ανθρωπος διαφερει απο την αμοιβαδα κυριως λογω της ελευθερης βουλησης του και οχι λογω της μορφης του...

οτι οι αναφορες στην 'βιολογια " και τη "φυση" και στο κατα φυσιν και παρα φυσιν συνηθιζονταν ανεκαθεν στην κοινωνια μας, μονο που ανακαλουνταν συχνα-πυκνα , καθως οι γνωσεις πανω σαυτην (βιολογια) εξελισσονταν και αφου στο μεταξυ οι αγαπητοι επιστημοπνες ειχαν παρει στον λαιμο τους αρκετες χιλιαδες ψυχων..
να σε ενημερωσω μιας και σε ενδιαφερει ο παραλληλισμος με τα ζωα, οτι δεν αυτοκτονουν μονο για λογους μη ευρεσης τροφης οπως λες, πολλα απο αυτα αυτοκτονουν και οταν απλα χασουν το ταιρι τους....και μερικα κι οταν χασουν τον φιλο τους (πχ εναν ανθρωπο)..
με το "παρα φυσιν -κατα φυσιν σκεπτικο και την παθολογια που επικαλεισαι,θα πρεπε να θεωρουμε νοσηρη την καταστασηκαι μιας γυναικας χωρις κανενα παιδι που ομως δεν θελει παιδια απο επιλογη, αν καταλαβα καλα αυτο που λες...
ε, απεχουμε πολυ σε σκεπτικο , χωρις να ειναι απαραιτητα κακο αυτο...

ακομα, ειναι πολυ μακρια απο μενα η λογικη του να βαλουμε στον καθενα το ταμπελακι του και ετσι να τον αντιμετωπιζουμε...δλδ, εφοσον δεν ειναι σαμουραι η ο σοπεναουερ αυτοπροσωπως οποτε και θα δικαιολογουνταν οι αποψεις του για την ζωη και τον θανατο, τοτε μιλαμε για νοσηρες περιπτωσεις....

περα απο ολα αυτα ομως, που βρισκονται σε καθαρα φιλοσοφικο επιπεδο, και αν δεν το προσεξες, εγω δεν ειπα ποτε οτι καποια ατομα δεν θεωρω ΕΓΩ οτι χρειαζονται βοηθεια....
αντιθετα εχω πει σε πολλα σημεια οτι την χρειαζονται...
αυτο που εχω πει ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να δινουμε βοηθεια ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΝ..
και βοηθεια ΔΕΝ μας ζητησε η ναταλια, η οποια νοιωθει πανευτυχης που χανει κιλα ενω ξερει οπως ειπε "οτι ισως πεθανει πιο γρηγορα απ τους αλλους ανθρωπους"

βοηθεια ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΖΗΤΗΣΕ Η ΑΔΕΡΦΗ του λουκουλου που εχει το προβλημα γιατι θεωρει τοι δεν την χρειαζεται,
βοηθεια μας ζητησε Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΤΗΣ< ο οποιος την αγαπαει και ανησυχει, αλλα αυτος και η οικογενεια του, λογω της ανησυχιας τους που ειναι ευλογη ΦΥΣΙΚΑ, εχουν προχωρησει πολυ παραπερα απο το να προσφερουν βοηθεια η να προσπαθησουν να μεταπεισουν την κοπελα...
ακουσαμε για πιεσεις και εκβιασμους, ακουσαμε αποψεις φιλων μας για πιεσεις με καθε τροπο για να αλλαξει συμπεριφορα η κοπελα...
σε ολα αυτα ειμαι εγω αντιθετη παρολο που αναγνωριζω οτι η προθεση τους ειναι αγαθοτατη και οχι κακη....
μονο που, ο δρομος για την κολαση ειναι σπαρμενος με αγαθες προθεσεις...

και οπως ειπες κι εσυ," η βοηθεια προσφερεται σε συνεργασια με τον ασθενη"...δεν ειδα ουτε στην περιπτωση της ναταλιας ουτε στην περιπτωση της αδερφης λουκουλου κανεναν ασθενη να συνεργαζεται η να ζηταει βοηθεια....αυτο λεω εγω και μονο , να δινεται οταν ζητειται και οχι με το ζορι......διοτι ΕΜΕΙΣ κρινουμε τις αποψεις του μη ιαπωνα συνανθρωπου νοσηρες....

και τελος αν σε ενδιαφερει η αποψη μου, δεν κρινω την αυτοκτονια ως φυσιολογικη η μη φυσιολογικη σταση...ΤΗΝ ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ... τοσο απλα...δεν χρειαζεται αντα κρινουμε ολα οταν αφορουν τις αποφασεις καποιου αλλου, μπορουμε απλα να τα δεχομαστε ως εχουν...

αυτα τα ολιγα...τα περι επιθετικοτητας που ειπες δεν ισχυουν καθολου...απλα διαφωνω με τις αποψεις σου

----------


## Natalia_ed

smoke08,
ειλικρινά με έβαλες σε σκέψεις με το προηγούμενο σου μήνυμα. Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται κάποια κατάσταση του παρελθόντος για την τωρινή μου κατάσταση εκτός από το γεγονός ότι θέλω να είμαι όλο και πιο αδύνατη. Ποτέ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έως τώρα αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω...
Θα το σκεφτώ πάντως καλά και θα γράψω...

dexa,
κάνεις λάθος, τα μοντέλα δεν τα ζυγίζουν. Ως τώρα δεν έχει γίνει λόγος στο χώρο της μόδας για δείκτη μάζας σώματος.

Χαρά, συγγνώμη αν σε κούρασα...

----------


## dexa

Εγω θελω πολυ απλα να ρωτησω μια ευλογη απορια μου ,μετα απο αυτες τις δημοσιευσεις.
Ειχα την εντυπωση τοσο καιρο εδω ,οτι στοχος του site αυτου και αλλων παρομοιων,ειναι να μιλαμε,να συζηταμε,να ζηταμε γνωμες και αποψεις και αντιστοιχα να δινουμε ,να ρωταμε και να απανταμε,να κανουμε τα αστεια μας ,τις πλακιτσες μας,να ξεσπαμε οταν δεν ειμαστε καλα,να φλυαρουμε οταν αντιθετα ειμαστε πολυ καλα,και τελος να σχολιαζουμε τα θεματακια και τις εκαστοτε δημοσιευσεις οπως κρινει ο καθενας μια και συμφωνουμε στην ελευθερη βουληση.

Η απορια μου ειναι:Οταν καποιος μπαινει στην διαδικασια να δημοσιευση το οτιδηποτε σε ενα τετοιο η παρομοιο site ,δεν το κανει με σκοπο καποιοι να απαντησουν και να σχολιασουν την δημοσιευση του?

Γιατι εαν δεν το κανει με αυτον τον σκοπο,τοτε ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα τελειωνοντας την δημοσιευση του να γραφει οτι δεν επιθυμει κανενος ειδος απαντηση,η ακομα καλυτερα να μην μπει στην διαδικασια του site και να ξεκινησει ενα προσωπικο ημερολογιο που μπορει να γραφει οτι θελει και οποτε θελει χωρις να τα διαβαζει και να απαντα κανεις αλλος εκτος απο τον ευατο του!!
Γιατι εαν αυτο που νομιζα τοσο καιρο ειναι λαθος,ζητω προκαταβολικα συγνωμη απο ολα τα μελη που κατα καιρους απαντησα η σχολιασα δημοσιευση τους και βεβαιωνω οτι δεν θα ξαναγινει ποτε!!Σας διαβεβαιω οτι το εκανα μετην αγαθοτερη των προθεσεων!!!

Χωρις παρεξηγησεις και κακιες σας ζητω μια διευκρινισει ,γιατι πολυ απλα προβληματιστικα!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!

----------


## free

ναταλακι το χανεις το τρενο...λυπαμαι...
και ναι στην ισπανια να μοντελα τα ζυγιζουν αν αυτο αποτελει αλλοθι σου...δεν θελουν μοντελα με δεικτη μαζας<18...γιατι αν εχουν δεικτη κατω του 18 προεξοφλουν τον θανατο τους..και οσα συμφεροντα και να παιζουν στην μεση, συμφεροντα σχεδιαστων, εταιρειων κ.τ.λ κανεις μα κανεις δεν θελει να καταντησει ο χωρος της μοδας ΦΟΒΟΣ για αμετρητες κοπελες..
η ανορεξια σκοτωνει...και το ξερεις ...αλλα σου αρεσει παραλληλα και δεν θελεις να βγεις απο αυτο..νομιζεις πως αν βγεις θα παχυνεις...οταν θα αρχισεις να εχεις ολα τα συμπτωματα αυτης της ασθενειας, τοτε θα πεις: "θελω να ζησω"...αλλα μπορει τοτε να ειναι πολυ αργα για να γινει σεμαστη απο την φυση αυτη η επιθυμια σου...
κριμα που αργουμε να εκτιμησουμε το πολυτιμο αγαθο που μας δινει η φυση..την ζωη!..
ξερεις υπαρχει μια πεταλουδα που ζει μονο μια μερα!..!..!...τι να προλαβει να πραγματοποιησει μεσα σε μια μερα?..σχεδον τιπτα!..ειμαι περιεργη και το εχω αναρωτηθει πολλες φορες...αν μπορουσαμε να ζησουμε μονο 1 μερα, θα καναμε ολο αυτο το κακο σε μας...θα το εκανες?..ΟΧΙ..θα κοιταζεις να ζησεις την ζωη σου οση και αν ειναι αυτη!ξεροντας οτι αυριο δεν θα υπαρχεις πια!..
μακαρι να λειτουργουσαμε ολοι ετσι..με το σκεπτικο οτι καθε μερα ειναι η τελευταια της ζωης μας!τοτε θα εκτιμουσαμε τα παντα!

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by free_
> ναταλακι το χανεις το τρενο...λυπαμαι...
> και ναι στην ισπανια να μοντελα τα ζυγιζουν αν αυτο αποτελει αλλοθι σου...δεν θελουν μοντελα με δεικτη μαζας<18...γιατι αν εχουν δεικτη κατω του 18 προεξοφλουν τον θανατο τους..και οσα συμφεροντα και να παιζουν στην μεση, συμφεροντα σχεδιαστων, εταιρειων κ.τ.λ κανεις μα κανεις δεν θελει να καταντησει ο χωρος της μοδας ΦΟΒΟΣ για αμετρητες κοπελες..


Ακριβώς, επειδή είναι θέμα συμφερόντων, η τάση έχει αρχίσει να αλλάζει. 
Οταν η ανορεξία έχει θνησιμότητα μεγαλύτερη του 10%, ποιο γραφείο, ποια εταιρεία θέλει να υπογράψει συμβόλαιο με μοντέλο, από το οποίο αντί να κερδίσει θα χάσει κιόλας ελέω... θανάτου?

----------


## melina_ed

Paidia geia sas kai apo mena...eimai i melina 21 xronon kai exo diavasei to post tis natalias opos kai oi ipoloipoi ..ego den mporo na po oti exo ena tetio provlima alla edo kai 3 vdomades exo stamatisei na troo me apotelesma na xaso mexri tora 8 kila kai ithela na rotiso an ayto tha prepei na me anisixisi epidi o logos pou ta exo xasei den exi na kanei me to soma mou alla me allous prosopikous logous pou ixan san apotelesma na kopei i orexi mou....
Alithia natalia esi se poso kero exases ta kila sou otan arxises dieta ? Prepei na me anisixisi ayti i katastasi?

----------


## Natalia_ed

free,
αν ζούσα μόνο μία μέρα σίγουρα δε θα με ενοιαζε αν χάσω ένα κιλό ή πάρω δέκα γιατί πολύ απλά δε θα υπήρχα την επόμενη μέρα. Κανείς δε θα μπορούσε να πει κάτι για μένα, να σχολιάσει ότι για παράδειγμα ότι ΠΑΧΥΝΑ. Τώρα όμως δε ζω μια μέρα για να μη νοιάζει πόσο θα φάω και πόσο θα παχύνω, τώρα ζω σε έναν κόσμο όπου το λεπτό σώμα είναι απαραίτητο τουλάχιστον σε αυτήν την ηλικία που βρίσκομαι σε οποιαδήποτε δραστηριότητα της ζωής μου. Τώρα κοιμάμαι με το φόβο πως την επόμενη μέρα μπορεί να πάρω βάρος καθώς και με τη συνεχή επιθυμία να είμαι αδύνατη γιατί ξέρω πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγω έξω έστω και με ένα γραμμάριο παραπάνω. Αν σκεφτόμουνα πως κάθε μέρα μπορεί να ήταν η τελευταία μου, θα ήμουνα τετράπαχη. Η αλήθεια είναι πως πολλές φορές όταν τρώω η σκέψη που κυριαρχεί στο μυαλό μου είναι η αυτοκτονία.

melina,
εγώ είμαι η μόνη που δε μπορώ να σου πω πως κακώς έχασες 8 κιλά αλλά πιστεψέ με ακόμη και για μένα 8 κιλά σε 3 εβδομάδες είναι πολλά κιλά. Αν επιτρέπεται, πόσα κιλά ήσουν και πόσα κιλά είσαι τώρα? Και όταν λες ότι έχεις σταματήσει να τρως, εννοείς ότι δεν τρως απολύτως τίποτα? Εγώ την πρώτη εβδομάδα δίαιτας που ουσιαστικά έτρωγα αλλά πολύ μικρές ποσότητες έχασα 4 κιλά. Μετά για κάποιες μέρες η ζυγαριά κόλλησε αλλά στη συνέχεια έδειχνε όλο και λιγότερο. Τα έχανα όμως με πολύ πιο αργό ρυθμό από τον δικό σου. Φοβερο! 8 κιλά σε 3 βδομάδες! Πες μου σε παρακαλώ τι έτρωγες. Τώρα δεν είμαι σε θέση να σου πω αν πρέπει να σε ανησυχήσει αυτή η κατάσταση αλλά ούτε εγώ δεν έχανα τόσα κιλά σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Προσεχέ το πάντως γιατί η ανορεξία δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, δύσκολα μπορείς να προσαρμοστείς ή να την ξεπεράσεις. Σίγουρα δε ξεκινάει πάντα αν κάποια έχει πρόβλημα με το σώμα της, πολλοί παράγοντες είναι εκείνοι που την επηρεάζουν, στο λέω από πείρα.

----------


## maria_17

Natalia, den kserw an exeis akousei alla ta anorexika montela ta apolioun pleon den ta theli kanis dia to logo twn prosfatwn thanatwn -den kserw an exeis akousei- twn 2 montelwn apo ti vrazilia. Itane akrivws stin katastasi pou vriskese esi k ksepsixisan kanontas prova sti pasarela. Episis, exo mia fili mou 40kg k 1.60 ipsos i opia trwi entelws kanonika k den akoui katholu kala logia gia to swma tis epidi oi antres genika protimoun tis pio "zoumeres" kopelles pistepse me! To "petsi k kokkalo" den ine KATHOLU MA KATHOLU elkistiko! Perpataei sto dromo kai tis fwnazoun "vale kanena kilo vre koritsi mou"! An ine gia to an tha areseis stous allous pou to kaneis pantws skepsou to..giati apla den areseis..

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΟΡΕΞΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ (ΣΩΣΤΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ) ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΝΟΡΕΞΙΚΟΙ!!!!!!!
"Προσεχέ το πάντως γιατί η ανορεξία δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, δύσκολα μπορείς να προσαρμοστείς ή να την ξεπεράσεις. Σίγουρα δε ξεκινάει πάντα αν κάποια έχει πρόβλημα με το σώμα της, πολλοί παράγοντες είναι εκείνοι που την επηρεάζουν, στο λέω από πείρα.":ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ.
ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ,ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ!!!ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ,ΟΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ,ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ!!!!!ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ.ΙΣΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ Ή ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΕΣ.ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natalia_ed

Σοφη, όπως έχω ξαναπεί έχω πλήρη συνείδηση του τι κάνω και δεν ντρέπομαι να το πω ότι είμαι ανορεξική και ίσως να θέλω να παραμείνω. Θα ήταν εντελώς απερίσκεπτο να πω στη Μελίνα ότι καλά έκανε και έχασε 8 κιλά μόνο και μόνο επειδή εγώ είμαι ανορεξική. Το ότι ανήκω σε αυτήν την κατηγορία ανθρώπων δεν πάει να πει πως θέλω να τραβήξω και άλλους, να τους ενθαρρύνω να γίνουν ανορεξικοί. Ξέρω τους κινδύνους που κρύβονται πίσω από όλη αυτήν την κατάσταση και πολύ απλά αν και εγώ η ίδια δεν κάνω τίποτα για αυτό, δε χρειάζεται να αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλοι αυτή την κατάσταση εφ'όσον δεν το επιθυμούν. Κάθε επιλογή μας πρέπει να είναι συνειδητή.

----------


## melina_ed

Geia sas kai pali...loipon natalia mou arxika imoun 60 kila kai tora 52 me ipsos 1.67....den tha ithela na sizitiso ti akrivos kano gia na xaso ayta ta kila giati gia sena tha itan alli mia idea gia na xasis kai alla kila kati poy tha itan katastrofiko....
Opos kai na xi gia na ime ilikrinis tha ithela na xaso kai alla kila mias kai mia zoi apo oti me thimame imoun panta konta sta 70 kila...xoris vevea na simenei oti thelo na odigitho stin anorexia .....

----------


## Natalia_ed

melina, συγγνώμη που θα στο πω αλλά αυτό το σκεπτικό μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με το δικό μου. Θέλεις να χάσεις κιλά όχι γιατί πρέπει αλλά απλώς γιατί θέλεις και ξέρεις ότι μπορείς. Εγώ πρόσφατα παραδέχτηκα ότι είμαι αορεξική αν και όλα τα σημάδια παρέπεμπαν εκεί, απλώς εγώ δεν ήθελα να το δεχτώ. Ήθελααπλώς να χάσω κιλά γιατί είμαι χοντρή και γιατί μπορώ. Θυμήσου πως δε χρειάζεται να είσαι πάρα πολύ αδύνατη για να είσαι ανορεξική. Πρόσεχε. Μπορεί αυτά που σου γράφω να τα θεωρείς ανοησίες μιας ανορεξικής και δικαίωμά σου.Σε παρακαλώ όμως πες μου τι έτρωγες αν έτρωγες κάτι, σε παρακαλώ...
Περιμένω απάντηση σο...

----------


## Natalia_ed

maria_17,
εμένα δε μου έχει τύχει ποτέ αυτό που συναίβει στη φίλη σου στο δρόμο. Όσο για τα μοντέλα, ευχαριστώ που με παραλληλίζεις με αυτά αλλά πιστεύω πως ήταν ακόμη πιο αδύνατα από εμένα. Έχεις τη δική σου άποψη για τα ελκυστικά κορμιά άκρως αντίθετη από τη δική μου. Κάποιος ανέφερε κάποτε πως είμαι όλο κόκαλα αλλά ήταν ο πρώτος και ο τελευταίος. Δεν του έχω ξαναμιλήσει ποτέ ως τώρα και όχι μόνο εγώ αλλά και όλη μου η παρέα. Κατά τη δική μου άποψη ελκυστικό δεν είναι το σώμα με καμπύλες...

----------


## melina_ed

Natalia kai pali gia sou...eyxomai na min eisai atomo pou kanei opiadipote plaka ...gia ayto an thes na milame stile mou to email sou na ta poume kai apo ekei an thes ....oso gia to ti etroga ....tpt apla epina kafedes me miso gala oste na kratieme orthia ....esi ti etroges ? 
I alithia einai oti i anonimia voitha poli ta atoma na anigonte kai na milane gia tous pio krifous tous fovous ....kai gia na sas po kai tin pikri alithia pernane vradia pou kleo vlepontas ti zigaria na deixnei 200 gr perissotero mono kai mono epidi ipia ena megalo potiri nero...i vlakia einai oti kathe 2-3 meres to agori mou arxizei na me prizei kai na theli na vgoume gia fagito opou anagkazomai na fao gia na min kiniso ipopsies kati pou meta me trelenei.....
Ayta einai i diki mou krifi alithia....

----------


## Natalia_ed

melina, άμα σου λέω ότι ο τρόπος σκέψης μας δε διαφέρει... Σε νιώθω, σε καταλαβαίνω, κάπως έτσι σκέφτομαι. εγώ στην αρχή της "δίαιτας" έτρωγα ένα πολύ μικρό κομματάκι κρέας το μεσημέρι και ένα φρούτο περίπου στις 16:00. Αυτά στην αρχή γιατί μετά δεν έτρωγα και πολύ συχνά.......... Δεν είμαι αυτή που μπορεί να σου πει να προσέξεις γιατί κατά τα λεγόμενα των άλλων εγώ δε μπορώ να προσέξω ούτε τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό αφού υποβάλλω τον οργανισμό μου σε μια τέτοια διαδικασία. Πάντως ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ. Πίστεψέ με πως ούτε εγώ το έχω πει στο φίλο μου αν και αυτός μου έλεγε διάφορα με την απώλεια των κιλών. Είχαμε φτασει σε σημείο να τσακωθούμε πολύ άσχημα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Σου λέω πάλι πως δεν είμαι η πλέον κατάλληλη να σου μιλήσω για αυτό το θέμα και πως να συμπεριφερθείς, απλά δώσε προσοχή γιατί η ανορεξία είναι μονόδρομος...

----------


## smoke08

Melina, ακριβώς όπως κι εσύ ξεκίνησα κι εγώ... Έκλαιγα όταν η ζυγαριά με έδειχνε ακόμα κι 100 γραμμάρια παραπάνω, αγχωνόμουν απίστευτα όταν με καλούσαν οι φίλοι μου ή το τότε αγόρι μου έξω για φαγητό κτλ. Είσαι στο αρχικό στάδιο της ανορεξίας. Μην την αφήσεις να σε καταλάβει. 

Απ' ό,τι περιγράφεις, το βάρος σου είναι μια χαρά για το ύψος σου, για να μην πω λίγο... Ακόμα κι αν κοιτάς στον καθρέφτη κι αισθάνεσαι ότι πρέπει να χάσεις κι άλλο, στην πραγματικότητα κοιτάς μια διαστρεβλωμένη εικόνα. Στο λέω γιατί το έχω ζήσει και το ζω ακόμα. Αλλά τώρα ξέρω ότι έχω πρόβλημα και παλεύω για να το ξεπεράσω. 

Είσαι στην ίδια ηλικία με μένα, στην καλύτερη ηλικία της ζωής σου, αυτή που όταν είμαστε μικρότεροι περιμένουμε με αγωνία και όταν μεγαλώσουμε αναπολούμε... Μην θυσιάσεις αυτή την ηλικία σε δίαιτες, ζυγαριές, καθρέφτες και κόλπα για να παραμείνεις όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο νηστική... Εγώ έχω ήδη θυσιάσει 2 χρόνια από τη ζωή μου και προσπαθώ να τα κερδίσω πίσω. Δε χρειάζεται να το περάσεις κι εσύ όλο αυτό. Ζήτα τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού τώρα που είναι ακόμα νωρίς. Το γεγονός ότι μπήκες σε αυτό το φόρουμ δείχνει ότι αναγνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Κάνε κάτι για να το ξεπεράσεις...

----------


## melina_ed

Stis 10 toy aygoystou tha pao diakopes kai ipa oti tha fao stis diakopes pou tha eimai me tin parea mou ...mexri tote tha ithela na eimai 50 kila kai meta ftanei....otan exis geftei tin empiria tis paxisarkias tote otan mathis na eisai adinati de thes na girisis me tipota piso ...Kai go ayto paleyo tora na min giriso piso sta 70 kila pote xana ...

----------


## Natalia_ed

melina, τι να πω? Το να λες "άλλα δύο κιλά να χάσω μέχρι τότε" είναι σαν να ακούω τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Να ξέρεις ότι όταν φτάσεις τα 50 κιλά μετά θα θες να χάνεις κι άλλο, κι άλλο, κι άλλο.......... ακόμη και να μη το σκέφτεσαι τώρα. Το θέμα είναι ότι αν μπεις σε αυτό τριπάκι να ξέρεις ότι δύσκολα ξεφεύγεις έπειτα. Οι θυσίες είναι πολλές. Και ο δικός μου μεγάλος φόβος είναι να γυρίσω πίσω στην πιο άθλια εποχή της ζωής μου που είχα παχύνει. Δεν πάει να πει όμως ότι ο φόβος μου έχι βάσεις λογικής. Το ότι σκέφτεσαι με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο με εμένα δε θα έπρεπε να σου λέει κατι? Ξέρω πόσο ωραίο ακούγεται να σου λένε πως αδυνάτισες αλλά ένα αδύνατο σώμα δε συνεπάγεται πως είναι και υγιές και στο λέω επειδή το βιώνω καθημερινά.

----------


## melina_ed

Re paidia ti na sas po den xero...re si natalaki mou ti na sou po den xero...eixa kai go mia fili pou kontepse na pethanei apo anorexia kai anti na do to tragiko tis katastasis tora pia tin vlepo san protipo...an ayti katafere na adinatisi kai tora einai kala tote kai mporo to idio etsi? MIso ton eayto mou etsi opos einai den ton antexo...alla xeris kati?
Ego den gimnazomai sistimatika..ante na kamo kamia ora podilato tin imera ..eno ta anorexika atoma apo oti xero gimnazonte maniodos ....

----------


## free

και γω...υπηρξα 71 κιλα πριν 2,5χρονια και με εξαντλητικη διαιτα, ανορεξια, βουλιμια εφτασα τα 54...με υψος 1,73..αλλα φαινομουν υπερβολικα αδυνατη(οπως μου ελεγαν οι αλλοι γιατι ολοι με πιεζαν να φαω-απαισιο συναισθημα, ),....εγω ποτε δεν με ειδα αδυνατη..εβλεπα ενα κοιτος στον καθρεφτη αλλα αυτο δεν μπορουσε να το καταλαβει κανενας..ολοι με κατεκριναν με τον τροπο τους αλλα δεν εφταιγα πραγματικα..η ανορεξια μου και η βουλιμια μου ηταν τα 2 πραγματα που μπορουσα να ελεγξω απολυτα στην ζωη μου..ηθελα να φτασω 50 και ελεγα οτι δεν προκειται να παω παρακατω..εφτασα για ελαχιστα γιατι μετα ηρθε αυτη που μισω πιο πολυ απο οτιδηποτε στην ζωη μου..η βουλιμια μου...η καταστροφη μου..απο 54 κιλα εφτασα σε 2,5-3 μηνες(βουλιμικο επεισοδιο καθε 3 μερες) στα 83!!!!!!...καταλαβαινετε το σοκ μου?..ημουν αδυνατη και οταν ξαναβγηκα απο το σπιτι ημουν πραγματικα χοντρη...!και με μισουσα οσο τιποτα αλλο...υπαρχουν ωρες που με μισω ακομα...πολλες στιγμες, δικες μου στιγμες που δεν τις φανερωνω σε κανεναν..με μισω γιατι αφησα τον εαυτο μου να παρει τοσα κιλα..κιλα που εμ αλλοιωσαν και σαν προσωπικοτητα και σαν ανθρωπο...χαθηκα για 6 μηνες απο την σχολη μου, απο τους φιλους μου, απο παντου...ειχα γραφτει σε site ανορεκτικων για να παιρνω ιδεες...ολα ασκοπα...το μυαλο μου ηταν αρρωστο..ειχε νοσησει γιατι οι υπερβοες το οδηγησαν εκει...αυτα που σας λεω να μην κανετε γιατι καποια στιγμη γυρνανε μπουμερανγκ..ποτε και κανενας δεν πιστευε οτι θα παχυνω ΕΓΩ...με καμια δυναμη..ημουν το πιο αδυνατο κοριτσι της ταξης μαζι με ενα αλλο το οποιο ηταν το ινδαλμα μου...και το εφτασα το ινδαλμα και ηθελα να χασω κι αλλο..και μου φερνε το "ινδαλμα" μου σοκολατες για να παχυνω γιατι καταλαβαιναν ολοι μου οι συμμαθητες τοτε οτι εσβηνα!..με εχαναν..σε καθε διαλλειμα μεσα και εκλαιγα επειδη ημουν τοσο αδυνατη αλλα ηθελα να χασω κι αλλο.!
γιατι θα μουν πιο ωραια!...νομιζα τελικα!...σακατεμενη ψυχη ημουν ...και τοτε και επειτα που πηρα τα κιλα!
εμενα με 450 θερμιδες την ημερα και τελικα ναι..καταφερα να χασω σε 2 βδομαδες 6 κιλα!..ουαου , ε?..και μετα τι?..τα παρατησα..τα παρατησα γιατι ηξερα οτι αν συνεχισω ετσι θα πεθανω..
μην με ρωτησετε αν τωρα τα χω ξεπερασει ολα αυτα...οχι δεν τα χω ξεπερασει...ξυπναω και κοιμαμαι με αυτην την σκεψη..τυο φαγητου, των θερμιδων,,αυτοματα σε καθε φαγητο υπολογιζω πλεον θερμιδες..κουραστηκα ομως και θελω να βγω απο ολο αυτο...και προσπαθω..καθε μερα και ενας αγωνας..υπαρχουν φορες που θελω να γινω ανορεκτικη..ναι..αλλα πλεον ειναι πολυ λιγοτερες..πρεπει να παλεψουμε...αλλιως ξανακυλαμε..ολα ειναι θεμα μυαλου..ποανω στην σκεψη των οσων εχω περασει..δεν θα τα ξανααντεχα...μου τελειωσαν τα καθαρτικα πια!!!

----------


## Natalia_ed

melina, τι να σου πω, εδώ λες ότι θες γίνεις ανορεξική. Εγώ λέω για μια ακόμη φορά πως δε μπορώ να πω κάτι μιας και βρίσκομαι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση αλλά να έχεις πρότυπο τη φίλη σου που βίωσες δίπλα της πως παραλίγο να πεθάνει...τι να πω? Γιατί δε συζητάς με τη φίλη σου την εμπειρία της??? Δε χάνεις τίποτα...
Κάτι ακόμη δε γυμνάζονται συστηματικά όλες οι ανορξικές. Υπάρχουν μέρες που δε μποέίς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου από την αδυναμία, δε λέω πως δε θες να γυμναστείς, απλά δεν αντέχεις. Μια ώρα ποδήλατο είναι αρκέτη. Να σου πω κάτι...ούτε εγώ ακούω κανέναν και τίποτα, κάνω αυτό που μ'αρέσει γι'αυτό δε μπορώ να σου πω να κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που θέλεις. Εγώ βασιζόμουν στο γνωστό ρητό "Μπρος στα κάλλη τι είναι ο πόνος?" αλλά όταν μιλάμε για πόνο εννοούμαι τρομακτικό πόνο, να εύχεσαι εκείνη τη στιγμή να πεθάνεις για να μην υποφέρεις, να διπλώνεσαι στα δύο σε απρόσμενες στιγμές μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν αντέχεις άλλο. Να πονάς και τις περισσότερες φορές να μη μπορείς να σηκωθείς καν από το κρεβάτι. Δε μπορώ με τίποτα να σου πω τι θα κάνεις, ποτέ ως τώρα, μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω σε εσένα δεν είχα παραδεχτεί πόσο πολύ πονάω. Τελικά, πονάω μόνο που υπάρχω αλλά απλώς δε μπορώ να γυρίσω πίσω...

----------


## free

μπορεις να γυρισεις πισω...και δεν θα παχυνεις..γιατι ξερω οτι αυτος ειναι ο φοβος σου..αυτο σε βασανιζει...ο μονιμος φοβος και εγνοια εινα οτι θα παχυνεις..δεν παχαινεις..αν το ξεπρασεις ΤΩΡΑ δεν παχαινεις..θα ακολουθησεις μια σωστη διατροφουλα χαμηλοθερμιδικη αρχικα και δεν θα παχυνεις..θα μεινεις εξισου αδυνατη οπως τωρα!

----------


## Natalia_ed

free, ειλικρινά σου μιλάω, αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι χάλια, δεν αντέχω άλλο, αλλά δε μπορώ να γυρίσω πίσω. Πονάω, πονάω φοβερά αλλά γνωρίζω πως αυτή είναι δικά μου επιλογή και δεν έχω να κάνω κάτι άλλο από το να υποστώ τις συνέπειες... Στιγμές σαν και αυτή εύχομαι να μην υπήρχα...

----------


## free

σε εκανα add ναταλακι..

----------


## Natalia_ed

free, είμαι μέσα, μιλάμε απο εκεί?

----------


## Zwh_ed

Ναταλάκι δεν θα σου πω τί πρέπει να κάνεις και τί όχι!!!απλά φρόντισε να τα
βρεις με τον εαυτό σου και τότε θα τα δεις όλα καθαρά!!!
Σκέψου τί όμορφα θα είναι να βγείς από αυτή τη δυστυχία και να απολαμβάνεις τη ζωή σου!

Και σκέψου ότι μέχρι να γίνεις όσο λεπτή θέλεις θα έχεις χάσει τη ζωή σου!!

Μέχρι που θα φτάσεις;;ο οργανισμός είναι ένας μηχανισμός χωρίς κάυσιμα καταστρέφεται!
απλά σκέψου το!!
Φιλιά μάτια μου και να προσέχεις!!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> free, ειλικρινά σου μιλάω, αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι χάλια, δεν αντέχω άλλο, αλλά δε μπορώ να γυρίσω πίσω. Πονάω, πονάω φοβερά αλλά γνωρίζω πως αυτή είναι δικά μου επιλογή και δεν έχω να κάνω κάτι άλλο από το να υποστώ τις συνέπειες... Στιγμές σαν και αυτή εύχομαι να μην υπήρχα...


ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ 
δεν ειναι κακο να αλλαζουμε τις επιλογες μας...
ολοι το κανουμε και δεν χανουμε τον αυτοσεβασμο μας γι αυτο.

ετσι προχωραει ο καθενας στην ζωη του, αξιολογωντας και επανατοποθετωντας συνεχως τις επιλογες του...

τις συνεπειες της επιλογης σου τις εχεις υποστει ηδη, αλλα αν εχεις αλλαξει γνωμη δεν ειναι αργα , να ξερεις οτι θα υπαρχουν πολλοι εκει για να σε βοηθησουν κι εμεις οσο μπορουμε...

----------


## melina_ed

Exo xanakousi gia site anorexikon alla den exo sinantisi pote ..ti einai ayto? kati san ayto edo pou milame? natalaki thes na mou stilis to email sou na milame apo yahoo i msn?
Oson afora ayta pou lete den tha elega oti eimai anorexiki ...alloste den ipa oti ithela na gino ipervolika adinati...gia ayto natalia mou min anisixis ...oso gia to oti stamatisa na troo apla mou kopike i orexi arxika gia prosopikous logous kai epidi exasa kila ayto mou arese kai ipa na to sinexiso akoma ligo...simera efaga ena santouits me ligo tiri dietis ...arki gia simera gia na min po oti einai kai poli gia simera...

----------


## free

ενα σαντουιτς?...αρκει για σημερα..?..τι κακο κανετε στον εαυτο σας..βρε μελινακι ελεος!...βαδιζεις και εσυ προς τα εκει..χασε κιλα αν θες(που δεν υπαρχει προβληαμ δηλαδη αλλα εφοσον θες, καντο) αλλα σωστα!..αν τα χασεις ετσι οπως λες, οπως σκεφτεσαι βασικα, δεν θα εχεις σταματημο...θα θες ολο και πιο κατω...και μετα δεν υπαρχει γυρισμος..τι να σας πω ρε κοριτσια...δεν ξερω...
οδευετε προς το θανατο και το ασχημο ειναι οτι δεν κανετε κατι για να το σταματησετε αυτο..και γω υπηρξα ανορεξικη αλλα καταλαβαινα εστω και καποιες στιγμες οτι αυτος ο δρομος ειναι γκρεμος!..φαυλος κυκλος..και καθε πισωγυρισμα οδηγει τον θανατο!..και τοτε οταν ο θανατος θα σας περιμενει στην γωνια, θα θελετε να ζησετε, αλλα η ζωη θα σας εχει αφησει οπως την αφησατε και εσεις!

----------


## Εβελυν

Τι να πω.....εχω μεινει, πραγματικα με ολα αυτα.....
Ευχομαι και για τις δυο σας (Ναταλακι και Μελινακι) να πανε ολα καλα και να απολαυσετε το δωρο της ζωής που σας δώθηκε με τοση απλοχερια...
Εγώ, μετα από αυτή τη συζητηση χαίρομαι για τα 70κιλα μου και το 1,70 υψος μου.....ειμαι υγιής,παω το γυμνατηριακι μου, ααααν καταφερω να χασω αυτα τα 5 ρημαδοκιλα που θελω, εχει καλώς, αν όχι, παλι εχει καλώς....
Το σιγουρο ειναι, οτι δεν θα αφήσω κανεναν ξανα να με επιρρεασει και να με πληγώσει.....γιατι αυτη ειναι μια απο τις πιο βασικες αιτίες που μας οδηγουν στην διαταραχη...

----------


## Natalia_ed

melina, συγγνώμη αν θα σε στενοχωρήσω με αυτό που θα σου πω αλλά δε διαφερουμε και πολύ. Είναι απολύτως φυσικό να μη θεωρείς ότι είσαι ανορεξική γιατί είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να το παραδεχτει κάποιος αν βέβαια πρώτα έχει αντιληφθεί τι πραγματικά του συμβαίνει. Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι, το ενα σάντουιτς σε λίγο θα γίνει μισό, το μισό μια μπουκιά και έπειτα τίποτα... Ακου, γιατί σου μιλάει μια ανορεξική και πίστεψε με δε μου αρέσει καθόλου να το παραδέχομαι ότι είμαι. Τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα, το στομάχι κλείνει... Να είσαι σίγουρη πως ούτε εγώ σκεφτόμουνα τις συνέπειες που θα είχε όλη αυτή η "δίαιτα" στη ζωή μου. Ξέρω ακριβώς πως σκέφτεσαι: τι θα βλάψει να χάσεις μερικά κιλά ακόμη??? Δε χρειάζεται να είναι κάποια πάρα πολύ αδύνατη για να είναι ανορεξική. Στην αρχή του όλου αυτού δράματος δε σκέφτεσαι την απόκτηση ενός πάρα πολύ αδύνατου σώματος αλλά την απώλεια μερικών κιλών. Κάθε φορά που επιτυγχάνεις το στόχο σου θέλεις να χάνεις όλο και περισσότερο. Αργά θα αντιληφθείς που οδηγει αυτός ο μονόδρομος. Πίστεψε με, το βιώνω.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> maria_17,
> εμένα δε μου έχει τύχει ποτέ αυτό που συναίβει στη φίλη σου στο δρόμο. *Όσο για τα μοντέλα, ευχαριστώ που με παραλληλίζεις με αυτά αλλά πιστεύω πως ήταν ακόμη πιο αδύνατα από εμένα*. Έχεις τη δική σου άποψη για τα ελκυστικά κορμιά άκρως αντίθετη από τη δική μου. Κάποιος ανέφερε κάποτε πως είμαι όλο κόκαλα αλλά ήταν ο πρώτος και ο τελευταίος. Δεν του έχω ξαναμιλήσει ποτέ ως τώρα και όχι μόνο εγώ αλλά και όλη μου η παρέα. Κατά τη δική μου άποψη ελκυστικό δεν είναι το σώμα με καμπύλες...


Eυχαριστεις που σε παραλληλιζει με μοντελα τα οποια εχουν πεθανει;Και εχουν πεθανει λογω ανορεξιας;

Ναταλια μου,να σε ρωτησω κατι;Σε γιατρο εχει τυχει το τελευταιο καιρο να πας;Για τυπικες εξετασεις ας πουμε...Περιοδο εχεις;;*Αγορι εχεις*;;;

Θελεις να μας πεις οτι θελεις να χασεις κι αλλο βαρος;Ποσο ειπαμε οτι εισαι;Και θελεις να πας κατω απο 30 κιλα;Οταν κοιταζεσαι στον καθρεφτη ματακια μου τι βλεπεις;Αποκρουστικα κοκαλα η λιπος που θελεις να ξεφορτωθειςς;;

Ειλικρινα με εχει προβληματισει παρα πολυ η περιπτωση σου...:(

----------


## dexa

Ναταλια επειδη καταλαβα απο τις δημοσιευσεις σου στην μελινα οτι εχεις συνηδηση τι του συμβαινει πολυ καλα,και οτι γνωριζεις την κατασταση σου ,αρα γνωριζεις και την λυση,θεωρω οτι απο ενα σημειο και μετα γινομαστε φορτικοι και κουραστικοι και απεναντι σου.

Αλλωστε μανα μου απο την στιγμη που ''δινεις μυαλο'' στην μελιτα ''εχεις και μυαλο''και για εσενα!!

Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα γιαεσενα!!
Και παλι εαν χρειαστεις εδω ειμαι για οτιδιποτε!!Ακομα και ενα σκετο μουχαμπετι το κανουμε οτι ωρα θελεις!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## marou_laki

Aληθεια,αυτες οι φωτο σου λενε κατι;;Πως σου φαινονατι;Αναγνωριζεις τον εαυτο σου αραγε...;

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7...xia67aain0.jpg

.

(Η κορη της Ντονατελα Βερσατσε αν εχεις ακουστα...)
http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/166...436aspxtt4.jpg

.

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/5391/skeleton7py0.jpg
.


http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1764/anorexiacm5.jpg

.

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/5...norexiaej6.jpg
.
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/9350/anorexiauo4.jpg
.
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8...ingdeadym6.jpg
.
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/5...ranorexoh5.jpg
.
http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/1043/anorexia41ob6.jpg

----------


## melina_ed

Geia sas paidia ...tha ithela na sas po oti gia mena den xriazete na anisixite vre paidia xero pote prepei na stamatiso i pote kati den paei kala ...kalitera natalia mou esi na deis ti tha kaneis giati esi pragmatika katalamveneis oti kati den paei kai kala kai omos den kaneis tipota...zita voithia apo kapio diko sou...kala oi dikoi sou den katalavan tipota?

----------


## ΧΑΡΑ_ed

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ . I AM BACK
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΤΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΙ ΦΡΟΙΔΙΣΤΕΣ 
ΠΩΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΣΤΕΣ ....ΟΙ ΜΑΡΞΙΣΤΕΣ .....ΚΟΥΜΟΥΝΙΣΤΕΣ .....ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΣ ΕΣ.....ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΑ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ ΦΡΟΙΔ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΠΩΣ ΕΑΝ ΖΟΥΣΕ Ο ΚΑΘΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΝΟΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ ,ΤΙς ΕΙΣ ΒΑΘΟς ΚΡΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ ... ΕΣΚΙΖΕ ΤΑ ΠΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ ....ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΝΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΘΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΔΕΙΞΑΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΣΤΑ ΑΚΡΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΧΩΡΑΕΙ ΠΛΑΚΑ .....ΔΕΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΓΜΑ ΤΗς ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΟΝΤΕΡΟ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΕΛΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ . ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΡΥΑΤΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΑΜΕ ΨΗΛΑ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΥΧΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΑΣ .....(ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ :))
ΜΟΥ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ .
THANK YOU

----------


## maria_17

Lindsay Lohan - apo ta teleftaia thimata tis nevrikis anoreksias

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/4...ohanhu3.th.jpg

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3...eth2xd5.th.jpg

----------


## maria_17

Natalia, μπορείς να μου πείς το ύψος σου και τα κιλά σου πριν γίνεις ανορεξική και πόσα είσαι τώρα;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by melina_
> Geia sas paidia ...*tha ithela na sas po oti gia mena den xriazete na anisixite vre paidia xero pote prepei na stamatiso i pote kati den paei kala*  ...kalitera natalia mou esi na deis ti tha kaneis giati esi pragmatika katalamveneis oti kati den paei kai kala kai omos den kaneis tipota...zita voithia apo kapio diko sou...kala oi dikoi sou den katalavan tipota?


πότε δηλαδή κατα τη γνώμη σου, ειναι αυτο το "πότε"?
μπορείς να μας το περιγράψεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένα?

το πότε είναι όταν φτάσεις σε ενα συγκεκριμενο βαρος που ηδη ξερεις, και αν ναι, ποιο ειναι αυτο?
εαν το ποτε ειναι "οποτε νοιωσεις καλα με το σωμα σου", σε πληροφορω οτι αυτο το ποτε το ξερει και η ναταλια που την αμφισβητεις.
απλα θεωρει οτι δεν εχει φτασει ακομα...

εαν φανταζεσαι οτι τα κοριτσια που πασχουν απο ανορεξια ειναι τρελαμενα φρικια με δυο κεφαλια, εχεις πολυ μεγαλο λαθος. ειναι κανονικα κοριτσια που ζουν αναμεσα μας, μονο που για καποιους λογους πολυ συγκεκριμενους αλλα και πολυπλοκους και δυσεπιλυτους, τρωνε ενα φλας και αντιμετωπιζουν το περιττο βαρος που θεωρουν οτι εχουν, οχι με μια υγειινη και ισορροπημενη διατροφη, αλλα με παρατεταμενη αφαγια, με ενα σαντουιτς για 3 μερες, με σκετο καφε με λιγο γαλα, με κατι τετοιες επιλογες.....

σου θυμιζει τιποτε?

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> melina, τι να πω? Το να λες "άλλα δύο κιλά να χάσω μέχρι τότε" είναι σαν να ακούω τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Να ξέρεις ότι όταν φτάσεις τα 50 κιλά μετά θα θες να χάνεις κι άλλο, κι άλλο, κι άλλο.......... ακόμη και να μη το σκέφτεσαι τώρα. Το θέμα είναι ότι αν μπεις σε αυτό τριπάκι να ξέρεις ότι δύσκολα ξεφεύγεις έπειτα. Οι θυσίες είναι πολλές. Και ο δικός μου μεγάλος φόβος είναι να γυρίσω πίσω στην πιο άθλια εποχή της ζωής μου που είχα παχύνει. Δεν πάει να πει όμως ότι ο φόβος μου έχι βάσεις λογικής. Το ότι σκέφτεσαι με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο με εμένα δε θα έπρεπε να σου λέει κατι? Ξέρω πόσο ωραίο ακούγεται να σου λένε πως αδυνάτισες αλλά ένα αδύνατο σώμα δε συνεπάγεται πως είναι και υγιές και στο λέω επειδή το βιώνω καθημερινά.


Ναταλια μου, μπορεις να μου λυσεις μια απορια σε παρακαλω πολυ?
για ποιον λογο την επιλογη που θεωρεις καλη για τον εαυτο σου δεν την θεωρεις καλη για μια αλλη κοπελα?
ακομα κι αν δεν εισαι τοσο ευτυχισμενη οσο μας ειπες στην αρχη, διοτι υπαρχουν και δυσκολιες και ασχημες στιγμες και πολυς πονος οπως καταλαβαινω, εσυ συνεχιζεις...
αυτο σημαινει οτι ζυγιζοντας τα πραγματα, η ευχαριστηση που παιρνεις απ την επιλογη σου ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο τα προβληματα κι απο τον πονο...

γιατι να μη το κανει και η μελινα λοιπον, απο τι προσπαθεις να την προφυλαξεις, απο την ευτυχια?

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

και μια ομολογια...
καθως εβλεπα τις φωτος απο τα σκελετωμενα μοντελα, πηρα ενα κουτι μερεντα κι εφαγα περιπου το 1/3...
δεν το κανα γιατι νοιωθω οτι κινδυνευω να περασω στην ανορεξια ουτε μου ανοιξε την ορεξη το θεαμα,ηταν μια αυθορμητη αντιδραση, μια μικρη επανασταση στην πλυση εγκεφαλου που εχει στειλει τοσες κοπελες στον θανατο, κι ενα μνημοσυνο..

----------


## Natalia_ed

marou_laki,
Πάντα ήθελα να μοιάζω με μοντέλο...ματαιοδοξία, ε?
Έχω πάει σε γιατρό τελευταία και με το ζόρι με έβαλαν να κάνω εξετάσεις αίματος. Ο γιατρός μου λέει πως αν δεν έχω ήδη ανορεξία (μιας και εγώ του αρνούμαι όλα τα συμπτώματα), λέει πως σίγουρα είμαι στα πρόθυρα. Περίοδο δεν έχω, πράγμα που μπορώ να πω ότι με χαροποιεί ιδιαιτέρως. Αγόρι έχω. Θέλω να χάσω βάρος, να πάω περίπου 35 κιλά. Όταν κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη βλέπω πως καλό θα ήταν να αδυνατίσω λίγο, να χάσω από τα πόδια...

Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τις φωτο που στέλνεις.

----------


## melina_ed

Geia sas kai apo mena..ego simera eimai se xalia katastasi...exo varethei ta panta a peristrefonte giro apo to fagito etsi apofasisa na min xanafao mexri na einai aparetiti anagki...Eimai se apelpistiki katastasi...exo misisei pleon to fagito kai otan leo to miso enoo to MISO..de thelo na akou gia ayto exo varethi ayto to pragma pou me kanei na niotho toso asxima:( 
Natalia exis msn??

----------


## Natalia_ed

dexa,
δε δίνω μυαλό σε κανέναν απλά λέω τι θα ακολουθήσει γιατί ούτε καν σκεφτηκα στην αρχή ότι θα φτάσω σε αυτήν την κατάσταση. Τώρα πια έχω συνείδηση του τι συμβαίνει και εξακολουθώ να θέλω να μείνω εκεί. Η λύση δεν είναι εύκολη και ίσως η ανορεξία να είναι ο τρόπος ζωής μου.

maria_17, η lindsay lohan ήταν το προτυπό μου πριν την Kate Moss.
Σχετικά με τα κιλα που με ρωτάς... Λόγω κακής διατροφής είχα φτάσει το ανώτατο βάρος μου 49 κιλά. ʼρχισα δίαιτα και τώρα είμαι 37 κιλά. Έχω ύψος 1,70cm.

----------


## Natalia_ed

2sweet2b4go10, τώρα πια ζω με την ανορεξία και δε θέλω να το αλλάξω γιατί πολύ απλά εμένα μου αρέσει κάποιες στιγμές αν και κάποιες άλλες πονάω υπερβολικά. Έχω συνειδητοποιήσει τι κάνω και όμως συνεχίζω γιατί δε μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς. Θέλω να έχω αδύνατο σώμα. Η μελίνα χάνει πάρα πάρα πάρα πολλά κιλά σε πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Ούτε εγώ τέτοιο πράγμα...Γνωρίζω ότι προσφέρει τεράστια ικανοποίηση αλλά ο ρυθμός είναι πάρα πολύ ταχύς. Σκέφτομαι πόσο πολύ πονάω όπως είμαι εγώ τώρα και σκέφτομαι πόσο πόνο προξενεί και αυτή στον ίδιο της τον εαυτό. Εγώ δεν είμαι η πλέον κατάλληλη να της πω να σταματήσει. Η ανορεξία δε φέρνει την ευτυχία αλλά τη στιγμιαία ικανοποίηση.

----------


## melina_ed

vre natalia mou afou opos eipes kai si mesa se 1 vdomada exases 4 kila...opotan se 3 vdomades eykola mporeis na xasis 8 ..ara den einai kai toso grigoros o rithmos oso nomizis ...alithia posa kila exases sinolika kai poso diastima ? gimnazese katholou?

ego ayti ti stigmi pou sas grafo kano podilatoooo

----------


## free

melinaki μην το κανεις..δεν το μισεις το φαγητο...αν το μισουσες δεν θα σου δημιουργουσε καν προβλημα γιατι δεν θα ηταν στην σκεψη σου καν..οτι μισουμε το κανουμε φυσιλογικα περα και οχι φτανοντας στα ορια μας..προσπαθεις να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου...το εκανα και γω και καταφερα να το "μισησω" για 2 βδομαδες μονο...που ειχα παει απο 62 στα 56..αλλα ηταν για πολυ λιγο..και μαζι με το φαι, ειχα μισησει και εμενα!..
και δεν αντεχεται αυτο...με τον πρωτο που πρεπει να τα εχουμε καλα σε αυτην την ζωη ειναι με τον εαυτο μας γιατι αν δεν τα εχουμε καλα με εμας, τιποτα δεν παει οκ!
και να σου πω κατι..μετα απο παρα πολλες διαιτες, ψυχολογικες διακυμανσεις, διακυμανσεις κιλων κ.τ.λ καταλαβα ενα πραγμα...η γευση ειναι μια απο τις αισθησεις μας..αρα βασικη για την επιβιωση μας..το φαγητο ειναι μια τεραστια απολαυση..καθε γευση και μια απολαυση..δεν ξαναστερουμαι την χαρα που μου δινει το φαγητο ΠΟΤΕ στην ζωη μου!..μπορω να χασω κιλα αλλα ηπια!...χωρις να αποβαλλω απο την ζωη μου κατι το οποιο με κανει τοσο χαρουμενη..μου αρεσει να τρωω...απλα δεν ειχα καταλαβει τα μετρα μου, τα ορια μου για αυτο εχανα και τον ελεγχο..η μαγκια ειναι αυτη..να βρεις τα ορια σου...οποτε χορταινεις σταματα αλλα οποτε πεινας φαε..βαρεθηκα να στερουμαι και δεν θα χαλαλησω την διαθεση μου και την απολαυση μου για κανεναν και για τιποτα!απλα με μετρο!..

----------


## melina_ed

Agapiti free xerome gia to endiaferon alla eilikrina den xriazete tosi anisixia..eimai mia xara kai den pistevo pote na peso stin pagida tis anorexias ...exallou troo ena santouits otan nioso to aisthima tis peinas kai den to xananiotho oli mera opotan giati na fao?
oso gia tin gimnastiki den kano kai tosi polli oso sinithos ta anorexika atoma...
eyxaristo pantos gia tes simvoules sou...
xxxx

----------


## Εβελυν

Αγαπητό μου Μελινάκι, όσο πιο πολύ μας περιγράφεις το σκεπτικό σου, τόσο πιο πολύ μας πείθεις οτι εχεις ήδη πεσει στην παγίδα της ανορεξίας........
Δεν τρώμε επειδή πρεπει να ικανοποιήσουμε την πείνα μας, αλλα για να δώσουμε στον εαυτό μας τα απαραίτητα συστατικά για να ζήσει.....αν συνεχίσεις να τρως ενα μόνο σαντουιτς την ημέρα, τοτε, αφου αρχίσουν να πεφτουν τα μαλλιά σου, μετα θα ακολουθήσεις κι εσυ.........
Αλλα ακόμα και ααααααααααααααν σταματήσεις καπου (στα 50κιλα ας πούμε) και μετα τρως οτι χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός σου για να ζήσει αξιοπρεπώς, τότε θα αρχίσεις παλι να περνεις βαρος....α! και δεν θα μπορεσεις ποτε να το ξαναχασεις, γιατι θα εχεις χαλασει και τον μεταβολισμό σου.....
Αυτα.....λυπαμαι αν ακουγομαι σκληρή, αλλα απλά περιγράφω την πραγματικότητα η οποία ειναι πολύ σκληρότερη....

----------


## ΧΑΡΑ_ed

ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ... ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ....ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΝ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ .....ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ .....ΣΑ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΚΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΣ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΜΑ .....ΑΥΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ....ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ?
ΕΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ....ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΑΜΑ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ Η ΠΟΡΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΤΟΥ .... ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ ....ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ....ΟΠΩΣ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ .
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΔΩ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΚΥΨΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑΣΑΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΨΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ... ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ.ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΙ ...ΠΟΣΟ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ (ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ....ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΣ ) ΤΟ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ ...ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ....ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΔΙΛΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΘΛΙΨΗ ....ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ .... ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ .
ΟΞΥΜΩΡΟ ΣΧΗΜΑ Ε ?
Υ.Γ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ

----------


## melina_ed

i zigaria exi kollisei kai mena me exi piasei i apelpisia ....simera exasa mono 300 gr:(

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

μακαρι να υπηρχε ενας αμυντικος μηχανισμος του σωματος που η ζυγαρια να μην ξεκολλουσε απο το λιγοτερο βιωσιμο βαρος, ΠΟΤΕ!

ευχομαι να μην ξεκολλησει Μελινα μου...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

δειτε αν θελετε κι αυτον τον διαλογο δυο κοριτσιων που τα απασχολει η ανορεξια, τη μια χωρις να το ξερει, και την αλλη ξεροντας ακριβως τι της συμβαινει...

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/vie...d.php?tid=1797

----------


## melina_ed

Den exo katalavei ti ennois 2sweet2b4go10....an milas gia mena se diaveveo oti den eimai anorexiki kai den mou aresei katholou o xaraktirismos sou

----------


## sougar_ed

(πετάγομαι σαν....)


δεν ειδα κανέναν χαρακτηρισμό, αλλά και να έβλεπα...τι έχει;
τι έχει η λέξη "ανορεξική"; 
υποδηλώνει ένα πρόβλημα, όπως η λέξη "παχύσαρκη", η λέξη "ελλειποβαρής", η λέξη "υπέρβαρη"....

το κακό δεν ειναι ο "χαρακτηρισμός", το κακό είναι να καθρεφτιζόμαστε...κάτι λέει και αυτό...

----------


## Natalia_ed

sougar, ξέρεις, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να προσδίδεις σε κάποια το χαρακτηρισμό "ανορεξική" γιατί δεν είναι ωραίο και σωστό να τονίζεις σε κάπιον το πρόβλημα του, είτε στην περίπτωση της Μελίνας που όπως ισχυρίζεται δεν υπάρχει είτε σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση. Ακομή και αν κάποιος είναι ανορεξικός, ακόμη και αν το έχει αποδεχτεί σίγουρα δεν του ακούγεται καλά...

Υ.Γ. Μελίνα, please μη χρησιμοποιείς greeklish.
Και κάτι ακόμη, πρόσεχε...

----------


## sougar_ed

αυτό που ήθελα να τονίσω, περισσότερο, είναι πως κολλάμε στις λέξεις και όχι σ ' αυτό που κρύβεται πίσω τους.

Είτε με χαρακτηρίσω ανορεξική, είτε όχι, το πρόβλημα παραμένει - εάν υπάρχει.

Ίσως κάποιοι από εμάς να δείχνουν υπερβολικό ζήλο. Το κάνουν όμως επεδή προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν - ο καθένας με το τρόπο του.

Αν κάποιος δεν αναγνωρίζει πρόβλημα, δε βλέπω το λόγο να μοιραστεί αυτό που θέλει με ένα σωρό άγνωστο κόσμο.

π.χ - εντελώς ηλίθιο παράδειγμα, αλλά οκ: αν εγώ θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου όμορφο, μόνο το "ψώνιο" μου θα με οδηγήσει στο να μοιραστώ τη θεώρηση μου με εσένα τη Natalia που δεν ξέρω.

αν όμως εγώ με θεωρώ άσχημη, αυτό που θα με οδηγήσει στο μοίρασμα είναι η ανάγκη μου για βοήθεια.

εδιτ: αυτό που οδήγησε στο forum τη melina, είναι κάποιοι προβληματισμοί της που έχουν σχέση με τη διατροφή της το τελευταίο διάστημα. Μετά τη πρώτη αναφορά της, έδωσε 2-3 στοιχεία παραπάνω για αυτό που της συμβαίνει. Κάποιοι αναγνώρισαν κοινά με την ανορεξία και τα ανάφεραν.

Αν η melina δεν αναγνωρίζει κανένα και δεν της χτύπησε καμπανάκι, να 'ναι καλά το κορίτσι. 

Το ότι μένει εδώ και το συζητάει (και μπράβο της) σημαίνει ότι κάτι την απασχολεί - ό,τι και αν ειναι αυτό, όπως και να λέγεται-

Επίσης η επιλογή της και μόνο να μπεί και να εκθέσει τον προβληματισμό της στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα με τίτλο "Είμαι ανορεξική και καλύτερα από ποτε", με οδηγούν να συμπεράνω πως και η ίδια βαθιά μέσα της εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο να της συμβαίνει.

Τα γραπτά είναι αυτά που μιλάνε.

υ.γ όπως θα παρατηρήσατε προσπάθησα να αποφύγω τυχόν χαρακτηρισμούς.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by melina_
> Den exo katalavei ti ennois 2sweet2b4go10....an milas gia mena se diaveveo oti den eimai anorexiki kai den mou aresei katholou o xaraktirismos sou


ξαναδιαβασε αν δεν σου κανει κοπο τον τιτλο του thread...
το ξεκινησε μια κοπελα που μας μιλαει για την ανορεξια της, και ολη η συζητηση μας εδω ηταν γυρω απο την ανορεξια...

ξαναδιαβασε αν δεν σου κανει κοπο και το ποστ μου....
δεν χαρακτηριζει κανεναν και βεβαια ουτε εσενα...η κοπελα που μιλαει στο λινκ που σας εδωσα μονη της μιλαει για την ανορεξια με μια αλλη κοπελα που εχει το ιδιο προβλημα..

τωρα, αν σε απασχολει αν εχεις η οχι εσυ η ιδια ανορεξια, μπορεις να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον που ασχολειται με διατροφικες διαταραχες για να σε διαφωτισει...(αν με ρωτουσες εμενα, θα ελεγα οτι μαλλον εχεις, αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι ειδικη και δεν εχει βαρυνουσα σημασια η δικη μου...διαγνωση) αλλα μιας και το ανεφερες με βεβαιοτητα, σε ρωτω απο περιεργεια και μονο: 
αληθεια, πως το ξερεις οτι δεν εισαι ανορεξικη? τι το διαφορετικο απο εσενα νομιζεις οτι εχει μια κοπελα που πασχει απο ανορεξια?

για να σε βοηθησω, εγω αυτο που ειπα για εσενα ειναι οτι θα ευχομουν να μην μπορεσεις να αδυνατισεις αλλο γιατι κατα τη γνωμη μου εισαι πολυ λιγα κιλα ηδη...αυτο ομως ειναι μονο η γνωμη μου....δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει και να συμφωνησεις..

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> sougar, ξέρεις, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο να προσδίδεις σε κάποια το χαρακτηρισμό "ανορεξική" γιατί δεν είναι ωραίο και σωστό να τονίζεις σε κάπιον το πρόβλημα του, είτε στην περίπτωση της Μελίνας που όπως ισχυρίζεται δεν υπάρχει είτε σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση. Ακομή και αν κάποιος είναι ανορεξικός, ακόμη και αν το έχει αποδεχτεί σίγουρα δεν του ακούγεται καλά...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μελίνα, please μη χρησιμοποιείς greeklish.
> Και κάτι ακόμη, πρόσεχε...


Ναταλια
αν εκανες τον κοπο να διαβασεις το λινκ που σας εδωσα, η κοπελα που μιλαει, ξεκαθαριζει η ιδια οτι πασχει απο ανορεξια... Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΣ8ΕΝΕΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ...ουτε μεταδοτικη ειναι ουτε ντροπη να την εχει κανεις...ειναι ντροπη να ειναι κανεις διαβητικος? γιατι να ειναι ντροπη να ειναι ανορεκτικος?

ουτε κανεναν χαρακτηρισμο της εδωσα, ουτε μιλουσε για το υπερπεραν κι εγω εβγαλα το συμπερασμα...

ακομα να σε παραπεμψω στον δικο σου τιτλο...
ειναι: "ειμαι ανορεξικη και καλυτερα απο ποτε" η εχω καποιο προβλημα ορασης?
εγω σε χαρακτηριζω λοιπον, η εσυ?

να συμπερανω λοιπον οτι μιλαμε για το ιδιο προβλημα, αυτο της ανορεξιας, η εχω και προβλημα αντιληψης?

----------


## Natalia_ed

2sweet2b4go10,
όπως είδες το μνμ μου δεν απευθυνόταν σε εσένα. Η διαφορά μεταξύ της ανορεξίας και των άλλων ασθενειών είναι ότι η ανορεξία είναι αποτελέσμα προσωπικών επιλογών, εσύ ο ίδιος την προκαλείς στον εαυτό σου ή μήπως και με το διαβήτη συμβαίνει το ίδιο????? 
Πολύ σωστά διάβασες τον τίτλο μου εγώ είμαι ανορεξική και το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει, δε μπορεις να φανταστείς όμως πως ακούγεται στα αυτιά μου και στα αυτιά κάθε ανορεξικής αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός από στομάτα άλλων.
Ποτέ δεν υπονόησα ότι έχεις πρόβλημα αντίληψης και σου επαναλαμβάνω πως το μνμ μου δεν απευθυνόταν σε εσένα.

----------


## maria_17

Natalia, αλήθεια πόσο καιρό έχει να βάλεις φαγητό στο στόμα σου; Το γνωρίζεις ότι 20 μέρες χωρίς φαγητό πεθαίνεις οριστικά;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> 2sweet2b4go10,
> όπως είδες το μνμ μου δεν απευθυνόταν σε εσένα. Η διαφορά μεταξύ της ανορεξίας και των άλλων ασθενειών είναι ότι η ανορεξία είναι αποτελέσμα προσωπικών επιλογών, εσύ ο ίδιος την προκαλείς στον εαυτό σου ή μήπως και με το διαβήτη συμβαίνει το ίδιο????? 
> Πολύ σωστά διάβασες τον τίτλο μου εγώ είμαι ανορεξική και το έχω συνειδητοποιήσει, δε μπορεις να φανταστείς όμως πως ακούγεται στα αυτιά μου και στα αυτιά κάθε ανορεξικής αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός από στομάτα άλλων.
> Ποτέ δεν υπονόησα ότι έχεις πρόβλημα αντίληψης και σου επαναλαμβάνω πως το μνμ μου δεν απευθυνόταν σε εσένα.


αν σαν προσωπικη επιλογη θεωρεις την ακατανικητη επιθυμια καποιου να αδυνατιζει μεχρι αφανισμου του, αν σαν προσωπικη επιλογη θεωρεις το οτι βλεπει στο καθρεφτη ενα χοντρο σωμα οταν κοιταζει ενα λιποσαρκο σωμα, τοτε μπορω να πω οτι τετοιες "προσωπικες επιλογες" θεωρω κι εγω την βουλιμια και την παχυσαρκια, οπου κανεις δεν θελει να ζει οπως ζει, αλλα εχει την περιεργη "προσωπικη επιλογη" να συνεχιζει να το κανει, η αν θελεις και τετοια προσωπικη επιλογη θεωρω την λαθος διατροφη καποιου που τον οδηγει στον ζαχαρωδη διαβητη παρολο που το ξερει.....αρα υπο αυτη την εννοια, ολες τις παραπανω ασθενειες τις προκαλει κανεις μονος του στον εαυτο του...
θες να το λεμε "προσωπικη επιλογη" αυτο? οκ...

και ναι, θεωρω το ιδιο ακριβως αν σου πω οτι πασχεις απο ανορεξια οσο κι αν μου πεις εσυ οτι πασχω απο παχυσαρκια η αν πουμε οτι καποιος αλλος πασχει απο βουλιμια...ειναι ολες ασθενειες της ψυχης....εχεις καποια αλλη αποψη γι αυτες?

οσο για το αν μιλουσες για το μηνυμα μου, επειδη ακολουθησε το μηνυμα της σουγκαρ που απαντουσε στην μελινα, η οποια μελινα θεωρησε οτι την χαρακτηριζω μιλωντας για τον διαλογο δυο ανορεξικων γυναικων, υπεθεσα οτι μιλουσαμε οοοοολοι εμεις για το ιδιο θεμα :) :) :) :)
ειχα λαθος?

τωρα, το αν επιλεγουμε να μιλαμε για τα πραματα με το ονομα τους, τουλαχιστον μεταξυ μας, που εχουμε βγαλει οι περισσοτεροι απο μας του κοσμου τα εσωψυχα μας εδω μεσα, σε ομοιοπαθεις, και μαλιστα ανωνυμα, η αν ακομα και τοτε θες να κρυβουμε την αληθεια απ τον ιδιο μας τον εαυτο για να μην τρομαξουμε και να αποφευγουμε τους "χαρακτηρισμους" , ειμαι σε θεση να δεχτω οτι αυτο ΕΙΝΑΙ μια προσωπικη επιλογη...

----------


## smoke08

Συμφωνώ με την 2sweet. Επειδή έχω περάσει από όλα τα στάδια των διατροφικών διαταραχών, δε θα το χαρακτήριζα προσωπική επιλογή, αλλά μάλλον σαν αδιέξοδο... Τώρα μπορεί να σου φαίνεται ότι το ελέγχεις και ότι το κάνεις επειδή εσύ το θέλεις, αλλά όταν αρχίζεις να παρουσιάζεις βουλιμικά επεισόδια ή όταν εισαχθείς στο νοσοκομείο (άλλη επιλογή δεν υπάρχει, είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι θα σου συμβεί ένα από τα δύο) τότε θα συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι δεν το έκανες από προσωπική επιλογή αλλά σαν έναν τρόπο να αφήσεις στην άκρη κάποια άλλα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ προβλήματα και να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το σώμα σου.

----------


## maria_17

Ναταλίααααααααα δώσε σημεία ζωής βρε παιδί μου. Τι κάνεις;;

----------


## Natalia_ed

maria_17.
Εδώ είμαι και πάλι. Είμαι άθλια ψυχολογικά αλλά σωματικά πάνω κάτω τα ίδια......................
Εσύ τι κάνεις???

----------


## maria_17

Και εγώ τα ίδια..Προσπαθώ να χάσω ακόμα 5 κιλα...Πόσο καιρό έχει να φας και πόσα κιλά είσαι τώρα;

----------


## Natalia_ed

maria_17,
αν επιτρέπεται πόσα κιλά έχεις χάσει μέχρι τώρα και πόσα κιλά θέλεις να φτάσεις? Είμαι 35 κιλά -όπως βλέπεις έχασα άλλα δύο- αλλά πίστεψε με τώρα πια δεν αισθάνομαι και πολύ περήφανη. Τρώω κάθε μέρα, μη φανταστείς κανονικό γεύμα αλλά τουλάχιστον κάτι βάζω στο στόμα μου. Νίωθα άθλια. Νιώθω ότι πρήζομαι όλο και περισσότερο. Αισθανομαι ότι θα εξφενδονιστώ και θα εκραγώ με την κάθε μπουκίτσα. Δε ξέρω αν το έχεις βιώσει ακόμα αλλά εκτός των άλλων υπήρχαν κάποιες στιγμές που το ήξερα ότι καταρρέω. Δε θέλω να πάρω κιλά, γιατί πολύ απλά αν πάρω κιλά θα είμαι ακόμη πιομ δυστυχισμένη αλλά δεν έχω σκοπό να πεθάνω -αν και υπάρχουν στιγμές που το εύχοκμαι- πριν καταφέρω κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή μου. Πίστεψε με θέλω να χάσω βάρος αλλά καταρρέω και το νιώθω. 
Δε μπορώ να πω σε εσένα ήσε κάποια άλλη κοπέλα να μη χάσει βάρος. Απλά σου λέω να προσέχεις... Πρόσεχε...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

natalia 
ευχομαι και ελπιζω, αν καποια στιγμη αποφασισεις οτι θελεις να γινεις υγειης για να ζησεις και να καταφερεις ολα αυτα που ονειρευεσαι, να μη διστασεις να ζητησεις βοηθεια...
κι ευχομαι αυτο να γινει συντομα..

----------


## free

ναταλακι ειμαι εδω...ειμαστε εδω!...
η ζωη ειναι μικρη και την χανεις..35 κιλα κοριτσακι μου???
δεν αξιζει..η μονη εκφραση που μπορω να πω ειναι αυτη: ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ!..

----------


## maria_17

Εγώ είμαι 1.65 και 60 κιλά. Κάνω δίαιτα (προσπάθω να κάνω) για να χάσω ακόμα 5. Θέλω να φτάσω στο ιδανικό μου βάρος -10 πόντους κάτω απ' το ύψος-. Ναταλία μου 35 κιλά είναι πολύ λίγα. Κάνεις μεγάλο κακό στον εαυτό σου. Σε παρακαλώ προσπάθησε να τρως κάτι και δεν το νομίζω να βάλεις κιλά αφού τα έχασες. Αν και στα 45 να φτάσεις δηλαδή δεν θα ήταν κακό..Ακόμα και το πρότυπό σου η Kate Moss,άν και ανορεξική ήξερε σε ποιό σημειό θα σταματούσε. Σκέψου το καλά Ναταλία..Αν δεν το κάνεις για σένα καν' το για τους άνθρωπους γύρω σου που σε νοιάζοντε και σ' αγαπάνε.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Αυτό το όριο : 10 πόντους κάτω από το ύψος είναι μεγάλο ψέμα.Δεν ισχύει για όλους τους ανθρώπους και δεν είναι μέτρο για να μπορείς να υπολογίσεις το ιδανικό βάρος.Με το Δείκτη Μάζας Σώματος μπορείς να έχεις μια πιο σωστή τιμή.

----------


## melina_ed

Γεια σας παιδιά ...παει καιρός να γραψω επειδή ήμουν διακοπές ...εδω τι γίνετε ? καμιά ιδέα για απώλεια βάρους ?

----------


## Natalia_ed

melina, 
πως πέρασες στις διακοπές σου? Καλά ελπίζω... Τίποτα καινούργιο εδώ, ξέρεις...τα ίδια. Καμία καινούργια ιδέα για απώλεια βάρους...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Μελινα
καλως ηρθες :) ολοι εδω οπως βλέπεις..τα ιδια κια τα ιδια..... λιγο ετσι και λιγο αλλιως...εσυ πως πας?

Ναταλια
πως τα περνας? ελπιζω και υποθετω οτι η απουσια ηταν για διασκεδαση :)

----------


## melina_ed

Οι διακοπες τέλιες παιδιά οπως πάντα, μόνο που με βασάνισαν κάποιες ζαλάδες κάπιες μέρες και μερικοί καβγάδες με το αγόρι μου αλλά ευτυχώς όλα καλά ....
Εσείς πως τα περάσατε? 
Ναταλάκι εσύ συνεχίζεις ακόμα την δίαιτα..αλήθεια μπορείς να μοθ περιγράψεις τι κανεις μια καθημερινή σου μέρα όσον αφορά τη διατροφη? Σε λίγο καιρό το αγόρι φέυγει για σπουδές έτσι δεν θα έχω έλεγχο συνέχεια αν τρωω ή όχι...
Περιμένω νέα...
φιλάκια σε όλους

----------


## Myrto_ed

Nαταλια εισαι καλα?πηγαινε να δεις καποιον καλη μου,εναν ψυχιατρο ή ψυχολογο,πηγαινε να παρεις βοηθεια,σε παρακαλω

----------


## Natalia_ed

γεια σε όλους,,,
τι κάνετε? πώς πάει? Όλα καλά??? Ελπίζω καλύτερα από εμένα...

2sweet2b4go10, 
η απουσία ήταν όντως για διασκέδαση αν μπορείς να το αποκαλέσεις έτσι... ξέρεις, συνεχής πόνος, μακριά από το φαγητό όπως πάντα, έτοιμη να λιποθυμήσω κάθε στιγμή...
διασκέδαση το λέω... μακριά από το σπίτι....

μελίνα,
δε συνεχίζω τη δίαιτα και μάλιστα είναι κάτι που θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας... αποφάσισα ότι ναι μεν θέλω να είμαι πολύ αδύνατη αλλά θέλω να ξεφύγω από αυτήν την κατάσταση γιατί δε μπορώ να περιμένω τη μέρα που θα πεθάνω. Προσπαθώ να ξεπεράσω το γεγονός ότι η ανορεξία είναι ο τρόπος ζωής μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι πολύ εύκολο στα λόγια αλλά θα δούμε τι θα γίνει. Έχω να κάνω σπουδαία πράγματα στη ζωή μου , να χαρώ πολλές στιγμές χωρίς το συνεχή φόβο του φαγητού. Δε λέω ότι θα αρχίσω να τρώω κανονικά. Έχω σκοπό να τρώω όπως "έτρωγα" αρχικά τουλάχιστον χωρίς όμως εμετούς και καταχρήσεις καθαρτικών. Τώρα πονάω κάθε ώρα και στιγμή... θα δούμε τι θα γίνει... το γεγονός ότι θα φτάσω στα 40 κιλά με φοβίζει και αφήνει έντρομη κάθε στιγμή αλλά και πάλι αδύνατη δε θα είμαι, έτσι? Μόνο που τότε κατά τα λεγόμενα των φίλων θα έχω ένα πολύ πιο ωραίο σώμα. Αυτό δεν το πιστεύω αλλά θεωρώ ότι ξίζει μια προσπάθεια γιατί το υποσχέθηκα σε κάποιον και αν νοιώθω πάλι πως παίρνωντας κιλά καλύτερα να μην υπήρχα, επιστρέφω στη σημερινή κατάσταση. 

μελίνα, ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ.

Myrto, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάω σε ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο, παπ'όλα αυτά ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον....

Να περνάτε καλά.................

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> γεια σε όλους,,,
> τι κάνετε? πώς πάει? Όλα καλά??? Ελπίζω καλύτερα από εμένα...
> 
> 2sweet2b4go10, 
> η απουσία ήταν όντως για διασκέδαση αν μπορείς να το αποκαλέσεις έτσι... ξέρεις, συνεχής πόνος, μακριά από το φαγητό όπως πάντα, έτοιμη να λιποθυμήσω κάθε στιγμή...
> διασκέδαση το λέω... μακριά από το σπίτι....
> 
> μελίνα,
> ...


τι ωραιο νεο!!!!!
μακαρι αγαπημενη μας Ναταλια να πηρες την αποφαση να κρατηθεις στην ζωη!
μακαρι!!!

αληθεια γιατι τοση αποστροφη για ψυχιατρους-ψυχολογους?
η αληθεια ειναι οτι εγω αν και δεν τους αντιπαθω, το αντιθετο μαλλον, δεν ειχα ποτε μια σχετικη εμπειρια...εγινε κατι που σε απετρεψε να ζητησεις την βοηθεια τους?

ασχετα με τους ψυχ παντως, επειδη εγω δεν ξερω αν αυτη τη στιγμη το βαρος σου και η γενικοτερη κατασταση του οργανισμου σου ειναι βιωσιμη (ισως το ξερεις εσυ η το εχεις ψαξει ηδη) θα ηθελα να κανεις μια προσπαθεια, η εστω να το σκεφτεις σοβαρα, να απευθυνθεις σε γιατρο παθολογο η σε ιδρυμα(νοσοκομειο) ωστε να σε βοηθησουν να αναλαβεις λιγακι, ισως κατι χρειαζεται, βιταμινες, ορος, ισως και οχι, δεν ξερω καθολου....αλα ολα αυτα με τους συνεχεις πονους και την αδυναμια σιγουρα δεν ειν αι ευοιωνα στο να το παλεψεις μονη σου...κανε μια προσπαθεια στην αρχη να δεχγτεις μια βοηθεια να σε καθοδηγησουν να σιγουρευτουμε οτι εχεις διαφυγει τον κινδυνο και μετα το συνεχιζεις μονη σου!
τι λες?

----------


## Natalia_ed

2sweet2b4go10, 
δεν πρόκειται με καμία δύναμη να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολόγους, ψυχιάτρους.
Δεν έχω παραδεχτεί σε κανέναν (εκτός από εσάς) μέχρι τώρα ότι είμαι ανορεξική και πόσο μάλλον να πω κάτι τέτοιο στους γονείς μου...
Αν πάω να μπω σε νοσοκομείο πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δε θα πάρω μόνο 5 κιλά αλλά 15 γιατί δεν πρόκειται να με αφήσουν να φύγω νωρίτερα. Στον παθολόγο μου δεν έχω ποτέ παραδεχτεί ως τώρα τα "συμπτώματα" την ανορεξίας μου και ούτε πρόκειται να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## free

ναταλακι μου χαιρομαι πολυ για σενα..μην πας σε κανενα ιδρυμα και σε κανεναν ψυχολογο αν δεν θες..εσυ εισαι ο γιατρος του εαυτου σου...απο την στιγμη που βλεπεις τα πραγματα λιγο πιο ξεκαθαρα, παλεψε για σενα, για την ζωη σου και οχι για τον θανατο σου..
ολα ειναι στο χερι σου..ναι στα 40 θα σαι αδυνατη..και στα 45 το ιδιο..και στα 50 το ιδιο..και οχι απλα αδυνατη..πολυ αδυνατη..
και σου μιλαω εγω που εχω μεγαααααααααααλο κολλημα με τα κιλα μου..πολυ μεγαλο..και ολα τα κρινω απο την εμφανιση δυστυχως ακομα και τωρα που λεω οτι ειμαι καλα..
προσπαθησε το..να το υποσχεθεις σε σενα γιατι αξιζεις και ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ!

----------


## Natalia_ed

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την υποστήριξη free............

----------


## smoke08

Ναταλία χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα. Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο να πάρεις μία τέτοια απόφαση και ότι θέλει πολλή δύναμη να την πετύχεις. Απλά, να έχεις πάντα στο μυαλό σου ότι μερικές φορές η εικόνα που βλέπουμε στον καθρέφτη είναι παραπλανητική... Επομένως μη φοβάσαι ότι θα παχύνεις. Στο εγγυώμαι εγώ ότι θα γίνεις ακόμα πιο όμορφη!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> 2sweet2b4go10, 
> δεν πρόκειται με καμία δύναμη να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολόγους, ψυχιάτρους.
> *Δεν έχω παραδεχτεί σε κανέναν (εκτός από εσάς) μέχρι τώρα ότι είμαι ανορεξική και πόσο μάλλον να πω κάτι τέτοιο στους γονείς μου...*Αν πάω να μπω σε νοσοκομείο πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δε θα πάρω μόνο 5 κιλά αλλά 15 γιατί δεν πρόκειται να με αφήσουν να φύγω νωρίτερα. Στον παθολόγο μου δεν έχω ποτέ παραδεχτεί ως τώρα τα "συμπτώματα" την ανορεξίας μου και ούτε πρόκειται να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο...


σου εχω λυσεις για ολα!!!!!!
αρκει να εχεις την διαθεση να προχωρησεις...

1) ΓΟΝΕΙΣ:
1α) εγω δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι 2 γονεις βλεπουν μια κοπελα 35 κιλα και δνε εχουν καταλαβει τι συμβαινει...
πρεπει να ειναι στα ορια της νοητικης καθυστερησης...
μηπως το εχουν καταλαβει και προσπαθουν κι αυτοι οι καημενοι να βρουν εμμεσους τροπους να σε επηρρεασουν στο να ηρεμησεις και να φας και δεν θελουν να ξεστομισουν τρομαχτικες ταμπελες περι "ανορεξιας"????μηπως λεω....

1β) ΕΣΤΩ ομως οτι πραγματικα δεν το εχουν καταλαβει....η οτι δεν θελουν να το παραδεχτουν....
ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ να μιλησεις για καμια ανορεξια και για καμια ταμπελα γενικοτερα... το οτι εισαι πετσι και κοκκαλο το βλεπουν! και ασχετοι να ειναι, στραβοι δεν ειναι! 
Αυτο που θα τους πεις λοιπον εαν δεν θελεις να πεις ολη την αληθεια,ειναι οτι φαινεται οτι χωρις να το καταλαβεις, το παρακανες με τα λαιτ και νομιζεις οτι παραδυνατισες.Οτι νοιωθεις αδυναμια και μηπως να ζητουσατε την γνωμη του γιατρου, μηπως παιζει καμια αβιταμινωση η κατι σχετικο...

εαν ομως καταφερεις να μιλησεις για την πραγματικη διασταση του θεματος εστω και σε ενα κοντινο σου προσωπο, στον ενα γονεα ας πουμε, αυτον που νοιωθεις πιο κοντα σου, ΔΕΝ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΛΥΤΡΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΟΥΦΙΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΝΟΙΩΣΕΙΣ!! θα πετας κοριτσακι μου! θυμησου το, ο γονιος σου θα ειναι ευτυχης να σε βοηθησει σε κατι τοσο σοβαρο, μην θεωρησεις οτι θα σε κρινει, θα τον απαγοητευσεις, θα θα θα.... κι ολα υατα ειπαμε: Αν δεν το ξερουν ηδη...

2)Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ
2α)εαν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να πας μονη σου,προτεινω να πας , να του ζητησεις να τηρησει το ιατρικο απορρητο και να του πεις οση περισσοτερη αληθεια μπορεις για να σε βοηθησει καλυτερα....

2β)εαν πρεπει να πας οπωσδηποτε με τους γονεις σου η γενικως εις γνωσιν τους, και τελικως δεν ξερουν οι γονεις τι ακριβως σου συμβαινει, και δεν θελεις να πεις και στον γιατρο με ολες τις λεπτομερειες την κατασταση σου και τις ενεργειες σου, μπορεις να π[αραλειψεις τις λεπτομερειες για το πως εφτασες ως εδω....τους εμετους τα καθαρκτικα κλπ...μπορεις να πεις γενικολογα οτι δεν πολυτρως εδω και καιρο γιατι δεν εχεις και πολλη ορεξη και να πεις οσα περισσοτερα απ τα συμπτωματα σου μπορεις για να μπορεσει να σε βοηθησει,...αλλωστε ειναι ολα συμπτωματα της αδυναμιας σου, και αυτη φαινεται, θα ξερει τι πρεπει να κανει ο γιατρος....

σε καθε περιπτωση επιμενω στο να ζητησεις βοηθεια για την αρχη,χωρις να χρειαζεται να πεις εσυ πολλα

και μην εκπλαγεις αν τελικα συνειδητοποιησεις οτι ολοι ηξεραν περισσοτερα κι απο σενα για το προβλημα σου.....

φιλια Ναταλια μου, καλη δυναμη, μη διστασεις να μιλησεις σε μας η σε οποιονδηποτε αλλο για βοηθεια και συμπαρασταση

ΑΝ ΕΠΙΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΘΕΙΣ, ΖΗΤΑ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.

----------


## need2loose

Ναταλία δεν ξέρω που μένεις αλλά αν θέλεις μπορεί να έρθει και κάποιος από εμάς μαζί σου στον γιατρό , εγώ είμαι πρόθυμη ,αν δεν θες να μιλήσεις στους γονείς σου (που είναι το καλύτερο κατά την γνώμη μου).Πιστεύω ότι και άλλοι από εδώ μέσα είναι πρόθυμοι να σε συνοδέψουν στον γιατρό, σκέψου το. :)

----------


## marprekam

Mou aresei pou anafereis natalia oti den exeis pei se kanenan oti eisai anorektikh- Dld 8es na mas peis oti den fainetai k oti fainesai fusiologikh? H Kate Moss pou anafereis oti einai to protupo sou exei upsos 1.70 k einai 47 kila, egw exw upsos 1,67, eimai 50 kila k se auta diathroume me ugieinh diatrofh.. Kapote eixa ftasei 45 kila epeidh eixe kleisei to stomaxi mou gia ena mhna k akomh 8umamai pou mia kopela me eide sto dromo k me koita3e me ena luphmeno ufos, epishs 8umamai oti ekeinh thn periodo flertara me ena agori k gurize k mou leei ' den mporw na kanw kati mazi sou gt anatrixiazw na akoumpaw ta osta tou an8rwpou' ! k esu mou les oti eisai 35 kila k eisai 8elktikh? Eimai 17 xronwn K molis teleiwsa to sxoleio. Sto sxoleio eixame mia kopela pou eixe to upsos sou k htane 37 kila. To Mono Pou 8umamai apo auth th kopela einai na lipo8umaei sunexeia k ta agoria na lene koita enan skeleto k na gelane. Aporw pws 8ewreis oti eisai san montelo k areseis k sta agoria? den 8es na pas se giatro alla dustuxws anagkastika 8a pas se ligo kairo gia na se swsei apo to 8anato.. Pragmatika lupamai pou uparxoun koritsia sthn hlikia mou me tetoies apopseis k zoun se pseudais8hseis anti na frontisoun gia to kalutero dunato mellon tous!

----------


## Natalia_ed

marprekam,
ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του και την δική του αίσθηση του ωραίου. Οι δικές μας προφανώς διαφέρουν, δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί τέτοια επίθεση. ʼλλωστε όπως ήδη έχω αναφέρει πάντα ήμουν ελλειποβαρής, πάντα ήμουν αδύνατη, δεν ήταν λοιπόν κάτι καινούργιο, απλώς δεν ήμουν ανορεξική. Δεν ξέρω αν όλοι με κοιτάνε με οίκτο -σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου- πάντως δεν είναι λίγες οι κοπέλες που μου έχουν πει "Και τι δε θα έδινα να έχω το σώμα σου". Δεν ξέρω τι σου είπε εσένα, κάποτε, κάποιο αγόρι και σου χτύπησε. Εγώ έχω αγόρι, λέει βέβαια διάφορα αλλά και πάλι είναι μαζί μου. Σχετικά με τα αγόρια ναι με κυνηγάνε και πιστεψέ με δεν είναι λίγα. Εγώ δεν έχω λυποθυμήσει ποτέ δημόσια αν και κάποτε ήμουν έτοιμη μπορώ να πω. Παρ'όλα αυτά νομίζω πως για κανένα λόγο δε θα έπρεπε να απευθύνεσαι σε εμένα και σε κανέναν άλλον με τέτοιο τρόπο.

----------


## sia_ed

ΟΧΙ ΚΑΒΓΑΔΑΚΙΑ

----------


## maria_17

Τελικά δεν μας είπες.. Οι γονείς σου πώς και δεν κατάλαβαν ότι είσαι ανορεξική; Γιατί κάποτε και εγώ προσπάθησα να γίνω και λίγο έμεινε να με σκωτώσουν! Τρελάθηκαν που τους έλεγα πρωί-μεσημέρι-νύχτα ότι δεν πεινούσα!

----------


## Natalia_ed

maria_17,
οι γονείς μου λείπουν πάρα πολλές ώρες από το σπίτι οπότε αρχικά δεν έλεγα κάτι απλώς δεν έτρωγα και δεν το έβλεπαν. Όταν ερχόντουσαν στο σπίτι με ρωτούσαν αν είχα φάει και εγώ απαντούσα θετικά. Αργότερα αν τους έβλεπα λίγο πριν την ώρα του φαγητού και με ρωτούσαν τι ήθελα να φάω τους έλεγα πως είχα φάει ήδη, πως ήμουν με φίλους και ήθελαν να πάμε να φάμε και πήγαινα κι έτρωγα κι εγώ και τότε δε μπορούσαν να ξέρουν τι όντως συνέβαινε... Οπότε πολύ απλά δεν τους φαινόταν περίεργο πως δεν πεινούσα γιατί κατά τα λεγόμενα μου είχα φάει.......................................... ...............

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

το ποτε εφαγες και τι, μπορει σιγουρα να καλυφθει με τους τροπους που λες.
αυτο που δεν κρυβεται με τιποτε ειναι τα 35 κιλα.
δεν μπορει να μην το εβλεπαν αυτο και δεν μπορει να μην ανησυχουν...

----------


## maria_17

Συμφωνώ,αλλά το σώμα σου δεν το είδαν; Δεν πρόσεξαν πόσα κιλά έχασες; ...Που φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να'γινες πιο λεπτή κι απο την στέκα του μπιλιάρδου..

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

σε λιγο στο ΣΚΑΙ (οχι alpha) η ιστορια μιας κοπελας που επασχε απο ανορεξια

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

για την ακριβεια, αφορα διατροφικες διαταραχες στο Χολυγουντ

----------


## Natalia_ed

2sweet2b4go10,
δεν το είδα...
μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις τι έλεγε ή αν θα το ξαναδείξει???

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Ναταλια
δεν ειπε κατι για το αν θα το ξαναδειξει, δεν ηταν εκπομπη ειδικα γι αυτο, ηταν μερος μιας εκπομπης αμερικανικης σαν μαγκαζινο με νεα απο σταρς κλπ, καποια στιγμη εδειξε κι αυτο...
μιλουσε γενικως για οσες περιπτωσεις ανορεκτικων διασημων εγιναν γνωστες, για την νικολ ριτσι, και καποιες αλλες που σιγουρα τις ξερεις φατσικα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι τα ονοματα τους, που μιλησαν ανοιχτα για την ασθενεια τους ...
εδειξε φωτο της ...σουζαν(?) δεν ειμαι σιγουρη για το μικρο, Καρπεντερ (μελος του συγκροτηματος των καρπεντερς)που τελικα δυστυχως πεθανε στα 38 κιλα, αλλα και μια ανωνυμη κοπελα που ειχε αρρωστησει απο ανορεξια, εφτασε τα 26 κιλα, εδειξε και βιντεο της στην φαση αυτη αλλα ευτυχως, καταφερε να επανερθει, με βοηθεια αναγκαστικης σιτισης αρχικα (ορο νομιζω) και την εδειξε τωρα μια χαρα, υγειη...
δυστυχως το εθιξε μαλλον επιφανειακα το θεμα, δεν εμβαθυνε στην ψυχολογια των ατομων στην ουσια της αντιμετωπισης και ολα αυτα...ηταν μαλλον μια εκπομπη για ευαισθητοπιηση στο να γνωστοποιηθει η υπαρξη του προβληματος, με τα παραδειγματα των διασημων, παρα κατι αναλυτικοτερο...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Βρήκα αυτά τα βίντεο, σχετικά, με τη Νικόλ:


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=98oPd25EX0M
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ax9dPC...elated&search=
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-FIxvm...elated&search=

και για την Karen Carpenter:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sTVv1iBlhRA
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-dFT0TvZQ1o


Αποκαλυπτικά!

----------


## Natalia_ed

2sweet2b4go10, 
ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την ενημέρωση!
Κανείς δε θίγει το θέμα περισσότερο από επιφανειακά στα media γιατί θα είναι σαν να επιτίθενται σε ένα μεγάλο μέρος των ανθρώπων του star system. Όλοι ξέρουν πως το πρόβλημα υπάρχει απλώς τείνουν να το παραβλέπουν... Τι θα μπορούσε άλλωστε να ειπωθεί για την ψυχολογία του ατόμου όταν το ίδιο ντρέπεται να φάει μπροστά στον ίδιο του τον εαυτό... Για τη Nicol Richie ήξερα ότι γινόταν λόγος ότι πάσχει από αυτή την ασθένεια αλλά ποτέ δεν το παραδέχτηκε η ίδια δημοσίως. Να σου πω κάτι, μόλις την πρωτοείδα έτσι αδύνατη, σκέφτηκα τι ωραία που είναι. Μ'αρέσει να τις βλέπω έτσι αδύνατες αν και λίγο πολύ όλοι εδώ ξέρουμε τι στην πραγματικότητα τους συμβαίνει. Δεν ντρέπομαι να πω ότι Ναι θέλω να είμαι αδύνατη σαν την Nicol Richie, τη Teri Hatcher, τη Lindsay Lohan(αν και αυτή έχει "παχύνει" τωρα), τη Hilary Duff, τη Mary- Kate Olsen, την Κeira Knightley, την Kate Moss φυσικά και πολλές άλλες με τις συγκεκριμένες αναλογίες. Πάντα ήθελα να είμαι έτσι, απλώς τώρα είμαι και κάπως έτσι.

----------


## Natalia_ed

Kleanthi,
τα βίντεο με τη Νικόλ τα είχα ήδη δει. Βλέπεις είμαι fan του youtube... Η Νικόλ άλλωστε δεν είναι και πάρα πάρα πάρα πολύ αδύνατη......

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ναταλια μου
ολες αυτες που θαυμαζεις και θελεις να γινεις λεπτη σαν αυτες, εχουν περισσοτερα κιλα απο εσενα, αλλα για καποιον λογο, δυστυχως δεν μπορεις να το συνειδητοποιησεις...
η κειτ μος ειναι τουλαχιστον 10 κιλα παραπανω απο σενα, αλλα και οι αλλες...
η καρυ καρπεντερ που δυστυχως απεβιωσε, ηταν 38 κιλα...3 κιλα παραπανω απο εσενα...
πως πας με την προσπαθεια σου να αλλαξεις την διατροφη σου? ειχες καμια προοδο?

----------


## Natalia_ed

2sweet2b4go10,
τρώω ελάχιστα για να μη φουσκώνω γιατί είμαι σίγουρη πως αν με δω να φουσκώνω θα αρχίσω πάλι τους εμέτους κ τα καθαρτικά. Ουσιαστικά και με τη μια μπουκιά που θα φάω αισθάνομαι ότι πρήζομαι ολόκληρη, ότι είμαι ένα βήμα από το να εκραγώ, αισθάνομαι πάρα πολύ βαρύ το στομάχι μου... Ωστόσο δεν έχω κάνει χρήση καθαρτικών για 6 μέρες και πίστεψέ με πως τα χρησιμοποιούσα σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση και προσπαθώ να ελατώσω και τους εμέτους αν και όχι με πολύ μεγάλη επιτυχία δυστυχώς.

----------


## Zwh_ed

natalia μου το ότι δεν έχεις κάνει χρήση καθαρτικών είναι πολύ καλό..και ότι προσπαθείς να μειώσεις τους εμετούς..one step at the time!!σιγά σιγά φρόντιζε να τρώς 2 μπουκιές..δεν γίνονται όλα από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη μάτια μου!!!απλά προσπάθησε!!!!όλα θα γίνουν..θα δείς..απλά μην τα παρατάς προσπάθησε και θα συνέλθεις!!!φιλάκια

----------


## sia_ed

NATAΛΑΚΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ ΒΑΡΟΣ

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Ναταλια μου, φοβαμαι για σενα.... δεν ξερω αν ειναι βιωσιμο το βαρος σου, δεν ειμαι γιατρος.... φοβαμαι ομως οτι δεν ειναι.... σκεψου το να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο καποιον γιατρο να δει σε τι κατασταση ειναι ο οργανισμος σου σε παρακαλω..

----------


## maria_p_40

Ναταλία καλησπέρα κι από μένα.
Επέτρεψέ μου να πω κι εγώ μερικά πράγματα (που ήδη τα ξέρεις, είμαι σίγουρη), ως μεγαλύτερή σου ηλικιακά και ως πρώην ανορεξική:

1ον. Με ύψος 1.70 και 39kg, ο ΔΜΣ (Δείκτης Μάζας Σώματος) για σένα είναι μόλις 13,5! 
Αν ήσουν στη Βρετανία ή στην Αμερική, με το που θα είχε πάει ο ΔΜΣ σου κάτω απ'το 17-17,5 (πόσο μάλλον στο 13,5 που κινδυνεύει η βιωσιμότητά σου...) θα έμπαινες για θεραπεία σε κέντρο διατροφικών διαταραχών. 

Εδώ στην Ελλάδα, δυστυχώς, ούτε να μιλήσουμε ξεκάθαρα ακόμα για ανορεξία και βουλιμία δεν μπορούμε, όχι να ζητήσουμε και επαγγελματική βοήθεια...

2ον. Δεν ξέρω τις -μέχρι στιγμής- συνέπειες της κάκιστης διατροφής σου. Εννοώ πώς είναι πλέον το δέρμα σου, αν έχεις ακόμα μαλλιά ή καλύφθηκες από χνούδι, αν έχεις νύχια στα δάκτυλά σου ή άρχισαν να πέφτουν, αν λειτουργεί ομαλά το έντερό σου ή χωρίς καθαρτικά δεν λειτουργείς πλέον, αν παρατήρησες καρδιακές αρρυθμίες κλπ.

3ον. Δηλώνεις "είμαι ανορεκτική και καλύτερα από ποτέ". Θα ήθελα πολύ να ξέρω αν στη διάρκεια ενός τυπικού 24ώρου σου, νιώθεις δυνατή, γεμάτη από ζωή, ικανοποιημένη απ'τις δραστηριότητές σου, ευτυχής από τις διαπροσωπικές σου σχέσεις και κυρίως τι είδους σχέση έχεις με τον εαυτό σου (τον μισείς για κάτι, τον οικτίρεις, τον θυματοποιείς, τον θεωρείς υπεράνω όλων, τον θαυμάζεις κλπ)

4ον. Θα ήθελα να φανταστείς τον εαυτό σου φυσιογνωμικά, 20 χρόνια αργότερα, δηλ. στην ηλικία των 37 ετών (εγώ είμαι 41, παλεύω με τις διατροφικές διαταραχές μόλις 5 χρόνια τώρα και ήδη δεν με αναγνωρίζω στον καθρέφτη...). Εσύ πώς φαντάζεσαι αυτό το νεανικό, ανάλαφρο σώμα που (θεωρείς ότι) έχεις σήμερα, μερικά χρόνια αργότερα? Ελκυστικό? Σφριγηλό? Υγιές? Χωρίς οστεοπόρωση? Χωρίς καρδιακά προβλήματα? Χωρίς συνεχείς εισαγωγές στα νοσοκομεία?

Περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σου και συνεχίζουμε το διάλογο, εφόσον βέβαια το θέλεις κι εσύ...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

μια επισημανση μονο, Μαρια
η Ναταλια, απ οτι μας ειπε η ιδια, δεν ειναι πλεον 39 κιλα, ειναι 35..

----------


## Natalia_ed

maria_p_40,
σχετικά με αυτά που γράφεις...
Δεν ήξερα ότι στη Βρετανία όντως συμβαίνει αυτό δηλ να μπαίνουν για θεραπεία σε κέντρο διατροφικών διαταραχών άτομα μ ΔΜΣ κάτω του 17. Παρ'όλα αυτά είχα δει ένα σχετικό βίντεο στο youtube το οποίο μιλούσε κυρίως για την παιδικά ανορεξία και είδα να ανεβαίνει ένα κοριτσάκι στη ζυγαριά το οποίο κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν ήταν και πάρα πολύ αδύνατο, η ζυγαριά να δείχνει 32, το κοριτσάκι να είναι κοντό σαν παιδάκι και να λένε οι υπέυθυνοι ότι πρέπει να πάρει βάρος...
ΝΑΙ έχω μαλλιά αν και μου πέφτουν τούφες ολόκληρες και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου το ρωτάτε συνεχώς αυτό. Σχετικά με τις καρδιακές αρρυθμίες μπορώ να πω ότι πολύ συχνα αισθάνομαι να υπάρχουν και με έχω πιάσει να έχω πόνους στην περιοχή της καρδιάς αλλά δεν διαρκούν πολύ.
Υπάρχουν μέρες που είμαι χάλιααααααααααααααααααα, θέλω να πεθάνω, δε θέλω να υπάρχω. Υπάρχουν όμως και κάτι ώρες που νιώθω υπέροχα. Όταν για παράδειγμα μου λένε "Τι ωραίο σώμα που έχεις", "κ τι δε θα'δινα και εγώ να έχω ένα τέτοιο σώμα", "Μακάρι να ήμουν και εγώ τόσο αδύνατη"... Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές αισθάνομαι πολύ περήφανη για το σώμα μέχρι να έρθει μια άλλη στιγμή που θα με μισώ πραγματικά.
Δεν ξέρω πως θα είμαι σε 20 χρόνια από τώρα, κακά τα ψέματα δεν ξέρω αν θα υπάρχω σε 20 χρόνια από τώρα... Ξέρω ότι και να υπάρχω θα αντιμετώπιζω προβλήματα υγείας αλλά τουλάχιστον είμαι γνώσης του τι κάνω και θα ξέρω ότι πέρασα την εφηβική ηλικία που κανείς δεν τόλμησε να αποκαλέσει χοντρή και να με μειώσει μπροσταά στους άλλους για το βαρος μου....

----------


## dance

Γειά σου Ναταλία μου,

έχω παρακολουθήσει όλες τις συζητήσεις που αφορούν το θέμα σου και αν μου επιτρέπεις, θα ήθελα να σου κάνω την εξής ερώτηση: 

Τι σε έχει κάνει να μισήσεις τόσο πολύ το πάχος; Το έχεις σκεφτεί;

----------


## free

ναταλακι μου ειμαι σιγουρη οτι το σωματακι σου θα το θαυμαζαν και στα 50 κιλα...παλι ηταν πολυ λιγα για το υψος σου!..ετσι δεν ειναι?..και εγω με υψος 1,73 ηθελα να φτασω τα 50 καποια στιγμη..και βλεπω φωτογραφιες απο τα 57 που ημουν για αρκετο καιρο και λεω: χαζη, ησουν αδυνατη, πολυ αδυνατη..βασικα ειμαι και βαρυκοκκλαη και φαινομουν πραγματικα για 50 κιλα..βεβαια με ενα προσωπο πολυ πιο αθλιο και κουρασμενο απο την στερηση και την ψυχολογικη μου καταπτωση..δεν θελω καν να το θυμαμαι..κατω απο τα πρασινα ματια μου ειχαν εμφανιστει μαυρα σημαδια, το κοκκινο χρωματακι μου ειχε γινει ωχρα, τα μαλλια μου επεφταν, ειχα αρρυθμιες,οχι περιοδο και ολα τα κλασσικα.τα ξερεις λογικα πλεον..
εκανα κακο , το αναγνωριζω..δεν θελω αλλο να κανω..με αγαπουν και ετσι..και βασικα με αγαπω και ετσι..τα κιλα που θελω να χασω , θα τα χασω αλλα ολα με μετρο..δεν εθλω να αντικρυζω φαντασμα στον καθρεφτη μου!παροτι ακομα το ινδαλμα μου ειναι η κιρα ναιτλι..:(

----------


## dance

Βρε Free έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα... Θυμάμαι καλά την ιστορία σου βέβαια, αλλά τελικά πόσα κιλά στοχεύεις να χάσεις ακόμα, που βρίσκεσαι τώρα; Δεν έχεις και tickeraki! :(

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Και για να κάνω και μια εκτός ή εντός θέματος δήλωση:

Μόλις μπήκε στην αίθουσα μια τύπισσα με μερικά κιλάκια παραπάνω και μιλάμε είναι και πολύ ζούπερ!Χάζεψα λέμεζζζζζζζ.Αστεράτη! :)

Θα τη ρωτήσω τι γνώμη έχει για τις γυναίκες με τα 50 κιλά. :) :) :)

----------


## Natalia_ed

dance,
ειλικρινά σου λέω ότι δε ξερω τι με έχει κάνει να μισήσω τόσο πολύ το πάχος και ούτε καν είχα κάτσει ποτέ να το σκεφτώ έως τώρα. Πάντα ήμουν αδύνατη, κάποτε πάρα πολύ αδύνατη... Ποτέ κανείς δεν μου είχε πει το γνωστό "χοντρη". Πάντα ήμουν το κοριτσάκι, το αδύνατο που όλοι το ρωτούσαν αν θέλει να γίνει μοντέλο όταν μεγάλωσει! Ειρωνεία, ε? Ίσως φταίει που έκανα 10 χρόνια μπαλέτο (γνωστή η καταπίεση με το βάρος), ίσως επειδή από μικρή άκουγα τα κοριτσάκια να κοροιδεύουν η μία την άλλη λέγοντας μεταξύ τους ότι είναι χοντρή, αλλά σε εμένα ποτέ κανείς δε μπορούσε να πει τίποτα. Ακόμα ακούω κοπέλες να λένε "αυτή είναι χοντρή" αλλά εγώ είμαι πια εκτός συναγωνισμού. Πολλοί φίλοι μου απέκλειαν από την παρέα μας παιδιά που είχαν παραπάνω κιλά, που δεν ντύνονταν ωραία και έτσι ήταν φανερό πως όλα στηρίζονταν στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Ίσως υποσυνείδητα ένοιωθα πως μόνο έτσι μπορώ να είμαι κοινωνικά αποδεκτή.

----------


## mpa_litsa

Πιστεύω οτί η Ναταλία εδω λέει μια μεγάλη αλήθεια...
Κάποτε ήμουν αρκετά κιλά."Χοντρή" έτσι με αποκαλούσαν στο σχολείο.
Τα παιδιά στο σχολείο και ειδικά τα αγόρια είναι πολύ σκληρά.Και ναι όσο κι αν ακούγεται βαρύγδουπο είναι καθαρός ρατσισμός. Αν είσαι 'χοντρή' δεν σε κάνουν παρέα. 
όσο και αν έχεις χιούμορ ή είσαι καλή φίλη.
Τώρα που έχω καταφέρει να έχω ένα καλό σώμα βλέπω πως με αντιμετωπίζουν...όλοι μου μιλούν.
Με βλεπουν παιδια σπο το σχολείο και μου ζηταν να παμε για καφε.ενω πριν απο χρόνια ούτε καν ήξεραν οτι υπάρχω....

Μόνο που τώρα το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να είμαι κομπλεξική με το σώμα μου και να με ενδιαφέρει συνεχως η εμφάνιση μου, που παρεπιπτώντως ποτέ δεν με ικανοποιει.
Αυτό που ωθεί την Ναταλία και την κάθε Ναταλία σε αυτή την κατάσταση είναι αυτό που είπε η ίδια: "Ίσως υποσυνείδητα ένοιωθα πως μόνο έτσι μπορώ να είμαι κοινωνικά αποδεκτή." 
όσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι γύρω από τη Ναταλία που την επικροτούν που είναι τόσο αδύνατη δεν θα σταματήσει.Αυτό την 'τρέφει", η αποδοχή και ο θαυμασμός των άλλων.

Ναταλία μου είμαι κ εγω 1.70 αλλά 55 κιλά. Και οι κατακτήσεις μου είναι και μένα καλές.
Τι θέλω να πω; ότι θα είσαι εξίσου κουκλάρα ,μη σου πω και καλύτερη, αν πάρεις κιλά.Διατηρώντας έτσι και την ομορφία σου και την υγεία σου.
Αν χάσεις την υγεία σου κανείς δεν θα σου πει μπράβο. 

Εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαίνω όμως το μίσος σου για το πάχος. Δεν το είχες ποτε...δεν ξέρεις πως ειναι να εχεις παραπάνω κιλά...

Υ.Γ. Δεν προσπαθω να το παίξω έξυπνη. Και εγώ τα ίδια πράγματα με σένα έχω στο μυαλό μου...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by mpa_litsa_
> Πιστεύω οτί η Ναταλία εδω λέει μια μεγάλη αλήθεια...
> Κάποτε ήμουν αρκετά κιλά."Χοντρή" έτσι με αποκαλούσαν στο σχολείο.
> Τα παιδιά στο σχολείο και ειδικά τα αγόρια είναι πολύ σκληρά.Και ναι όσο κι αν ακούγεται βαρύγδουπο είναι καθαρός ρατσισμός. Αν είσαι 'χοντρή' δεν σε κάνουν παρέα. 
> όσο και αν έχεις χιούμορ ή είσαι καλή φίλη.
> Τώρα που έχω καταφέρει να έχω ένα καλό σώμα βλέπω πως με αντιμετωπίζουν...όλοι μου μιλούν.
> Με βλεπουν παιδια σπο το σχολείο και μου ζηταν να παμε για καφε.ενω πριν απο χρόνια ούτε καν ήξεραν οτι υπάρχω....
> 
> Μόνο που τώρα το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει είναι να είμαι κομπλεξική με το σώμα μου και να με ενδιαφέρει συνεχως η εμφάνιση μου, που παρεπιπτώντως ποτέ δεν με ικανοποιει.
> ...


δεν λεει μονο μια μεγαλη αληθεια η ναταλια, λεει πολλες αληθειες..
το κακο ειναι οτι ολες αυτες οι μεγαλες αληθειες, με καποιες μυστηριες διεργασιες, την εχουν οδηγησει στην αυτοκαταστροφη...

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχει περασει καποιος απο την παχυσαρκια, μπαλιτσα για να την μισει...
ειναι αρκετα ισχυρο και καταπιεστικο το κοινωνικο μηνυμα που προωθειται με ολους τους τροπους, με την βιομηχανια μοδας (περιοδικα, μοντελα, life styl) και ολα τα γνωστα...
ο παιδικος πρωταθλητισμος, και λυπαμαι που το λεω, αντι να ειναι προτυπο ζωης και υγειας, ειναι φυτωριο διαταραγμενων διατροφικα ατομων....εχω γνωρισει πολλες κοπελες που ασχοληθηκαν με ενοργανη η ρυθμικη η κολυμβηση και ειναι τωρα βουλιμικες η περιπου ανορεκτικες...το ιδιο ισχυει και με το μπαλετο που μας ειπε η ναταλια....

και δεν την κανει να συνεχιζει ο θαυμασμος των αλλων, δυστυχως, γιατι εστω κι αυτο θα ηταν ενα κριτηριο να μεινει καποιος σε βιωσιμα πλαισια...
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ, και στο υπογραφω οπου θελεις, που να θαυμαζει η να κανει κομπλιμεντα σε ενα ατομο με 35 κιλα και 1,70 υψος....
ο θαυμασμος αυτος ειναι στο μυαλο της ναταλιας μονο, ειναι αναμνησεις απο το λεπτο σωμα που ειχε καποτε (ενω τωρα εχει ενα αρρωστο σωμα), ειναι θαυμασμος της ιδιας προς τον εαυτο της , οπως στο μυαλο της μονο ειναι, μια εικονα που της στελνει ο καθρεφτης της και της λεει "ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ, εχεις κιλα ακομα για χασιμο".....

----------


## mpa_litsa

Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.

Με εξοργίζει αυτός ο ρατσισμός με το βάρος.
Με εξοργίζουν οι γονείς που πιστευουν ότι αν το παιδί τους είναι υπέρβαρο είναι υγιές.
Με εξοργίζουν τα πρότυπα που μας προβάλουν.Αυτο όμως είναι το λιγότερο.
Πιστεύω ότι τα προβλήματα της ανορεξίας, της εξαντλητικής δίαιτας της βουλιμίας 
ξεκινούν από τους γονείς. Αυτο έχει δείξει η δική μου εμπειρία.
Αργότερα βέβαια ενισχύονται από εξωγενεις παράγοντες (πχ μόδα, περιοδικά).

Δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει ένας γονέας που ταίζει το παιδί του υπερβολικά ότι αυτό θα είναι ένας μελλοντικός παχύσαρκος ή υποψήφιος ανορεξικός (γιατί αργότερα θα το κοροιδευουν στο σχολείο, γιατι δεν θα μπορει να φοραει τα ρουχα που θελει, γιατι δεν θα ειναι κοινωνικά αποδεκτό , γιατί δεν έχει κάποιο φλερτ) ;

Στην περίπτωση της Ναταλίας δεν μπορώ να υποθέσω τι πραγματικά την οδήγησε εκεί.
Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θα είναι μια όμορφη κοπέλα που αν αποκτήσει το σωστο βάρος θα γίνει πανέμορφη και τότε όντως θα την θαυμάζουν.

----------


## Xoreytarou

> _Originally posted by mpa_litsa_
> Τα παιδιά στο σχολείο και ειδικά τα αγόρια είναι πολύ σκληρά.Και ναι όσο κι αν ακούγεται βαρύγδουπο είναι καθαρός ρατσισμός. Αν είσαι 'χοντρή' δεν σε κάνουν παρέα. 
> όσο και αν έχεις χιούμορ ή είσαι καλή φίλη.
> Τώρα που έχω καταφέρει να έχω ένα καλό σώμα βλέπω πως με αντιμετωπίζουν...όλοι μου μιλούν.
> Με βλεπουν παιδια σπο το σχολείο και μου ζηταν να παμε για καφε.ενω πριν απο χρόνια ούτε καν ήξεραν οτι υπάρχω....


Γεια σου και από μένα μπαλίτσα και καλώς ήρθες στο forum!

Επέτρεψέ μου όμως να διαφωνήσω με το παραπάνω ποστ σου. Μιλάς για δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα. ʼλλο το να μην ζητάει κάποιος ραντεβού από μια κοπέλα λόγω των κιλών της και άλλο, τελείως διαφορετικό, το να μην την κάνει παρεά, αν και καλή φίλη και διασκεδαστική, ακριβώς επειδή είναι εύσωμη. 

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, αν και το θέμα πληγώνει, συμβιβάζεσαι με το ότι "αυτά στην τελική γούστα είναι". Και ναι, αντικειμενικά ένα όμορφο σώμα, αρέσει σε όλους, όπως το ίδιο θα έλεγες και για ένα όμορφο πρόσωπο. Το θέμα όμως εδώ είναι ότι για έναν άντρα όμορφο σώμα δεν σημαίνει καθόλου απαραιτήτως αδύνατο και κοκκαλιάρικο σώμα, ούτε φυσικά και σώμα με πάρα πολλά παραπανίσια κιλά. Ανάμεσα τους όμως υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών σωματότυποι και αντιστοίχως πολλών ειδών λάτρεις των σωματότυπων αυτών. Το αν τελικά ταιριάζουν οι δικές μας προδιαγραφές με αυτές των άλλων, είναι που δίνει ζωή σε όλο το παιχνίδι των ραντεβού.

Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση όμως, άτομο που δεν δέχεται να κάνει παρέα με άλλο άτομο λόγω κιλών, εντάξει... το θέμα μου προκαλεί από γέλιο μέχρι νεύρα για να αρπάξω το χασαπομάχαιρο! ;) Πολύ απλά τέτοια άτομα τα ξεγράφεις... και είμαι κατηγορηματική σε αυτό... Κανένας δεν είναι καλύτερος από κανέναν λόγω κιλών. Αν είσαι καλή φίλη, θα κρατάς κοντά σου καλούς φίλους, ανεξάρτητα από το αν
έχεις αποδεκτό ή μη σώμα για αυτούς. Και πολύ απλά, επειδή το παιχνίδι αυτό δεν παίζεται εκεί...

Φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## Natalia_ed

xoreutarou,
και πως υποτίθεται ότι θα καταλάβει κάποιος πως κάποιος είναι καλός φίλος αν και έχει παραπάνω κιλά αν δεν κάνει καν τον κόπο να τον πλησιάσει και να του μιλήσει λόγω των κιλών αυτών, τη στιγμή που δεν του λέει ούτε ένα γεια. Δε νομίζω πως τα γέλια που σου προκαλούνται έχουν βάση καθώς εσύ έχεις περάσει το σχολείο και ξέρεις πως είναι η όλη κατάσταση...
Ποτέ δε διαφώνησα πως υπάρχουν άντρες που δε θέλουν τη γυνίκα πάρα πολύ αδύνταη αλλά δεν ειναι η πλειοψηφία. Ποιος άντρας δε θέλει να κυκλοφορεί με μια όμορφη γυναίκα γύρω του, ποιος άντρας δε θέλει να έχει μοντέλο στο πλευρό του???

----------


## Xoreytarou

Ναταλία μου,

αν διαβάσεις προσεχτικά πιο πάνω, λέω: "αντικειμενικά ένα όμορφο σώμα, αρέσει σε όλους". Και το πιστεύω. Οι περισσότεροι άντρες θα ήθελαν να κυκλοφορούν μια ωραία γυναίκα, όπως και οι περισσότερες γυναίκες έναν ωραίο άντρα. Συγκεκριμένα γνωρίζω άτομα που δεν θα ήθελαν έχουν δίπλα τους γυναίκα-μοντέλο και άλλους που δεν πλησιάζουν καμία που δεν έχει προδιαγραφές μοντέλου. Αυτό που έλεγα είναι ότι ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να επιλέγει αυτό που θέλει στα ερωτικά του. (αν και φυσικά κατά τη γνώμη μου το σώμα έχει υπερτιμηθεί φοβερά ως προσόν και άλλα είναι αυτά που παίζουν ουσιαστικό ρόλο.)

Αυτό που όμως όπως προείπα, δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ, είναι όσους δεν θα πλησίαζαν καν μια κοπέλα για παρέα λόγω των κιλών της. Γέλιο και νεύρα (βλ. χασαπομάχαιρο) που προκαλεί αφενός η βλακεία όσων τηρούν αυτή τη στάση και αφετέρου η ηλιθιότητα όσων δεν στέλνουν στο διάολο αυτούς τους ανθρώπους. Και μην μου πεις ότι όλοι κρίνουμε ποιους θα κάνομε παρέα από τα κιλά τους, γιατί οκ, κι αυτό γέλιο θα μου προκαλούσε! Έλεος δηλαδή! 

Πάντα φιλικά!

----------


## ant_ed

Ναταλία εγώ ανορεκτική δεν είμαι, αλλά είμαι σαφώς βουλιμική. Έχω 1.57 ύψος και έφτασα τα 45 κιλά το καλοκαίρι. Τώρα έχω βάλει 3-4 κιλά και έχω πανικοβληθεί. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, πόσο χαίρεσε το σώμα σου, να φοράς ό,τι θέλεις, να αγοράζεις ότι πιο σέξι υπάρχει... Πρώτη φορά είδα τον εαυτό μου με σορτσάκι! Όμως η συνάδελφοί μου με έβριζαν (το εννοώ), η αδελφή μου όταν με είδε γυμνή (για να της δείξω τα καινούργια εσώρουχα που πήρα) έβαλε τα κλάματα, ο αραβωνιαστικός μου με αποκαλούσε λιψανοθήκη και μου έλεγε ότι έτσι δεν του αρέσω και ξέρεις τί διαπίστωνα; Οι άντρες δε με κοιτάζανε όπως πριν, δεν με κοιτάζανε καθόλου, αν και εγώ ένιωθα υπέροχα με το σώμα μου και την εμφάνισή μου!!! Μου σταμάτησε η περίοδος και πέφτουν τα μαλιά μου, σε ένα μήνα παντρεύομαι... Μπορείς να το φανταστείς αυτό; Τώρα το μόνο που θέλω είναι την υγεία μου πίσω και να ζήσω ευτυχισμένα με τον άνθρωπο που αγαπάω και με αγαπάει. Θέλω να ζήσω πράγματα, εμπειρίες, να κάνω παιδιά ... Η ζωή μου είναι ζηλευτή ... και ήταν ακόμα και όταν ήμουν 59 κιλά. Τώρα δεν αντέχω να κάνω ό,τι δραστηριότητες έκανα πριν, τουλάχιστον στον ίδιο βαθμό. έκανα εξαιρετικά εντατικά διάφορα extreme spor. ʼντεχε εύκολα το σώμα μου, το δυνατό μου σώμα... τώρα κρυώνω συνεχώς ... Δε θέλω να τα χάσω όλα αυτά για μια εμμονή! Προσπαθώ να ξεφύγω από τη βουλιμία και δεν είναι εύκολο ... και είμαι πολλά χρόνια μεγαλύτερή σου. Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ... ΤΟΣΟ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ... ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥΧΡΩΜΗ ... ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΨΙΑΣΤΕΙ, ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΟΛΟ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ! παντως να εισαι σίγουρη, θα σε προλάβει το ίδιο σου το σώμα, σε περιμένει στη γωνία κούκλα μου ... σε περιμένει ... δε θα σε αφήσει να το σκοτώσεις γιατί ευτυχώς ξέρει καλύτερα από εσένα ... αλλά δε θα σου είναι ευχάριστο

----------


## maria_p_40

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> ... είμαι γνώσης του τι κάνω και θα ξέρω ότι πέρασα την εφηβική ηλικία που κανείς δεν τόλμησε να αποκαλέσει χοντρή και να με μειώσει μπροσταά στους άλλους για το βαρος μου....


Μήπως κάπου εδώ κρύβεται η γενεσιουργός αιτία του προβλήματος βρε Ναταλία μου? Ενιωσες εσύ (ή αγαπημένο σου πρόσωπο) προσβεβλημένη από σχόλιο περί των κιλών σου ποτέ? Αποφάσισες να πάρεις τον έλεγχο στα χέρια σου και -τελικά- μήπως τον έχασες? 

Ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι όλα όσα σου λέμε εμείς εδώ δεν "ιδρώνουν" ιδιαίτερα το αυτάκι σου. 
Εσύ νιώθεις καλά που ξεχωρίζεις από τη "μάζα". 
Εσύ νιώθεις δυνατή, με αυτοπεποίθηση γι'αυτό το ξεχωριστό κορμί που έχεις χτίσει.

Είναι νωρίς άραγε? Είναι αργά? Ποτέ δεν θα το μάθουμε ούτε εμείς ούτε εσύ, αν δεν προηγηθεί η ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ -από πλευράς σου- ότι ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ, ότι κάτι έχει στραβώσει στην πορεία...

----------


## maria_17

Στο δικό μου σχολείο υπάρχουν κορίτσια χοντρά που έχουν φίλες που δεν τις έχει ούτε και η πιο αδύνατη. Δεν έχει σημασιά το πόσο δείχνει μια σκατοζυγαριά τον άνθρωπο. Σημασία έχει τι λέει η ψυχή μέσα του. Ο Θεός δεν κρίνει τους ανθρώπους από το πόσα ζυγίζει ο καθένας αλλά απο τι καρδιά διαθέτει!! Γιατί έτσι είναι! Τί πάει να πεί δηλαδή δεν σε θέλω επειδή είσαι "χοντρός";; Εάν αύριο εσύ ο "λεπτός" αρχίσεις και τρώς δεν θα σε θέλουν οι άλλοι επειδή θα παχύνεις; Έλεος βρε παιδιά,να μην ακούω τέτοιες μλκίες!

----------


## smoke08

Ναταλάκι, όπως σου έχω ξαναγράψει, όσο κι αν πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορείς να διατηρείς αυτό τον έλεγχο για πάντα, δύο είναι τα μόνα πιθανά σενάρια: ή θα καταλήξεις κι εσύ βουλιμική και θα αρχίσεις να παίρνεις βάρος ή θα καταλήξεις σε κάποιο νοσοκομείο. Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις!

Πάντως, έχεις ακόμα την ευκαιρία να βγεις από αυτή την κατάσταση. Δε χρειάζεται να προσπαθήσεις να πάρεις αμέσως τα κιλά που πρέπει, απλά άρχισε σιγά σιγά να τρως λίγο περισσότερο...

----------


## Natalia_ed

maria_17, 
δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν στο δικό σου σχολείο στο δικό μου πάντως σίγουρα σε κρίνουν πρώτα από την εμφάνιση. Κανείς δν πλησιάζει και δε μιλάει σε κάποιον με παραπανίσια κιλά γιατί πολύ απλά δε θέλει να τον βλέπουν μαζί του. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι μια κοπέλα να λέει ότι δε θέλει να πάει να μιλήσει σε κάποια επειδή δε θέλει να τη βλέπουν μαζί της! Η πρώτη μου αντίδραση ήταν "Αν είναι δυνατόν" αλλά μετά κοίταξα τα παιδιά που εγώ κάνω παρέα. Ο ένας πιο λεπτός από τον άλλο. Ολοι οι φίλοι μου αθλητές και όλες οι φίλες μου λεπτές, όχι φυσικά σαν κι εμένα, αλλά συνήθως στα πλαίσια του φυσιολογικού. 
"Ο Θεός δεν κρίνει τους ανθρώπους από το πόσα ζυγίζει ο καθένας αλλά απο τι καρδιά διαθέτει!!". Ναι ο Θεός όμως.
Εμείς δεν είμαστε θεοί και εμέις κρίνουμε πρώτα από την εξωτερική εμφάνιση, αρχικά τουλάχιστον αν κάποιος κάνει τον κόπο να μιλήσει περισσότερο σε ένα τέτοιο άτομο. Μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν απαξίωνω κανέναν απλώς περιγράφω την κατάσταση.

----------


## maria_17

Ε τότε ναταλία μου,δεν μπορώ να σου πώ τίποτα. Αυτά πάντως υποθέτω να είναι σκέψεις λόγω της ηλικίας. Σπάνια υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πιστεύω. Όταν κυκλοφορείς στο δρόμο εσύ δεν σου έτυχε να δεις κάποια κοπέλα γεμάτη με μια λεπτή; Εγώ πάντως πολλές φορές. Αυτό που λες είναι εντελώς παρανοικό και εντελώς λάθος κατ' εμένα.

----------


## gilie_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> Ολοι οι φίλοι μου αθλητές και όλες οι φίλες μου λεπτές, όχι φυσικά σαν κι εμένα, αλλά συνήθως στα πλαίσια του φυσιολογικού.



natalia kalimera...stin parapanw protasi apokaleis ton eauto sou mi fusiologiko...

den eimai kaluteri apo sena...eimai paxusarki...boulimiki...kai tha ithela na eimai adunati...exw omws mia megali diafora me sena egw thelw na ginw ugeiis...thelw na zisw swsta...

----------


## Natalia_ed

gilie, 
χαιρομαι για σένα που θέλεις να γίνεις υγειής. Μπράβο. Δεν ξέρω αν ήσουν ποτέ ανορεξική αλλά ένας από τους δικούς μου μεγάλους φόβους είναι έστω και να πλησιάσω ποτέ τα όρια του φυσιολογικού. Για μένα δεν υπάρχει ζωή με φυσιολογικό βάρος γιατί άλλο το αντικειμενικό βάρος που πρέπει να έχω και άλλο το υποκειμενικό, αυτό που θέλω ΕΓΩ και δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει κανένας άλλος.

----------


## gilie_ed

Natalia θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, 
αφού είσαι αδύνατη και αυτό θεωρείς όμορφο γιατί περιγράφεις την διάθεσή σου ως "χειρότερα από ποτε...................."??

αυτά που περιγράφεις για τα ατομα που δεν πλησιάζει κανεις επειδή έχουν κιλά και τους άντρες που θέλουν μοντέλα κτλ είναι οι ίδιεσ οι φοβίες σου...και πολύ πιθανό να είναι αυτά ακριβώς που πρέπει να καταπολεμίσεις

----------


## Xoreytarou

Που είσαι βρε Ναταλία;; Μην χάνεσαι κοπελιά και μας ανησυχείς!!

Είσαι καλά;; Το παλεύεις ή σε παλεύει;

Φιλάκια

----------


## dexa

Ναταλια??!!Πολυ αποτομα εξαφανιστηκες και δεν μάρεσει.
Ν Α Τ Α Λ Ι Α!!!!!!!!!!Που εισαι ???Δωσε ενα σημαδι ζωης!!!
Γραψε μια κουβεντα μονο και μετα εαν θελεις μην ξαναγραφεις μονο να ξερουμε οτι εισαι καλα!!

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ!!!
Ευχομαι να εισαι καλα,να εχεις την υγεια σου.
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!

----------


## Natalia_ed

Γεια σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τι κάνετε??????

----------


## natallia

εγω προσωπικα χαιρομαι που εδωσες ενα σημειο ζωης μετα απο τοσο καιρο, ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα απο οταν μας αφησες

----------


## NIKI_ed

Ναταλια, δεν παιζουν ρολο τα κιλα στο να σε χλευασουν οι αλλοι στο Λυκειο και στο Γυμνασιο. Εγω στο γυμνασιο ημουν 45 κιλα με υψος 1,66 περιπου, και ομως βρηκαν να μου πουν πραγματα. Απο την αλλη υπηρχε μια κοπελα με πολλα κιλα πανω της και ηταν η πιο δημοφιλης κοπελα του σχολειου. Αυτο που μετραει ειναι ο τσαμπουκας που εχεις ωστε οταν σε κοροιδεψουν να ενεργησεις απο θεση δυναμης και να τους βρισεις.
Και πιστευω πως αυτη η παχυσαρκη κοπελα αν ειχε διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα και απαιτουσε σεβασμο δεν θα της φερονταν οι φιλοι σου με αυτο τον τροπο, αντιθετα μπορει να επιζητουσαν την παρεα της. Γενικα, νομιζω πως στο γυμνασιο-λυκειο παιζει πολυ το μοτιβο της υπερισχυσης των "δυνατων-δημοφιλων" και η κοροιδια των "αδυναμων".

Πως εισαι αυτο τον καιρο;

----------


## Natalia_ed

NIKI,
Δεν ξέρω γιατί το λες αυτό, δηλ. ότι τα παιδιά στο λύκειο δεν κοροιδευουν λογω των κιλών. Το πως δείχνεις, το πως συμπεριφέρεσαι και το σε ποια παρέα ανήκεις παίζει πάρα πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο. Ποτέ δε με έχουν αποκαλέσει "χοντρή" και δεν προκειται να τους αφήσω να το κάνουν. Με ρωτάνε αν θα γίνω μοντέλο... τι μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση μπορεί να πάρει κανείς???

Αυτό τον καιρό δεν είμαι και στα καλύτερα μου...
Είμαι 37κιλά -έχω πάρει βάρος-, πονάω λιγάκι και στο σώμα και στην καρδούλα μου ΑΛΛΑ δεν έχω πάρει καθαρτικά εδώ και 83 ολόκληρες μέρες - άθλος μου φαίνεται - αλλά συνεχίζω...

----------


## katerina23

αχ Ναταλακι η τελευταια ειμαι που θα πρεπει να μιλαω λογω κιλων αλλα δεν σε προβληματιζει εστω και στο ελαχιστο το γεγονος οτι ολοι μα ολοι μεταξυ τους εχουν την ιδια αποψη αλλα με σενα καπου διαφωνουν?Αν η ποιοτητα της κοινωνικης σ ζωης καθοριζεται απο τα κιλα σου και αν οι φιλοι σ σε κανουν παρεα επειδη εισαι αδυνατη να υποθεσω οτι αυτο το κριτηριο εχεις κ εσυ?Εαν αυριο τα κοριτσια που μιλας απο εδω και που σου συμπαραστεκονται αν θες σε στιγμες που δεν εισαι καλα σου πουν αυριο να κανονισετε να πατε για καφε θα φοβασαι μην σε δουν μαζι τουσ οι φιλοι σου?Τι κριτηρια ειναι αυτα τι ρατσισμος ειναι αυτος και πωσ εσυ ανεχεσαι να μπαινεισ σε τετοια τρυπακια?Οταν εισαι ομορφη εισαι ομορφη δεν σου χαλαει την ομορφια κανενας παχουλοσ ανθρωπος.οταν εισαι εξυπνη το ιδιο,οταν εχεισ προσωπικοτητα το ιδιο.ειναι καποια πραγματα που λαμποθν.Καποια πραγματα ποθ τιποτα δεν τα σκιαζει και ευτυχωσ.Ευχομαι να σαι παντα καλα.

----------


## NIKI_ed

Μπραβο σου για τα καθαρτικα, και καλη συνεχεια Ναταλια! Σιγουρα κοροιδευουν, δεν το αμφισβητω αυτο. Απλα, εχω την εντυπωση οτι σ' αυτους που γινεται αυτο ειναι εκεινοι που ειναι "θυματα" κατα καποιο τροπο, που δεν αντιδρουν. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρη γι αυτο που σου λεω, θα υπαρχουν κι αλλες περιπτωσεις, αλλα ειναι αυτο που μπορω να σου πω μεσα απο την εμπειρια μου, και την εμπειρια φιλεναδων μου. Ειχα μια φιλη που ηταν παχουλη στο γυμνασιο και ενα παιδι την κοροιδεψε και οταν εκεινη του αντιμιλησε αυτος εμεινε μ... και δεν την ξαναενοχλησε. Το ιδιο φαντασιωνομαι και για εμενα, οτι γυρναω πισω καποιες στιγμες και τους βριζω. Πραγμα που μου δινει δυναμη, και πιστευω πως αν το ειχα κανει, θα τους ειχα βαλει ορια και δεν θα το ξανατολμαγαν. Και φαντασου αυτη η κοπελα στο σχολειο σου που την αποκαλεσαν ετσι να εφτυνε, να χαστουκιζε η να εβριζε εκεινον που της τα ειπε. Μετα θα το ξαναεκανε ο αλλος; Εν πασει περιπτωση, κι εγω τα ιδια με εσενα πιστευα στο λυκειο και στο γυμνασιο. Να σου πω την αληθεια μου ομως εγω δεν θεωρω πλεον "αξιωμα" το να με πουν μοντελο, περισσοτερο θα συγκινηθω αν τονισουν καποιο μοναδικο μου χαρακτηριστικο, κατι που με κανει ξεχωριστη, παρα ομοιομορφη με τα σημερινα προτυπα ομορφιας. 
Κι αν τα χειροτερα σου ειναι να παιρνεις κιλα σου ευχομαι κι αλλα τετοια,μιας κι αυτο σημαινει υγεια τουλαχιστον για το σωμα σου και περιοριζεις με αυτο τον τροπο μεγαλους κινδυνους.

----------


## vag555

lol!

----------


## keira_ed

vag555 δεν ξέρω αν έχεις καταλάβει σε τι site εισαι. εδώ δεν κάνουμε πλακίτσα συζητάμε για τις ανησυχίες μας. δεν είναι επίθεση προτροπή να μην απαντάς έτσι.

----------


## alice_ed

πωπω παιδια διαβαζω τοση ωρα κ εχω μεινει μ***ς..πως ειναι δυνατον να ειναι 37 κιλα??επισις να πω οτι παιζει ρολο ο σκελετος...πι8ανον η ναταλια να εχει πολυ ελαφρια σκελετικη κατασκευη κ ετσι τα 37 κιλα (που βεβαια μου ακουγονται εξωφρενικα λιγα) να μν δειχνουν ετσι οπως φανταζομαστε..

εγω ειμαι 1.74 κ τελευταια πηγα στα 65 κιλα απο 62-63 π ημουν...και το πιο συχνο πραγμα που ακουω τελευταια ειναι οτι ειμαι "μιση μεριδα" και "σα σπουργιτι" και αυτο απο γυμναστριες απο συμμαθητες αγορια και απο τον πατερα μου ο οποιος σαν προτυπο καλυτερου σωματος εχει thn naomie cambel (το σκοτωσα :P)

κοπελες της ηλικιας μου μ λενε η οτι "Εχεις πολυ ωραιο σωμα" η "μιση μεριδα εισαι"

η μανα μου μ λεει "μια χαρα εισαι,τι ηθελες να σαι πετσι και κοκκαλο??"


πραγματικα δε ξερω τι να πιστεψω...τη ζυγαρια που δειχνει ενα κανονικοτατο βαρος κ μαλλον γεματου κοριτσιου?...τα λογια αυτων που μ λενε οτι ειμαι πετσι και κοκκαλο?...αυτων που μ λενε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα?..αυτων που μ λενε οτι εχω ωραιο σωμα??..η τελικα ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΡΕΥΤΗ ΜΟΥ που μου λεει οτι πρπ να χασω 5 κιλα???


εχω μπερδευτει οσο δε παει...

περιτο να πω οτι ειμαι βουλιμικη κοντα 7 μηνες...κ προσπαθω να σταματησω..κ εκει που το εχω κοψει για σημαντικο διαστημα....κατι γινεται και ξανα απ την αρχη,,,

----------


## aretoula_ed

alice μου και εγω ομοιοπαθουσα ειμαι. ημουν 63 κιλα και εφτασα 42 με 1.58 υψος.για ενα διαστημα ζουσα με μαρουλια. μετα αρχισα να τρωω κανονικα και τωρα αν μια μερα φαω πολυ την αλλη τρωω πολυ λιγο. δε ξερω τι εχω παθει αλλα οποτε κοιτιεμαι στο καθρεφτη θελω να χασω και αλλα κιλα και μου εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα ενω ολοι μου λενε οτι ειμαι πετσι και κοκαλο και οτι δεν μαναγνωριζουν. μηπως δε πρεπει να ακουμε τι μας λεει ο ενα ς και ο αλλος και να αγαπησουμε τον εαυτο μας ετσι οπως ειναι.Αγαπώ τον εαυτό μου, σημαίνει ότι ενδιαφέρομαι γι αυτόν, τον φροντίζω, του αναγνωρίζω το δικαίωμα να υπάρχει και να εκφράζεται αυθεντικά. «ʼτομα χωρίς αγάπη για τον εαυτό τους, κι επομένως χωρίς αυτοεκτίμηση», τείνουν να παραμελούν τον εαυτό τους και σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις να αυτοκαταστρέφονται».πιστε ω οτι εισαι μια χαρα και εχεις το ιδανικο βαρος.φιλακια

----------


## mariella

Παιδια τι εγινε τελικα αυτη η κοπελα η Ναταλια?Εχει κανενας νεα της?

----------


## alice_ed

παντως τελικα νομιζω οτι η ζυγαρια δεν ειναι και οτι πιο αξιοπιστο ...κοπελες με το δικο μου σωμα ειναι πολυ ελαφρυτερες απο μενα...κ αλλες πολυ αδυνατες(πολυ ομως) ειναι μολις 5-6 κιλα κατω απ το υψος τους...

αρετη μου εγω απο μικρη το λατρευα το φαγητο...ηταν μια μεγαλη μου απολαυση...οσο μεγαλωνω προσπαθω να το "μισησω" γιατι θελω πραγματικα να εχω ενα ομορφο, λεπτο, χωρις καμπυλες σωμα...κ οταν λεω καμπυλες δεν εννοω στηθος ή γλουτους...εννοω μια φλατ εντελως κοιλια χωρις πατσαδες ,χωρις πιασιματα, σφιχτη... και ποδια λεπτα και γραμμωμενα...αυτο προσπαθω να πετυχω..

το περασμενο καλοκαιρι εκανα μια διαιτα...που ετρωγα μονο φρουτα κ γιαουρτια 0%...κατω απο 700 θερμιδες τη μερα...και παρ ολο που εχασα ελαχιστα κιλα (2-3)...οσοι με ειδαν μετα το καλοκαιρι δε με αναγνωριζαν και με ρωταγαν "πως αδυνατισες ετσι και με τι τρεφοσουν το καλοκαιρι?).(αυτο ακομα να καταλαβω πως εξηγειται...υποθετω οτι ειναι υπερβολες..ολοι εχουν ταση να υπερβαλλουν)

βεβαια ολο αυτο εχει εξελιχθει σε αρρωστια γτ πλεον δε βρισκω τη δυναμη να συγκρατησω τον εαυτο μου στη θεα του φαγητου...κ συνεπαγονται εμετοι

----------


## Θάλεια_ed

αχ....τι να πώ κι εγώ? 
Λοιπόν...για να ξεμπλοκάρουμε μερικές απόψεις ας συζητήσουμε το τι σημαίνει αδύνατος...Λοιπόν, αδύνατος φίλες και φίλοι μου καλοί κι αγαπημένοι, δεεεεεεν είναι αυτός-ή που έχει ωραίο σώμα και που τα αντίθετο φύλο ξετρελαίνεται μαζί του-της και που ανοίγονται όοοοοολοι πια οι επαγγελματικοί ορίζοντες! Ας είμαστε λίγο ρεαλιστές και ας μην καταργούμε την επαφή μας με την ελληνική γλώσσα! Αδύνατος είναι αυτός που δεν έχει δύναμη -δηλαδη ο αδύναμος-, είναι ο ανίσχυρος, ο ακατόρθωτος και ο ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΣΤΟΣ.... "Αδυνατώ", αγαπητή μου συνομίληκη Ναταλίτσα, σημαίνει ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ..... Και πως να μην έχεις δύναμη όταν έχεις ύψος 1.70 και βάρος.........μόλις 39 κιλα!! Αν προσπαθήσεις να καταλάβεις, θα συνειδητοποιήσεις την κρισιμότητα της κατάστασής σου...Είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα έχεις ξαναακούσει αυτά, αλλά άκου κι αυτό : ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΕΣ...ΟΥΤΕ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΟΔΟΤΕΣ.....Αν έχεις όνειρα δηλαδή για μόντελινγ, ΒΑΛΕ ΚΙΛΑ...Δεν είπα να γίνεις υπέρβαρη ή παχύσαρκη...ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ....Να γίνεις κανονικη, για να μην κάνιυν ανατομία πάνω σου με γυμνό μάτι...Για να μην αισθάνονται αηδία όταν σε βλέπουν...Συγνώμη αν μιλάω σκληρά, αλλά ο θάνατος πλησιάζει, και δε σηκώνει διαπραγματεύσεις...Αν πιστεύεις στο Θεό, που σου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να ζήσεις φυσιολογικά, τότε κάνε αυτό που σου λέμε...Γίνε κανονική! Μήν πετάς στην άκρη το δώρο αυτό του Θεού, ούτε τα όνειρά σου....Σε παρακαλώ να ξανασκεφτείς τις πράξεις σου και να πάρεις τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου....

----------


## aretoula_ed

εχεις δικιο βρε Θαλεια μου αλλα αν σε παρει η κατω βολτα παει σε πηρε οπως πηρε και μενα.. εχω χασει τοσα κιλα και ωρες ωρες οταν κοιτιεμαι στο καθρεφτη θελω να χασω και αλλα ενω ο φιλος μου μου λεει οτι αn χασω και αλλο dε θα βλεπομαι, θα ειμαι σαν φαντασμα, να φανταστεις με βαζει με το ζορυ να τρωω!ευτυχως ακομη δεν προλαβα να φτασω στα προθυρα εμετου οπως η alice.Αυτό που πρέπει επιτέλους να καταλαβουμε, είναι να γίνουμε γυναίκες με ταμπεραμέντο, που η καθεμία θα έχει το δικό της στιλ και όχι να έχουμε πρότυπα αυτά τα φωτομοντέλα που πεθαίνουν της πείνας !Φτιαχτείτε στο καθρέφτη σας, κλείστε το ματάκι σας στον εαυτό σας και πείτε «είμαι μια ξεχωριστή γυναίκα ! Μα πάνω από όλα, είμαστε η καθεμία μας, μια και μοναδική όμορφη γυναίκα!
Να είμαστε γυναίκες με προσωπικότητα, γυναίκες που να ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε!θα μου πειτε τωρα πως μιλαω εγω που ειμαι ομοιοπαθουσα?απλα θελω να περναω και καποια μηνυματα αισιοδοξιας, μη μας παρει και τελειως απο κατω..ετσι δεν ειναι βρε κοριτσια?

----------


## toutou

Θέλεις να είσαι ανορεκτική??



Συγχωρέστε με για το μακροσκελές του post, αλλά είναι μετάφραση ενός ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΟΥ κειμένου που εντόπισα σε ιστοσελίδα ανορεκτικών και πραγματικά ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ:

«Λοιπόν? Νομίζεις ότι η πείνα είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να χάσεις βάρος, έτσι? Νομίζω ότι μάλλον διαβάζεις πολλά παραμύθια. Λοιπόν, αυτά που θα πω δεν είναι παραμύθι. Ούτε είναι απλά διατροφική διαταραχή. Είναι ξεκάθαρα μια Κόλαση. Αλλά αφού το θέλεις, θα προχωρήσω και θα σε προετοιμάσω για την Κόλαση. Θα μάθεις τι ακριβώς πρόκειται να σου συμβεί. Αν αυτά που θα σου πω δεν σε κάνουν να συνειδητοποιήσεις πόσο ανόητα προχωράς προσπαθώντας ν?αναπτύξεις την Ανορεξία σου, τότε θα σου ευχηθώ καλή τύχη στη δολοφονία του εαυτού του. Γιατί αυτό θα κάνεις: θα σκοτώσεις τον εαυτό σου.
Η μεγαλύτερη ειρωνεία σε όσους παλεύουν να χάσουν βάρος πεινώντας είναι ότι ο μισός χρόνος περνάει άπρακτος. Στοιχηματίζω πως σκέφτεσαι παράλογα ότι θα γίνεις ξαφνικά λεπτή και γοητευτική, έτσι? Λάθος. Δεν θα γίνεις γοητευτική και στην πραγματικότητα θα παίρνεις κιλά. Ένα πράγμα είναι σίγουρο: η παράνοια είναι σίγουρα τμήμα του τρόπου που σκέφτεσαι. Το μυαλό σου δεν θα σου ανήκει πλέον. Πές του ΑΝΤΙΟ, λοιπόν κι εύχομαι να μην απολαύσεις την εμπειρία?
Όσο λιγότερο τρως, τόσο πιο χαμηλά πάει ο μεταβολισμός σου. Πεινάς και ξαναπεινάς κι ούτε γραμμάριο χάνεις? ή είσαι τόσο «τυχερή» που αν και πεινάς και ξαναπεινάς, εν τούτοις κερδίζεις βάρος. Το σώμα σου μοιάζει να έχει «κατεβάσει ρολλά» και τα κιλά σου δεν λένε να φύγουν.. Παρόλο που δεν χάνεις βάρος, παραμένεις γαντζωμένη σ?αυτό τον τρόπο ζωής. Ακόμα δεν είσαι σε θέση να σταματήσεις. Τη στιγμή που το σώμα σου θα υποφέρει απ?την ασιτία, εσύ θα είσαι πολύ μακριά απ?την εξής απροσδόκητη σκέψη: «Αχ.. δεν καταφέρνω τίποτα? μάλλον θα αρχίσω να ξανατρώω». Όχι? θα είσαι απελπισμένη, θα τρως λίγο και όλο πιο λίγο και θα δουλεύεις όλο και περισσότερο. Ξαφνικά, δεν θα είσαι ΙΚΑΝΗ να δουλέψεις πλέον. Οι μύες σου θα σταματήσουν να συνεργάζονται. Θα πανικοβληθείς και θα προσπαθήσεις να φας έστω και λίγο για να αντισταθμίσεις κάπως την αδυναμία σου (απλό σχήμα λόγου αυτό που σου λέω, αφού φυσικά δεν χάνεις βάρος). Τότε όμως δεν θα μπορείς να φας. Μόλις και μετά βίας θα τρως τόσο, ώστε να μένεις ζωντανή και δεν θα μπορείς να το σταματήσεις. Δεν θα γίνει όπως ήθελες κι όμως, ακόμη δεν θα μπορείς να το σταματήσεις και άσχετα απ?αυτό, δεν θα μπορείς να δεις την αλήθεια. Ποτέ δεν θα ξέρεις πώς πραγματικά φαίνεσαι. Μπα.. ανεξάρτητα από τις σκέψεις σου, μάλλον ζυγίζεις περίπου 200 κιλά? Αυτό είναι αλήθεια, είτε ζυγίζεις 75 κιλά είτε 35 κιλά. Θα είσαι χοντρή. ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΑ είναι η σωστή λέξη έτσι? Ναι, μάλλον είσαι μια απ?τις τόσες και τόσες «τυχερές» που δεν χάνουν βάρος. Αλλά μη στέκεσαι εκεί και σκέφτεσαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να αρρωστήσεις. Δεν είναι αλήθεια? καθόλου. Το δέρμα και τα μαλλιά σου είναι ξηρά, τα δόντια σου χάλια, η περίοδός σου έχει σταματήσει, τα κόκκαλά σου πονάνε, οι μύες σου μουδιάζουν.. λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίζεις. Ακόμα το θέλεις βέβαια. Μετά απ?όλα αυτά, δεν θα είσαι σαν αυτές. Δεν θα είσαι μια ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ. Θα είσαι επιτυχημένη: Λεπτή και τέλεια. Όμορφη.
Λοιπόν, μιας και πρόκειται να νικήσεις, να σου πω και το βραβείο, εντάξει? Είναι πολύ καλό! Θα είσαι αδύνατη. Θα είσαι αρρωστημένα αδύνατη. Τα πλευρά σου θα προεξέχουν και τα κόκκαλα των γοφών σου θα είναι μυτερά. Εσύ δεν θα τα δεις. Εσύ θα κοιτάς στον καθρέφτη και θα βλέπεις μια χοντρή. Θα βλέπεις «ψωμάκια». Θα βλέπεις τις γυναίκες που ζυγίζουν 25 κιλά περισσότερο από σένα και θ?αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν μπορείς να γίνεις τόσο λεπτή όσο αυτές. Θα κοιτιέσαι στον καθρέφτη κάθε μέρα και θα παίρνεις όρκο ότι έβαλες τουλάχιστον 5 κιλά. Οι άλλοι γύρω σου θα σε περνούν για τρελή, αλλά ούτε αυτό θα το βλέπεις. Ποτέ δεν θα δεις την αλήθεια. Οι άλλοι θα την βλέπουν? Θα είσαι αρρωστημένα αδύνατη.. αλλά δεν θα είσαι όμορφη και όλοι θα το βλέπουν αυτό. Εσύ όχι? θα είσαι κολλημένη στις ιδέες σου και θ?αναρωτιέσαι ότι σε λίγο θα μοιάζεις σε κείνη τη χοντρή θεία σου.. Δεν θα είσαι ελκυστική. Δεν θα είσαι. Θα έχεις μεγάλους μαύρους κύκλους στα μάτια. Το δέρμα σου θα έχει ένα χλωμό κίτρινο χρώμα, σε συνδυασμό μ?ένα ωραιότατο γκρίζο. Το μακιγιάζ δεν θα βοηθά. Μη νομίζεις, δεν θα σε βοηθήσει. Ούτε καν να το επιχειρήσεις, θα χάσεις το χρόνο σου. Χρόνο που θα ήταν καλύτερα να ξοδέψεις στην αγαπημένη σου ασχολία: να στέκεσαι και να κοιτάς το φαγητό. Φυσικά, οι άλλοι γύρω σου ούτε που θα προσέξουν ότι είσαι ωχρή. Θα είναι απασχολημένοι με τα φωτεινά χρώματα που θα φοράς για να καλύψεις το γκρίζο σου. Ό,τι κι αν επιχειρείς να κάνεις, θα οδηγεί σε κάποια μελανιά, σε μώλωπες. Ο,τιδήποτε. 
Είχες όμορφα μαλλιά? Δεν θα έχεις πια. Θα είναι ξηρά σαν άχυρο και θαμπά. Δεν θα λάμπουν. Νομίζεις ότι μια κρέμα θα τα βοηθούσε? Μπα. Δεν πρόκειται να τα βοηθήσει και δεν υπάρχει νόημα να δοκιμάσεις. Ίσως μαλακώσει για λίγο τα μαλλιά σου ?αφού χρησιμοποιήσεις μισό μπουκάλι φυσικά- αλλά δεν θα τα κάνει να δείχνουν καλύτερα. Αγόρασε μια περούκα με αλογοουρά. Θα σου χρειαστεί. Πιθανότατα, θα τη φοράς συνεχώς. Επίσης θα χρειαστείς και μια βαφή μαλλιών. Ειλικρινά ελπίζω να μην έχουν ωραίο χρώμα τα μαλλιά σου.. Γιατί σε λίγο δεν θα έχουν, ούτως ή άλλως. Ναι.. .το χρώμα των μαλλιών σου ξεθωριάζει. Γίνεται κάπως γκρίζο. Είναι ωραίο χρώμα το γκρίζο, ε? Μ?αρέσει πολύ. Νομίζω ότι το τωρινό γκρίζο-καφέ χρώμα τους ήταν οι φυσικές κόκκινες ή ξανθές ανταύγειες που είχες κάποτε? κάποτε.. ως ένδειξη αξιοπρέπειας στην εμφάνισή σου. 
Μιλώντας για μαλλιά, σου αρέσει αλήθεια η φαλάκρα? Το ελπίζω να σου αρέσει γιατί θα αποκτήσεις. Έχω μερικά υπέροχα κενά μαλλιών στο κεφάλι μου. Σχεδόν αόρατα. Ναι, αλήθεια! Έχω σέξυ τρίχες παντού. Χνούδι. Χνούδι.. είναι τέλεια! Όλα τα αγόρια το λατρεύουν και τα κορίτσια με ρωτούν πώς θα αποκτήσουν κι αυτές χνούδι. Ζηλεύουν, ξέρεις. Θα τους πω πώς το απέκτησα, λοιπόν: ΠΕΙΝΩΝΤΑΣ. Δεν θα το επιχειρήσουν ποτέ? Ξέρω γιατί. Όχι επειδή είναι έξυπνες και υγιείς, όχι, όχι.. Αλλά επειδή έχουν αδύναμο χαρακτήρα. Όχι δυνατό, όπως εγώ. 
Βέβαια καθώς μιλάμε τώρα, οι μύες μου πονάνε χειρότερα και δεν μπορώ πλέον να σηκώσω ούτε 2 κιλά βάρους, αλλά είμαι ακόμα δυνατή έτσι? Ναι.. είμαι.. γιατί ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΩ. Κι αυτή είναι η αληθινή δύναμη ε? Απαρνήσου λοιπόν τη βασική έστω διατροφή για να ζήσεις.. Ναι.. δυνατή κι έξυπνη.
Βάζω στοίχημα ότι είσαι μια απ?αυτές τις κοπέλες με τα αξιοζήλευτα, φυσικά μακριά νύχια. Εκείνα τα γυαλιστερά, μακρυά νύχια που ο κόσμος αναρωτιέται αν είναι ψεύτικα ή αληθινά. Κόψτα. Πήγαινε και κόψτα τώρα. Θα σπάσουν μόνο τους σε λίγο καιρό εξάλλου. Πες επίσης ΑΝΤΙΟ και στα προσφάτως γκριζαρισμένα μαλλιά σου. Όπου να?ναι, πέφτουν κι αυτά. Όταν κάνεις μπάνιο, πρέπει να καθαρίζεις 6 φορές το νεροχύτη απ?τις τρίχες που θα πέφτουν, ώστε να μπορούν να κυλούν τα νερά.. 
Επίσης πρέπει να βρείς τρόπο να ξεφορτωθείς τα ταμπόν και τις σερβιέτες που χρησιμοποιούσες. Δεν θα σου χρειάζονται πλέον. Ελπίζω ότι δεν κάνεις έρωτα γιατί χωρίς περίοδο, δεν θα ξέρεις αν είσαι έγκυος ή όχι. Υποθέτω ότι θα κάνεις το τεστ εγκυμοσύνης κάθε 2-3 βδομάδες και?ναι? μπορείς ακόμη να μείνεις έγκυος. 
Ελπίζω ότι ΔΕΝ αγαπάς τα μωρά, γιατί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα το χάσεις, αν ποτέ μείνεις έγκυος. Θα ήταν το καλύτερο για σένα αυτό, λόγω των «υπέροχων» γενετικών ανωμαλιών που προκαλεί η Ανορεξία. ʼρα, θα έπρεπε να ζήσεις ξέροντας ότι το μωρό σου ή πέθανε ή επέζησε έχοντας φοβερές αναπηρίες? εξαιτίας σου? Αλλά ένα λεπτό σώμα ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ έτσι? Ένα μικρό τίμημα είναι για την τελειότητα, εξάλλου δεν είσαι η μόνη που θα το πληρώσεις. Ποιος έχει ανάγκη τις ανόητες πνευματικές του ικανότητες? Ελπίζω το παιδί σου να μην τις έχει. Αλλά αυτό δεν θα είναι μάλλον πρόβλημα. Γιατί πιθανότατα δεν θ?αποκτήσεις ποτέ παιδί. Θα γίνεις στείρα και άτεκνη. Ε, καλά? η εγκυμοσύνη εξάλλου σε κάνει παχιά, έτσι?
Δεν μου αρέσει ο αθλητισμός. Κάποτε μου άρεσε. Όχι πια.. εξάλλου κι εσύ δεν θα μοιάζεις σε κανένα αθλητικό σώμα σε λίγο καιρό.. Δεν θα μπορείς να τρέξεις ή να χοροπηδήσεις. ΑΝΤΙΟ αντανακλαστικά, αντίο συνεργασία χεριών-ματιών. Δεν θα είσαι σε θέση να τρέξεις καθόλου κι αν επιχειρήσεις να παίξεις, θα σπάσεις κανένα γοφό. Ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκες αυτό τον παλιογοφό, εξάλλου. Ο νέος, πλαστικός γ
οφός σου είναι μια χαρά. Δεν είναι βέβαια σαν τον παλιό γοφό σου που έμενε πάντα ανέπαφος. Τούτος δεν «δένει» με την οστεϊκή σου μάζα. Αλλά η καμπουριαστή σου εμφάνιση είναι μια χαρά. Ελπίζω να το σκέφτηκες, γιατί θα είσαι έτσι καμπουριασμένη, το πολύ μέχρι τα 30 σου. 
Αφού είσαι μια από αυτές τις ΕΚΛΕΚΤΕΣ, μια απ?τις ανορεξικές, βάζω στοίχημα ότι απολαμβάνεις το κρύο, δροσερό νεράκι. ʼστο καλύτερα. Πιες απλό, ζεστό νεράκι ή αναψυκτικό διαίτης. Πονάει φοβερά το να πίνεις κρύα πράγματα.. Έχεις πλέον ευαίσθητα δόντια. Ξέχνα επίσης εκείνες τις ειδικές οδοντόκρεμες.. Δεν κάνουν τίποτα στα δόντια σου, που αργοπεθαίνουν από αβιταμίνωση. Ποτέ δεν συμπαθούσες αυτά τα δόντια εξάλλου. Η τεχνητή οδοντοστοιχία είναι μια χαρά. 
Πώς σου αρέσει να κάθεσαι? Α? με σταυρωμένα γόνατα ε? Χμ.. κακή ιδέα. Δεν μπορείς πια να κάθεσαι έτσι. Τα πόδια σου θα «πέφτουν» συνεχώς μουδιασμένα. Επώδυνο μούδιασμα. Δεν είναι όπως είχες συνηθίσει, αυτό το αίσθημα μυρμηγκιάσματος. Πονάει. Μια συμβουλή: αφού ξεσταυρώσεις τα πόδια σου, απλά κάτσε εκεί που είσαι. Μην επιχειρήσεις να τα κουνήσεις ή να τα τσιμπήσεις για να «ξυπνήσουν».. Κακή ιδέα. Προκαλεί πολύ πόνο. Μη στέκεσαι ούτε όρθια, εκτός κι αν διασκεδάζεις το να καταρρέεις?
Αυτό θα είναι κάτι καλό που θα αποκομίσεις. Ένα νέο χόμπυ. Το να ΠΕΦΤΕΙΣ. Τα πόδια σου δεν θα σε κρατάνε πια. Το να λυγίζουν ξαφνικά εκεί που στέκεσαι, θα γίνει η αγαπημένη τους δραστηριότητα. Γουστάρουν πολύ να καταρρέουν. Θα ξοδέψεις πολύ χρόνο στο πάτωμα. Οι λιποθυμίες και η αδυναμία θα είναι συχνές, επίσης, και μη φανταστείς ότι θα μπορείς να τις κρύψεις. Οι άλλοι γύρω σου θα βλέπουν τα τρεκλίσματά σου και θ?αναρωτιούνται.. κι αν ακόμη είναι εντελώς ανόητοι, θα καταλάβουν το γιατί.. ιδιαίτερα αν ζυγίζεις 15 κιλά λιγότερο. 
Ετοιμάσου για γκρίνια. «Φάε αυτό, φάε εκείνο, γιατί το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου??». Μπορείς πάντα να τρέξεις στο δωμάτιό σου για ν?απαλλαγείς απ?όλα αυτά. Μετά μπορείς να πεις ψέματα στο κρεβάτι και να δαγκώσεις τα χείλη σου μέχρι να ματώσουν.. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ, αναρωτήθηκες. Λόγω της κράμπας στα πόδια φυσικά.. αχ.. μάλλον ξέχασα να το αναφέρω αυτό. Οι κράμπες είναι ωραίες. Οι μύες σου κατρακυλούν σε βασανιστικούς «κόμπους». Επιχειρείς να σκύψεις και να τρίψεις τους κόμπους και.. τι? Δεν υπάρχουν κόμποι. Δεν μπορείς να τρίψεις κόμπους γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχουν . Απλά ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ότι υπάρχουν. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις. Πες λοιπόν ψέματα και πάλεψε να μην τσιρίξεις.. και πίστεψέ με.. θα το θέλεις πολύ. 
Αλλά ίσως να μη σκέφτεσαι και πολύ τα πόδια σου.. ίσως αποσπούν την προσοχή σου οι πονοκέφαλοι.. Πάρε μια ασπιρίνη.. ή μην πάρεις καλύτερα. Το στομάχι σου είναι τόσο άδειο.. η ασπιρίνη θα σου προκαλέσει εμετό.
Μπορείς πάντα ν?αποσπάσεις το μυαλό σου απ?τους πονοκεφάλους και τις κράμπες, πηγαίνοντας στην τουαλέτα. Αυτό είναι πράγματι πρωτοτυπία. Δεν το κάνεις πια συχνά. Το να κάθεσαι στη λεκάνη, έχει γίνει μια χλιδάτη συνήθεια. Επώδυνη μεν, αλλά χλιδάτη. Μερικές φορές διπλώνεις απ?τον πόνο.. και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είσαι στην τουαλέτα για να σου συμβεί αυτό. Όχι. Σου συμβαίνει παντού, στη δουλειά, στο κρεβάτι, στην καρέκλα του γραφείου σου. Διπλώνεσαι στα δύο γιατί πονούν φοβερά τα έντερά σου. Τι είναι? Είναι περιττώματα, αυτό είναι. Περιττώματα που συνθλίβουν τα σωθικά σου (όπως ένας βράχος συνθλίβει τους κόκκους της άμμου) και κινούνται αργά. Αυτό συμβαίνει πάλι και πάλι. Τελικά καταφέρνεις να τα ελέγξεις και να τα σμπρώξεις προς τα κάτω, οπότε μπορείς να πας στην τουαλέτα. Είσαι εκεί μέσα, κάνεις ό,τι κάνεις με φοβερούς πόνους και τα καταφέρνεις. Τρομάζεις όταν πας να σκουπιστείς και βλέπεις ΑΙΜΑ. Αλλά δεν μιλάς. Όχι, γιατί ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ να μιλήσεις, το να ζητήσεις ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ είναι κακό. Πετάς το χαρτί και προσποιείσαι ότι ΔΕΝ φοβήθηκες. Αλλά μην ανησυχείς τόσο πολύ, δεν θα κρατήσει για πάντα αυτό. Σωστά, θα περάσει κι αυτό.. αλλά μόνο επειδή θα βγουν τα περιττώματα θα περάσει. Ναι, ναι, τέρμα η αφόδευση για σένα. Για μισό λεπτό! Αν δεν αφοδεύεις, τι θα κάνεις? Μα θα ουρήσεις φυσικά, αλλά όχι όπως συνήθιζες. Θα ουρείς με δύο τρόπους πλέον: τον παλιό και τον καινούργιο. Θυμάσαι από πού έρχονται τα περιττώματα? Ε, κάτι άλλο βγαίνει τώρα από κει. Νερό, Σωστά, νερό. Δεν μιλάω για διάρροια. Μιλάω ξεκάθαρα για νερό, ακριβώς όπως ουρούσες στη συνηθισμένη θέση? Θα σε τρομοκρατήσει και αυτό.. Αλλά ακόμη δεν θα μιλήσεις. Περιστασιακά θα «ψεκάζονται» και κάτι στερεά, μαζί με το νερό. 
Αρκετά αηδιαστικό, έτσι? Εντάξει.. αξίζει τον κόπο όμως. Αξίζει τα πάντα, ακόμα και τα μαλλιά σου, τα νύχια σου, τα κόκκαλά σου, τους μύες σου, πιθανόν το μωρό σου, την υγεία της οικογένειάς σου, Ο,ΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ. Θυσίασε τα όλα, πέταξέ τα όλα. Είσαι αδύνατη τώρα, αυτό μετράει. Έστω κι αν δεν το ξέρεις..
Πιθανότατα έχεις πόνους στο στήθος. Ίσως και καρδιακές αρρυθμίες. Κι αυτά σε τρομάζουν επίσης, γιατί ποτέ δεν ήθελες να πεθάνεις, απλά ήθελες να είσαι αδύνατη. Θυμήσου όμως: δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις. Απαγορεύεται το να μιλήσεις και είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ να ζητήσεις βοήθεια.
Είχες ποτέ προβλήματα κατάθλιψης? Τώρα θα έχεις. Όσο λιγότερο τρως, τόσο πιο καταθλιπτική γίνεσαι. Ανεξάρτητα απ?την έλλειψη βιταμινών, ανεξάρτητα απ?τη λατρεμένη σου Ανορεξία. 
Είχες προβλήματα αϋπνίας? Σωστά μάντεψες, τώρα θα έχεις και τέτοια. Είσαι εξαντλημένη πέρα απ?τα όρια, αλλά ακόμη δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς? Και ποιος έχει ανάγκη από ύπνο? Πάντως όχι εσύ! Μένοντας ξύπνια, καις και περισσότερες θερμίδες.. 
Ήσουν καλή στη δουλειά σου? Δεν θα είσαι πλέον. Δεν μπορείς να συγκεντρωθείς. Το μυαλό σου δεν λειτουργεί και το μόνο που μπορείς πλέον να σκεφτείς είναι το φαγητό. Η απόδοσή σου πέφτει.
Σου άρεσε να βγαίνεις με φίλους? Δεν θα το κάνεις για πολύ καιρό ακόμα. Θα φοβάσαι μήπως κάποιος προσέξει πόσο? παχιά είσαι! Δεν βγαίνεις πλέον απ?το σπίτι χωρίς να ρίξεις επάνω σου τόνους ρούχων.. τρομοκρατείσαι στην ιδέα ότι κάποιος θα προσέξει το αποκρουστικό κορμί σου. Είσαι πιο νευρική τώρα. Πανικόβλητη. Έχεις και δυσκολία στο να μιλήσεις. Είχες ποτέ πρόβλημα τραυλίσματος? Τώρα λοιπόν, έχεις. Ξεχνάς συχνά και τι ήθελες να πεις πριν λίγο.. ΑΝΤΙΟ μνήμη. Και δεν μπορείς πια να βγαίνεις με φίλους, οπότε υποθέτω είναι κάτι που δεν το απολαμβάνεις πλέον.
Αν βγεις με φίλους, ίσως θελήσουν να φάνε!! Ίσως θελήσουν να πάτε σε εστιατόριο ή στο σινεμά. Πώς θα δικαιολογήσεις τότε, το ότι δεν θες ποπ-κορν? Πώς θα βρεις δικαιολογία για το ότι κάθεσαι στο τραπέζι του εστιατορίου πίνοντας κοκα-κόλα διαίτης ή τσιμπώντας σαλάτα και νερό, τη στιγμή που όλοι οι άλλοι καταβροχθίζουν φαγητά? Δεν μπορείς και μάλλον αυτοί θα θελήσουν να σε κάνουν να φας. ΟΧΙ, δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό. 
Μα γιατί θέλουν αυτοί να φας?? Επειδή νοιάζονται? ΟΧΙ. Επειδή θέλουν ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΗ. Πώς τολμούν? Όλοι θέλουν να γίνεις χοντρή. Οι γονείς σου, τα αδέλφια σου, οι φίλοι, οι συνεργάτες. Ο κόσμος είναι εναντίον σου και θέλουν όλοι να σε στροβιλίσουν σε μια αρρωστημένη παχυσαρκία. ΦΥΓΕ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ. Απ?όλους. Δεν καταλαβαίνουν και συνωμοτούν για την τελική σου πτώση. Δεν μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό, δεν θα τα χάσεις όλα. Κάθε στιγμή, κάποιος σε παροτρύνει να φας ή να γίνεις καλά. «για τη δική σου υγεία», λένε αλλά εσύ ξέρεις την αλήθεια. Σε μισούν και θέλουν να γίνεις χοντρή. Απομάκρυνέ τους. Διώξε μακριά όλους όσους σ?αγαπάνε. Αυτός είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να είσαι πάντα αδύνατη?
Όμως κάποια μέρα, όλα αυτά θα τελειώσουν. Κάποια μέρα ή θα πεθάνεις ή θα γίνεις καλά. Ο θάνατος είναι ευκολότερος.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ? ΓΙΑΤΙ? Ξέρω ότι ακόμη και τώρα που διάβασες όλα αυτά, στέκεσαι εκεί και θέλεις να το κάνεις. Γιατί? Τι είναι αυτό που θέλεις? ΘΕΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ? Πιστεύεις ειλικρινά ότι έτσι θα την κατακτήσεις? Πιστεύεις ειλικρινά ότι η κακή διατροφή δεν θα σου κλέψει την εμφάνισή σου? ΘΕΣ ΕΛΚΥΣΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ? Διάβασε αυτό. Δείξε μου την ελκυστικότητά σου. ΘΕΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ? Να σου πω ότι ποτέ δεν ήσουν τόσο ΕΚΤΟΣ ελέγχου, όσο είσαι τώρα που έχεις Ανορεξία. Δεν ελέγχεις το τι βάζεις στο στόμα σου. Κόλαση, δεν ελέγχεις ούτε καν τις σκέψεις σου. Δεν έχεις έλεγχο. Κανένα. Πιστεύεις ότι είσαι το μοναδικό άτομο επί γης που μπορεί έτσι απλά να το κάνεις, να γίνεις λεπτότερη και μετά να σταματήσεις? Λάθος. Δεν γίνεται έτσι. ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙΣ? Θες να ΘΥΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΣ ή κάτι τέτοιο? Πιστεύεις ότι αυτό είναι ομορφιά? Βάζω σ
τοίχημα πως σκεφτεσαι ότι είναι ένας τύπος ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑΣ. Δεν είναι. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτε όμορφο σαυτό. ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ? Αγόρασε καινούργια μάσκαρα ή χόρεψε γυμνή στους δρόμους. Το να χρειάζεσαι την προσοχή των άλλων είναι φυσιολογικό, όπως υπάρχουν τόσοι άλλοι τρόποι να το πετύχεις.. Θες να κοιτάς στα μάτια τους δικούς σου ανθρώπους και να ξέρεις ότι τους σκοτώνεις κι αυτούς? Φαντάσου να παρακολουθείς εσύ το παιδί σου να αυτοκαταστρέφεται, φαντάσου την αδυναμία σου να το βοηθήσεις, φαντάσου να ξέρεις ότι πεθαίνει και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα για να το σώσεις. Φαντάσου τη μέρα που φοβάσαι, που θα μπεις σπίτι και θα ΔΕΙΣ ΝΕΚΡΟ το παιδί σου απ?αυτό. Απλά σκέψου. Φυσικά, καθώς υποβάλλεις σε πείνα τον εαυτό σου, δεν θα δεις αυτό το μαρτύριο. Δεν θα είσαι σε θέση να το δεις. Δεν μπορείς να δεις τίποτα, είσαι τόσο απορροφημένη με τον εαυτό σου. Είσαι τόσο απασχολημένη να σκέφτεσαι για το βάρος σου, για το φαγητό. Θα το δεις μόνο όταν γίνεις καλά και θα ΜΙΣΗΣΕΙΣ τον εαυτό σου γι?αυτό που έκανες σ?όσους σ?αγαπούσαν. Θα εύχεσαι να υπήρχε κάτι που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις για να το διαγράψεις, αλλά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. Απλά πρέπει να ζήσεις μ?αυτό. Και το να ζεις μ?αυτό είναι σκληρό. Ειδικά όταν σκέφτεσαι πόσες φορές θύμωσες μαζί τους, πόσες φορές έγινες αντιπαθής όταν απλά προσπαθούσαν να σου σώσουν τη ζωή?
Αν το κάνεις αυτό, κάποια μέρα θα ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕΙΣ. Κάποια μέρα θα σηκωθείς και θα συνειδητοποιήσεις πόσα πολλά έχεις χάσει. Ίσως καταλάβεις ότι έχασες τα ομορφότερα χρόνια σου. Ότι πέταξες την ευκαιρία για ένα καλύτερο αύριο. Πέταξες τους περιπάτους, τους φίλους, τις απολαύσεις. Τόσες στιγμές πέρασαν και δεν θα γυρίσουν πίσω. Θα μετανιώσεις γι?αυτό περισσότερο απ?όλα και δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.. τίποτα δεν θα μπορεί να φέρει πίσω αυτά τα χαμένα χρόνια και ξέρεις κάτι? Πιθανότατα δεν θα θυμάσαι και αρκετά απ?όσα συνέβησαν αυτά τα χρόνια?
Ίσως θέλεις να το κάνεις για την ομορφιά, το λεπτό κορμί. Ίσως ΜΙΣΕΙΣ τον εαυτό σου και σκέφτεσαι ότι έτσι μπορείς να το διορθώσεις. Θες να μάθεις σχετικά με το να μισείς τον εαυτό σου? Θες? Τότε πήγαινε στην άκρη και άρχισε να πεινάς γιατί μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι, όσο κι αν μισείς τον εαυτό σου τώρα, δεν είναι τίποτα, ΤΙΠΟΤΑ συγκρινόμενο με το πώς θα νιώθεις για σένα, αν μπλεχτείς μ?αυτό. Θα περιφρονήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Θα τον μισήσεις περισσότερο απ?όλα. Κάθε μέρα θα τον μισείς πιο πολύ. Θα τον θεωρείς σαν ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ σ?αυτό τον πλανήτη. ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ, αλλά ο θάνατος παραείναι καλός για την περίπτωσή σου. Είσαι λίγο πιο χαμηλά απ?τους δολοφόνους και τους βιαστές. Αυτοί που κακοποιούν παιδιά είναι καλύτεροι από σένα και ανεξάρτητα από το πόσο σε βασανίζει τούτη η σκέψη, ξέρεις ότι αξίζεις πολύ χειρότερα.
Αλλά ξέρεις κάτι? Το να μισείς τον εαυτό σου είναι το τελευταίο που σ?ανησυχεί τώρα. Γιατί υπογράφεις την ίδια την εγγύηση του θανάτου σου. Και δε νοιάζεσαι και πολύ.. Αλλά θα νοιαστείς. Θα νοιαστείς και θα κλάψεις και θα οργιστείς και θα ορκιστείς ότι θα έδινες τα πάντα για να κερδίσεις πίσω όσα έχασες. Αλλά θα είναι πολύ αργά, γιατί τη στιγμή που θα είσαι πολύ-πολύ βαθιά σ?αυτό το τούνελ, ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ήδη. Είναι πολύ αργά να ανοίξεις δρόμο διεξόδου, όσο πολύ κι αν το θέλεις.
Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα της Ανορεξίας, της Νευρικής Ανορεξίας. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα δυναμικά άρθρα που διαβάζεις για το πόσοι και πόσοι ανέκαμψαν απ?αυτήν. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ομορφιά που βλέπεις, καθώς κοιτάς εκείνο το αδύνατο μοντέλο. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με εκείνη την όμορφη, αδύνατη κοπελίτσα που ζυγίζει μόλις 40 κιλά. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με ο,τιδήποτε έζησες πιο πριν. Και ποτέ πια δεν θα ξαναείσαι η ίδια».- 


Απο το E-psychology και την Έλσα

----------


## smile002

geia sas...apofasisa na ginw melos aytou tou site giati eixa paromoia empeiria apo thn as8eneia pou exei ginei dystyxws moda...arxisa na xanw kila prin 2 kalokairia k meta egine psyxwsh...phra meta kapoia kila k ekana sklhrh diaita k poly agwna gia na ta xasw an k par ola ayta hmoun 1.62 k 50 kila...d exana tpt k meta apo 1 mhna arxise na leitourgei o metabolismos ka8ws arxisa ksana k enorganh pou kanw xronia...eftasa 37 kila k d epina oute nero...h periodos mou exei stamathsei edw k 1 xrono paroles tis ormones pou phra...prin 2 mhnes omws peripou kourasthka...kourasthka na metraw 8ermides, na exw typseis gia oti trww, na gymnazomai extra monh mou, na koitazomai ston ka8refth, na lew psemmata gia na apofygw thn proslhpsh trofhs, na paraponiountai oi goneis mou, na xanw ton ypno mou epeidh phra 200 grammaria....opote afe8hka, ksekinhsa siga siga mia pio oloklhrwmenh diaita h mallon ksanarxisa na trww..parakolou8w psyxologo giati parolo pou paradexthka to problhma, fobamai mhpws kapoia mera gyrisw pisw...k fysika exw k programma apo diatrofologo wste na me krataei sta 49-50 kila...einai apla mia KOLASH egw ayto exw na pw...8elei poly dynamh na bgeis apo ayto k eyxomai oles oses to exoun na th broun ayth th dynamh...d yparxei tpt pou na mporei na kanei kaneis gia na tis boh8hsei...an to atomo to idio d paradextei to problhma tou d ginetai tpt...egw to mono pou mou menei na eyxomai einai na mou apokatasta8ei o kyklos k na er8ei h periodos mou h opoia panta prin xasw ta kila htan kanonikotath...shmeiwteon oti pote den eixa problhma me ta kila, hmoun kanonikh pros adynath...d kserw pws egine ayto meta...apo kapoio shmeio k meta se elegxei de to elegxeis esy...

----------


## maria_p_40

Δεν είχες τη στοιχειώδη ευθιξία να δώσεις τα στοιχεία του ΑΝΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΜΕΝΟΥ -από το site e-psychology- άρθρου "θέλεις να είσαι ανορεκτική?"..... Εύγε...

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/vie...d.php?tid=1209

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

ʼλλο ένα συγκλονιστικό άρθρο...αληθινές ιστορίες της διπλανής πόρτας...


Maria_p_40 καιρό έχουμε να σε <<ακούσουμε>>...

----------


## sougar_ed

> _Originally posted by maria_p_40_
> Δεν είχες τη στοιχειώδη ευθιξία να δώσεις τα στοιχεία του ΑΝΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΜΕΝΟΥ -από το site e-psychology- άρθρου "θέλεις να είσαι ανορεκτική?"..... Εύγε...
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/vie...d.php?tid=1209


Μaria_p_40, αν και δε μου πέφτει λόγος, νομίζω ότι άδικα επιτείθεσαι γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς και αλλιώς το κείμενο είναι παρμένο απο site για ανορεκτικούς ανθρώπους, γεγονός που αναφέρουν και οι 2 κοπέλες. Εννοώ ότι δεν είναι το e-psychology η κύρια πηγή.
Αν υπάρχει κάτι μεμπτό, αυτό είναι ότι δεν αναφέρεται ούτε εδώ ούτε στο e-psychology το link της πηγής ή έστω το όνομα του site.

----------


## toutou

> _Originally posted by smile002_
> geia sas...apofasisa na ginw melos aytou tou site giati eixa paromoia empeiria apo thn as8eneia pou exei ginei dystyxws moda...arxisa na xanw kila prin 2 kalokairia k meta egine psyxwsh...phra meta kapoia kila k ekana sklhrh diaita k poly agwna gia na ta xasw an k par ola ayta hmoun 1.62 k 50 kila...d exana tpt k meta apo 1 mhna arxise na leitourgei o metabolismos ka8ws arxisa ksana k enorganh pou kanw xronia...eftasa 37 kila k d epina oute nero...h periodos mou exei stamathsei edw k 1 xrono paroles tis ormones pou phra...prin 2 mhnes omws peripou kourasthka...kourasthka na metraw 8ermides, na exw typseis gia oti trww, na gymnazomai extra monh mou, na koitazomai ston ka8refth, na lew psemmata gia na apofygw thn proslhpsh trofhs, na paraponiountai oi goneis mou, na xanw ton ypno mou epeidh phra 200 grammaria....opote afe8hka, ksekinhsa siga siga mia pio oloklhrwmenh diaita h mallon ksanarxisa na trww..parakolou8w psyxologo giati parolo pou paradexthka to problhma, fobamai mhpws kapoia mera gyrisw pisw...k fysika exw k programma apo diatrofologo wste na me krataei sta 49-50 kila...einai apla mia KOLASH egw ayto exw na pw...8elei poly dynamh na bgeis apo ayto k eyxomai oles oses to exoun na th broun ayth th dynamh...d yparxei tpt pou na mporei na kanei kaneis gia na tis boh8hsei...an to atomo to idio d paradextei to problhma tou d ginetai tpt...egw to mono pou mou menei na eyxomai einai na mou apokatasta8ei o kyklos k na er8ei h periodos mou h opoia panta prin xasw ta kila htan kanonikotath...shmeiwteon oti pote den eixa problhma me ta kila, hmoun kanonikh pros adynath...d kserw pws egine ayto meta...apo kapoio shmeio k meta se elegxei de to elegxeis esy...


Μόνη σου το λες ότι είσαι σε καλό δρόμο γλυκειά μου. Πάρε δύναμη από σένα που κάνεις μια τόσο σοβαρή προσπάθεια και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις.
Μη χάνεσαι, πες μας τα νέα σου...

----------


## toutou

> _Originally posted by maria_p_40_
> Δεν είχες τη στοιχειώδη ευθιξία να δώσεις τα στοιχεία του ΑΝΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΜΕΝΟΥ -από το site e-psychology- άρθρου "θέλεις να είσαι ανορεκτική?"..... Εύγε...
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/vie...d.php?tid=1209


Δεν κατάλαβα τις ακριβώς ενοείς, αλλά μάθε ότι μπορούμε να παραθέσουμε οτιδήποτε αν αναφέρουμε την πηγή του και ειδικά κάτι τέτοιο που μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιους ανθρώπους. 
Αν στην Ουγκάντα δεν γίνεται, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν φταίω εγώ...

----------


## smile002

η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι περίεργο (για να μη πω δύσκολο) να καταλαβαίνεις στο σώμα σου ότι παχαίνεις και να το νιώθεις στα ρούχα σου...εξάλλου εγώ τόσο καιρό είχα συνηθίσει να τα νιώθω να πλέουν όλο και περισσότερο...όπως και να χει όλα αυτά δεν έχουν σημασία πια καθώς και να το ήθελα, δεν έχω τη δύναμη να αρχίσω ξανά την αφαγία που ακολουθούσα και κατά μια έννοια είμαι ευγνώμων και χαρούμενη γι' αυτό....

----------


## kelly2008

πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα και φοβηθηκα με αυτα που ελεγε η Natalia....την εχετε ξαναδει εδω τριγυρω φετος??37 κιλα???δεν θελω ποτε να παω τοσο 65 κιλα μου αρκει και θα ειμαι μια χαρα!!!να αδυνατισω θελω οχι να πεθανω!!να μπορω να βαλω αυτα που θελω οχι να πεφτουν τα ρουχα απο πανω μου!!

Natalia ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα και να εβαλες μυαλο!!

----------


## SOFIATDKNY

VASIKA EGW SMFWNW MAZI SOU ! OSO PIO KOKALIARA EINAI MIA KOPELA TOSO PIO WRAIA EINAI !!!!!!!! SINEXISE ! BYE !

----------


## SOFIATDKNY

signwmi re paidia giati oloi tis lete na valei kila kai na stamatisei auto pou kanei ! opws kai na to kanoume oles oi kopeles prospathoun na einai kokaliares ! egw eimai mazi sou natalia !

----------


## smile002

sofiatdkny,
πολυ απλα γιατι δεν αξιζει να πεθανεις....μπορεις να εχεις θεικο σωμα κ να εισαι φυσιολογικη η αδυνατη-λεπτη
οταν εισαι ανορεξικη...
1)πεφτουν μαλλια
2)σπανε νυχια
3)το στομαχι παθαινει ζημια (δε δεχεται ουτε το νερο)
4)τα δοντια καταστρεφονται απο τα γαστρικα υγρα
5)αρρυθμιες
6)ζαλαδες
7)αδυναμια συγκεντρωσης
8)ατροφικοι μυς λογω ασιτιας
9)πονος στα κοκαλα, οστεοπορωση
10)αμηνορροια
11)αισθηση κρυου-υποθερμια
12)ελλειψη βιταμινων,ιχνοστοιχειων κλπ
13)αδυνατη οραση
14)αυπνια
15)αποξενωση, απογνωση, αλλοτροιωση

κ το τελευταιο?θανατος...α κ κατι αλλο...σε προχωρημενες περιπτωσεις ο οργανισμος αρχιζει να τρεφεται απο τα ιδια του τα οργανα (οπως κ το μυαλο) κ εμφανιζονται κ εγκεφαλικες βλαβες...


μηπως να ξανασκεφτοσουν γιατι να επαιρνε καποιος οπως η Ναταλια κιλα? 
:)

----------


## alex1970

SOFIATDKNY ελπιζω να τα λες για πλακα ολα αυτα ...

----------


## hopa

sofiaTDKNY εκτος απο αποψεις αλλαξε και τα greeklish σου,διαβαζουμε που διαβαζουμε βλακειες να μην βγαζουμε και τα ματια μας....ειναι και ορος του φορουμ να γραφουμε αποκλειστικα στα ελληνικα.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σοφία,αν πραγματικά το θέλεις αυτό,
τουλάχιστον προβληματίσου μια στιγμή
γιατί να σου μιλάμε όλοι με τον τρόπο αυτό...
Κι αν αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία για σένα,
αναλογίσου τους λόγους,τις ανάγκες σου,
που σε ωθούν σε μια τέτοια επιθυμία...
Να προσέχεις!
Σου εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο!

----------


## Natalia_ed

Hey guys!
Τι κάνετε? Καιρό έχω να μπω. Τώρα που τελείωσαν οι πανελλήνιες εχω και περισσότερο χρόνο! Απλά μπήκα να πω ένα γεια μιας και βλέπω ότι ορισμένοι εκφράζουν τις έντονες αμφιβολίες τους για το αν ζω ή όχι. Λοιπόν, όπως βλέπετε, ζω... Είμαι 37 κιλά και ακόμη ανορεξική αλλά πια δεν ξέρω αν όλο αυτό είναι επιλογή γτ νιώθω ότι δε μπορώ να ξεφύγω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπάθησα να φάω αλλά το στομάχι μου δεν τα δέχεται. Κάθε φορά που τρώω, τρέχω στην τουαλέτα. Αλλά τι σημασία έχει πια, με δικές μου επιλογές διαμόρφωσα έτσι τη ζωή μου. Είναι μια εξολοκλήρου δική μου επιλογή αυτό που περνάω(ήταν αρχικά τουλάχιστον).

Σοφία, υπάρχουν στιγμές που χαίρομαι που είμαι πιο αδύνατη από όλες τις φίλες μου, που όταν σκέφτονται έναν αδύνατο άνθρωπο η πρώτη τους σκέψη είμαι εγώ αλλά μη νομίζεις ότι είναι ό,τι καλύτερο το 22 νούμερο παντελόνι να σου είναι φαρδύ και να μην ξέριες πως να ντυθείς.
Και κάτι ακόμη που τώρα μετά τις πανελλήνιες που άρχισα να βγαίνω πάρα πολύ συχνά έξω έχω καταλαβεί, όλοι με κοιτούν και λένε "Κοιτά μια πάρα πολύ αδυνατή" και αυτό δυστυχως δεν με χαροποιεί πάντα...

----------


## hopa

Ναταλια οκ η πραγματικοτητα που ζεις ειναι επιλογη σου αλλα πες μου ειλικρινα τους δικους σου ανθρωπους δεν τους σκεφτεσαι?
και απο οτι καταλαβα εισαι πιτσιρικα ,απο προσωπικη εμπειρια σου μιλαω οτι τα μυαλα που ειχα στην ηλικια στην ηλικια σου δεν εχουν καμια σχεση μ'αυτα που κουβαλαω τωρα σχεδον 10 χρονια μετα,κι αυτο στο λεω γιατι ισως αν ποτε αναθεωρησεις τις τωρινες σου αποψεις και την γενικοτερη σταση σου απεναντι στο φαι και στη ζωη ισως να μην εχεις την ευκαιρια να αλλαξεις γιατι ξερεις οτι παιζεις με την ζωη σου...ευχομαιμκαλη φωτιση σε σενα και μεγαλο κουραγιο στους δικους σου

----------


## smile002

Ναταλία,
χαιρομαι που μας ειπες νεα σου..πιστευω οτι ναι ειναι επιλογη σου, ομως με βοηθεια μπορεις να ξεφυγεις ακομα..η πρωτη βοηθεια πρεπει να γινει απο εσενα..το πρωτο μεγαλο βημα..εγω οταν λεω οτι ημουν ανορεξικη ποναω..νιωθω κατι μεσα μου να με τσιμπαει να με ενοχλει...ειναι πολυ λεπτες οι ισορροπιες της υγειας μας σε αυτες τις καταστασεις..ξερω οτι τωρα τα λογια μου σου ακουγονται κουφια...ξερω οτι η φωνη που σε διαταζει ενοχλειται οταν ακους αυτα τα λογια..ειναι σαν να μπαινει ενας τοιχος αναμεσας σας κ σας εμποδιζει να στηριχτητε η μια στην αλλη...απλα θελω να σου εκφρασω την πεποιθηση μου οτι παντα υπαρχει ελπιδα αν εσυ θελεις..κ αυτο ειναι κ το δυσκολο...οτι τις μεγαλυτερες μαχες τις δινεις με εσενα κ οτι το μεγαλυτερο βημα επισης θα το κανεις εσυ...μετα θα ερθουν ολα σταδιακα...ευχομαι να "ξυπνησεις" γρηγορα κ να εισαι παντα καλα...εισαι 18 χρονων, δεν μπορει να τα παρατας κ να αφηνεσαι σε αυτη την επιλογη οταν ξερεις τις συνεπειες της...

φιλικα..

----------


## alex1970

αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι ειχες το στοχο τα 37 κιλα .η αποψη μου ειναι οτι εσυ προσπαθεις να αυτοκτονησεις με αυτο τον τροπο.ειναι σκληρο αυτο που λεω αλλα εγω προσωπικα ετσι το βλεπω.ετσι και αλλιως επειδη υπαρχει και το συνδρομο επανασιτισης φαε πολυ λιγο περισσοτερο την αρχη και προδευτικα αυξησε το ,δεν ειναι περιεργο αυτο που σου συμβαινει οτι δεν μπορεις να φας.ομως αν θες μπορεις λιγο λιγο καθε μερα.πηγες καλα στις εξετασεις ?βρε συ μην προκαλεις τον αλλον να σε κοιταξει με αυτον τον τροπο.χαζομαρα ειναι.

----------


## Dimitroola

ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ. ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΣΤΗ ʼ' ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ. ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ. ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ, ΑΛΛΑ, ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ! ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ..ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΦΑΩ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΜΥΣ ΜΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Βλέπω μια διαφορά στον τρόπο,που εκφράζεσαι,Ναταλί μου κι αυτό συνεπάγεται μια νέα οπτική...
Είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό βήμα! ʼλματα δεν γίνονται από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη...Σταθερά μικρά βήματα χρειαζόμαστε!
Αν το θέλήσεις,σίγουρα υπάρχουν ειδικοί να σε βοηθήσουν με τη σταδιακή πρόσληψη τροφής και την ψυχολογία σου...
Αλλά και άτομα εδώ,που σε καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα,από τη στιγμή που έχουν περάσει ή ακόμα περνούν τα ίδια...
Χαίρομαι ,που δεν χάνεσαι...Ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις μέχρι να βρεις τον υγειή και χαρούμενο εαυτό σου! Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## dexa

NATALIA μου ενα θα πω!!
Ειλικρινα χαιρομαι μεσα απο την ψυχη μου που ζεις!!!
Στο λεω ετσι εξω απο τα δοντια ,γιατι εκανες καιρο να ακουστεις ,και καποια παιδια απο εδω μεσα μαζι και εγω σκεφτηκαμε οτι μπορει να εχεις παθει το χειροτερο!!!
Να σου θυμισω πως τα ελεγες τον πρωτω καιρο που μπηκες?!
Συμφωνα με εκεινα που ελεγες το ειχαμε σχεδον σιγουρο.
Και παλι σου λεω οτι χαρηκα παρα πολυ που φανηκες παλι και εισαι καλα!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!

----------


## Natalia_ed

dexa, 
ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Ζω ακόμη όπως βλέπετε!!!
Σήμερα το πρωί που ζυγίστηκα ειμαι 36.1kg. Ξέρεις δε νοιώθω και πάρα πολύ καλά ούτε σωματικά ούτε ψυχικά...
Δεν είχα χρόνο να μπαίνω συχνότερα...
Οι πανελλήνιες βλέπεις... και ευτυχώς τα πήγα πολύ καλά!!!

----------


## daBubbleBlue

Πάρα πολύ ωραία !
Από τότε που άρχισες το post - 25/Ιουνίου/2007 -αυτό Natalia μου έχεις χάσει 3 κιλά .
Στο μεταξύ έχει περάσει ένας χρόνος κι εσύ δεν έχεις να χάσεις παρά μόνο ζωτικά λειτουργικά όργανα.
Το ξέρεις οτι ο οργανισμός "κανιβαλλίζει" από αυτά όταν αρχίζει να μην έχει κάτι άλλο να καταναλώσει, εε? το ξέρεις?
Τρως από το μυαλό σου, τα σπλάχνα σου αυτή τη στιγμή.
Απορώ, οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν?
Κοριτσάκι μου καλό, αντιλαμβάνεσαι οτι θα πρέπει ΑΜΕΣΟΤΑΤΑ να ζητήσεις ιατρική βοήθεια σε όλο το φάσμα που επιβάλλεται?
Κάντο ΤΩΡΑ σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## stargazer_ed

Υπάρχει ένα όριο που όταν το ξεπεράσεις στα κιλά χειροτερεύεις και πολύ μάλιστα. Οι άντρες θέλουμε αδύνατες αλλά γυμνασμένες κοπέλες, με ψαχνό! Οπότε αν ο στόχος σου είναι ν' αρέσεις σε συμβουλεύω να πας στα κιλά που πρέπει και να γυμναστείς. Κι αν σ' ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ να αρέσεις, τότε στο εγγυώμαι ότι αν κάνεις αυτά που σου λέω θα έχεις 10πλάσιες κατακτήσεις. Δε στο πάω σε θέμα υγείας κλπ γιατί τα έχεις ακούσει πολλές φορές. Στο πάω καθαρά εκεί που σε νοιάζει : να αρέσεις.

----------


## smile002

Πιστευω οτι το θεμα ειναι πρωτα να αρεσει στον εαυτο της η Ναταλια κ μετα στους αλλους.Γιατι αν δ την ευχαριστει αυτο που βλεπει στον καθρεφτη τοτε δε θα κανει τιποτα για κανενα προκειμενου να αρεσει.Εμενα μου ελεγε π.χ. ο καλος μου στα 37 κιλα να παρω κιλα κλπ γιατι ανησυχει κ δ ειμαι ωραια κ τα σχετικα αλλα εγω εκει το χαβα μου...Θελει μονος σου να συνειδητοποιησεις καποια πραγματα..

----------


## daBubbleBlue

Το θεωρώ γελοίο να είναι κάποιος σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση για να αρέσει.
Και ναι, τη δύναμη που χρειάζεται για να αποδεχθούμε τον εαυτό μας αφού τον γνωρίσουμε είναι που στερούμαστε οι περισσότεροι.
Πάντως , είναι παραλογο.

----------


## smile002

μπλε τσιχλοφουσκιτσα ειναι παραλογο...ομως το παραλογο ως εννοια εχει υποκειμενικοτητα σ αυτες τις καταστασεις...δεν το συνειδητοποιησεις οταν το παθαινεις γιατι δεν βλεπεις...μπορει να θεωρεις τα παντα νορμαλ ενω οι γυρω σου να τα βλεπουν παραλογα...αν αυτη η δυναμη που λες δεν βγει στην επιφανεια απο πολυ βαθια τοτε δε γνωριζεις παραλογα κ μη...δυστυχως...εισαι εσυ κ μια φωνουλα που σε επιβραβευει για καθε γραμμαριο που χανεις η σε "κραζει" οταν συμβαινει το αντιθετο...καθε τριτος που λεει για κατι παραλογο ειναι απλα μια ενοχληση, ενας "τοιχος" που μπαινει μπροστα κ εμποδιζει τη φωνη να ακουστει καθαρα...κ αυτο στην καλυτερη περιπτωση...στην χειροτερη?ο τριτος που θα μιλησει για το παραλογο θα ειναι απλα ενας ψιθυρος μπροστα στη φωνη...

----------


## stargazer_ed

Το να αυτοκαταστρέφεται κάποιος για να αρέσει είναι συχνό φαινόμενο. Πόσοι γυμναστές ή ψωνάρες που είναι τσίτα από λιποδιαλύτες, κρεατίνες, στεροειδή και άλλα τόσα το ίδιο δεν κάνουν με τους ανορεκτικούς? Απλά εκείνοι δεν φαίνονται άρρωστοι όπως μια κοπέλα 40 κιλών αλλά ωραίοι και τους κυνηγάνε.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι θέμα αυτοκαταστροφής. Απλά πρέπει μια ανορεκτική κοπέλα να καταλάβει ότι δεν αρέσει! Ότι αυτό που κάνει το κάνει άδικα. Τουλάχιστον ο πρεζάκιας γυμναστής που πίνει ό,τι να ναι χαλάει συκώτια και νεφρά αλλά αρέσει! Μια ανορεκτική καταστρέφεται αλλά κανείς δε τη θέλει όταν το έχει παρακάνει. Η λύση εκεί είναι οι γονείς να βουτάνε τέτοια άτομα και με το ζόρι να τα πηγαίνουν για ψυχιατρική, ψυχολογική και ιατρική υποστήριξη αφού δεν είναι σε κατάσταση να δουν καθαρά όταν αρχίζει το τέλος.

----------


## smile002

Το να τα πανε με το ζορι ειναι κοντρα σε κααααααθε μεθοδολογια γιατι πολυ απλα θα φερει το ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΟ αποτελεσμα..Θα εμμεινεις στην ανορεξια με περισσοτερη μανια...Νομιζω επαναλαμβανομαι αλλα τι να γινει?Λεω λοιπον κ παλι οτι χρειαζεται ο ιδιος να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου κ να συνειδητοποιησεις ΜΟΝΟΣ καποια πραγματα για να σε βοηθησουν κ οι αλλοι...αλλιως δ γινεται τιποταααααααα...

----------


## NADINE_ed

"Για το καλό μου,για το καλό μου,ώσπου δεν άντεξε στο τέλος το μυαλό μου..."
Ψυχοθεραπεία με το ζόρι! Το ακούσαμε κι αυτό! Μπορεί να θεσπιστεί και ως ποινή...
Σίγουρα θα έχει εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα!Θα γίνουμε έτσι σίγουρα όλοι καλύτεροι!
Και δε θα το εφαρμόσουμε μόνο στους διατροφικά διαταραγμένους,
αλλά στον καθένα που εμείς θεωρούμε ότι δεν πάει καλά...
Ε,ρε κάτι γλέντια!

----------


## stargazer_ed

Δε θεωρώ εγώ ή εσύ ότι ο ανορεξικός δεν είναι στα καλά του. Είναι αυταπόδεικτο. Κι αν κάποιος δεν έχει σώας τας νέφρας που λέγανε και παλιά, τότε ο περίγυρός του πρέπει να τον σώσει. Αν κάποιος είναι ναρκομανής δεν είναι υποχρέωση των γονέων να φροντίσουν το παιδί τους και να το πάνε όπου πρέπει? Το ίδιο και με σοβαρές ασθένειες, ψυχιατρικές ή μη. Γιατί όταν κάποιος δεν είναι mentally stable, ίσως λόγω ψυχωτικής συμπεριφοράς, δε μπορεί να κρίνει τι είναι σωστό.

Και μη μου πείτε ότι καταστρατηγώ την ελευθερία του ατόμου. Γιατί όταν ο άλλος έχει καρκίνο πχ και δε πάει νοσοκομείο γιατί φοβάται τι πρέπει να κάνεις? Αν έχει πρόβλημα ανορεξίας επίσης μπορεί να καταστραφεί ο οργανισμός οπότε ναι, για το καλό του...., για το καλό του....θα δει το γιατρό του! Εκτός αν είναι καλύτερα ν' αφήνουμε τον κόσμο να υποφέρει και να πεθαίνει.

Και δε μιλάω για έναν υπέρβαρο που για το χ, ψ λόγο είναι 100 κιλά. Μιλάω για ανορεκτικούς που οδηγούνται με βεβαιότητα στο θάνατο.

----------


## smile002

δε θα εχει αποτελεσμα λεμε!!!!υπαρχουν 215467865 τροποι για να βρεις δικαιολογια να μη φας!!!!δε θα σε εμποδισει κανεις αν εσυ δε θες!!!ελεος

----------


## Natalia_ed

stargazer,
μπορείς να λες ό,τι θες απλά δεν πάει να πει ότι στέκει κιόλας. Τώρα πια δεν αρνούμαι το γεγονός ότι είμαι άρρωστη. Μην τρελαθούμε όμως ότι αυτόν που παίρνει κρεατίνες τον θεωρούν υγιή κ τον κυνηγάνε!!! Σε πληροφορώ ότι πράγματι αν με δεις ίσως και με την πρώτη ματιά εσύ να πεις ότι είμαι άρρωστη. Αλλά γελιέσαι αν νομίζεις ότι οι ανορεξικές δεν έχουν κατακτήσεις... Εσένα μπορεί να μην σου περνάει καν από το μυαλό πώς κάποιος μπορεί να κοιτάξει μια κοπελα 36, 37, 38, 39 κιλών αλλά σε πληροφορώ ότι δεν είναι έτσι.

----------


## Natalia_ed

stargazer,
δεν ξέρω αν εσύ αντιματωπίζεις κάποιο διατροφικό πρόβλημα αλλά πίστεψέ με στο γιατρό με το ζόρι δεν πας. Και στο λέει μια κοπέλα 36 κιλών. Όσο πιο πολύ στο λένε τόσο πιο πολύ αρνείσαι. Και νομίζεις ότι οι γονείς μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι ουσιαστικό εάν το ίδιο το άτομο δε θέλει? Ειδικά εάν το άτομο είναι ενήλικο...

----------


## stargazer_ed

Όταν κάποιος ξεφεύγει από τα όρια της λογικής και παραλογίζεται τότε μιλάμε για ψυχιατρικά κι όχι απλά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Επειδή δεν είσαι mentally εντάξει, sorry που το λέω αλλά όποιος αυτοκτονεί έτσι δεν είναι και πολύ καλά, τότε λογικό είναι κάποιος να αναλάβει τα περαιτέρω.

Όπως ένας ψυχοπαθής δε παίρνει αυτός αποφάσεις στο νοσοκομείο αλλά οι δικοί του, όπως θα πας με το ζόρι ένα ναρκομανή εκεί που πρέπει, όπως αναγνωρίζονται ελαφρυντικά σε ψυχασθενείς ή δε διαχειρίζονται την περιουσία τους...έτσι και στην περίπτωση αυτή χρειάζεται εισαγωγή. Να ξεπεραστεί ο άμεσος κίνδυνος για τη ζωή και ΜΕΤΑ αρχίζει η ψυχική αποκατάσταση.

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼρθρο 1687 Αστικού Κώδικα: 
Όταν η κατάσταση ενός προσώπου επιβάλλει την ακούσια νοσηλεία του σε μονάδα ψυχικής υγείας,
αυτή γίνεται μετά προηγούμενη άδεια του δικαστηρίου και κατά τις διατάξεις ειδικών νόμων.

stargazer,
αυτό που λες ισχύει,αλλά κατά πόσο πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις του νόμου σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση,δεν το ξέρω...
Πάντως,στο ξαναλέω...Δεν είναι ότι λες αβάσιμες ασυναρτησίες...Τα έχεις τα δίκια σου σε πολλά...Εξαιρώ ασφαλώς κάποιες μικρότητες...
Είναι που ο τρόπος σου προσέγγισης του θέματος στερείται φορές ευαισθησίας κι αυτό προκαλεί στον άλλον αντίδραση...
Έτσι πετυχαίνεις τ'αντίθετα από τα επιδιωκόμενα αποτελέσματα...Αν ασφαλώς σ'ενδιαφέρει και το αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## smile002

Επισης ολοι αυτοι οι ψυχολογοι-ψυχιατροι απαιτουν απο το ατομο που πασχει να κλεισει ραντεβου κ ΟΧΙ απο γονεις η αλλα τριτα προσωπα...Οπως αφου κανονιστει το ραντεβου, ζητουν το ατομο να παει μονο του χωρις συνοδεια γονεα η τριτου προσωπου..Αυτο σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις ειτε προκειται για ανηλικα ειτε για ενηλικα ατομα...(Εκ πειρας μιλαω...)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by stargazer_
> Όταν κάποιος ξεφεύγει από τα όρια της λογικής και παραλογίζεται τότε μιλάμε για ψυχιατρικά κι όχι απλά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Επειδή δεν είσαι mentally εντάξει, sorry που το λέω αλλά όποιος αυτοκτονεί έτσι δεν είναι και πολύ καλά, τότε λογικό είναι κάποιος να αναλάβει τα περαιτέρω.
> 
> Όπως ένας ψυχοπαθής δε παίρνει αυτός αποφάσεις στο νοσοκομείο αλλά οι δικοί του, όπως θα πας με το ζόρι ένα ναρκομανή εκεί που πρέπει, όπως αναγνωρίζονται ελαφρυντικά σε ψυχασθενείς ή δε διαχειρίζονται την περιουσία τους...έτσι και στην περίπτωση αυτή χρειάζεται εισαγωγή. Να ξεπεραστεί ο άμεσος κίνδυνος για τη ζωή και ΜΕΤΑ αρχίζει η ψυχική αποκατάσταση.


το θεμα της ψυχοθεραπειας δεν ειναι νομικο θεμα....
οταν το ατομο θεωρηθει ανικανο για καταλογισμο η αβοηθητο η σε αμεσο κινδυνο της ζωης του, βεβαια οι δικοι του εχουν δικαιωμα να παρουν αποφασεις αντ αυτου.
το προβλημα ειναι οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ χωρις την συναινεση του ιδιου του ατομου! δεν εχει αποτελεσμα! πως το λενε? ειναι εντελως αχρηστη!
η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι μια θεραπεια που κανει το ιδιο το ατομο με τις δικες του δυναμεις και την καθοδηγηση του θεραπευτη.
δεν ειναι κατι που μπορεις να το κανεις σε καποιον με το ζορι αφου τον δεσειςσε μια καρεκλα...
οποτε οτι κι αν λενε οι νομοι, ειναι ανωφελοι...

ΒΕΒΑΙΑ
αυτο που επιτρεπεται να γινει και που οι γιατροι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να κανουν και που συνηθως γινεται σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις και πρεπει να ξερουν τα ατομα που επιλεγουν τετοιες συμπεριφορες, ειναι, οτι Αν και οταν το ατομο χασει πλεον τις δυναμεις του και κινδυνευει πολυ αμεσα η ζωη του, πολλες φορες χασει και τις αισθησεις του, μεταφερεται ακουσια στο νοσοκομειο για υποχρεωτικη ανανηψη και σιτηση, ακριβως οπως θα συνεβαινε και με μια αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας..
και υπαρχει τροπος υποχρεωτικης σιτισης καιειναι πολυ δυσαρεστος, μονο που δεν μπορει να συνεχιζεται και να ζει το ατομο ετσι,...με ορούς η με παραεντερικη σιτηση(αν το λεω σωστα)αυτο ειναι μονο για να αποφευγει τον αμεσο θανατο. για να συνεχισει να ζει θα πρεπει να καταφερει να συνειδητοποιησει την κατασταση του, να ζητησει βοηθεια και να συνεργαστει με γιατρους και ψυχιατρους...

----------


## katerina23

Ναταλιτσα με λυπη παρατηρησα στο οτι απο οσα ειπε σε συνολο ο σταργαζερ εσυ θιχτηκες επιδη σου ειπε ενδεχομενωσ να μην αρεσεις και οχι στα υπολοιπα....Συγχαρητηρια κατ΄'αρχην για την επιτυχια σοθ στις πανελληνιες!!!!!Ρε ναταλια εφοσον και εσι καταλαβαινεις πλεον οτι εχεις προβλημα γιατι δεν ζητας βοηθεια απο ειδικο?Την ξερεις την καταληξη....αν δεν το κανεις και πολυ λυπαμαι.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> stargazer,
> μπορείς να λες ό,τι θες απλά δεν πάει να πει ότι στέκει κιόλας. *Τώρα πια δεν αρνούμαι το γεγονός ότι είμαι άρρωστη*. Μην τρελαθούμε όμως ότι αυτόν που παίρνει κρεατίνες τον θεωρούν υγιή κ τον κυνηγάνε!!! Σε πληροφορώ ότι πράγματι αν με δεις ίσως και με την πρώτη ματιά εσύ να πεις ότι είμαι άρρωστη. *Αλλά γελιέσαι αν νομίζεις ότι οι ανορεξικές δεν έχουν κατακτήσεις... Εσένα μπορεί να μην σου περνάει καν από το μυαλό πώς κάποιος μπορεί να κοιτάξει μια κοπελα 36, 37, 38, 39 κιλών αλλά σε πληροφορώ ότι δεν* *είναι έτσι*.


η διαφορα που δεν καταλαβαινεις Ναταλια ειναι, οτι οσες κοπελες 36 και 37 κιλων εχουν κατακτησεις τις εχουν ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ ειναι σε αυτην την κατασταση κι ΟΧΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ειναι ετσι,,,ελπιζω να αντιλαμβανεσαι τη διαφορα....σημαινει οτι οι ιδιοι ανδρες θα τις προτιμουσαν εμφανισιακα σε φυσιολογικα κιλα,αλλα δεν αρκει η εμφανιση για να τις απορριψουν, εξακολουθουν να τις θελουν γιατι τους τραβαει η προσωπικοτητα τους ο χαρακτηρας τους, το γελιο τους, οτιδηποτε αλλο ΕΚΤΟς ΑΠ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ.....κι αν εσυ μου βρεις ΕΝΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝΔΡΑ να ερθει και να μας πει οτι προτιμαει αισθητικα η κοπελα που αγαπαει να ειναι 36 κιλα αντι 60 (μιλαμε για υψος 1.70 για παραδειγμα) εγω θα βγω στο συνταγμα να κανω το παγωνι.....

ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ που αναγνωριζεις οτι εισαι αρρωστη!
θαχαρω απειρως περισσοτερο οταν αποφασισεις να ζητησεις βοηθεια καινα γινεις καλα..
εκανες εναν τοσο μεγαλο αγωνα χωρις σωματικες δυναμεις και ανταπεξειλθες στην δοκιμασια των πανελληνιων!
δεν ειναι κριμα να μη χαρεις τα αποτελεσματα του κοπου σου?
φιλακια

----------


## stargazer_ed

....κι αν εσυ μου βρεις ΕΝΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝΔΡΑ να ερθει και να μας πει οτι προτιμαει αισθητικα η κοπελα που αγαπαει να ειναι 36 κιλα αντι 60 (μιλαμε για υψος 1.70 για παραδειγμα) εγω θα βγω στο συνταγμα να κανω το παγωνι.....


Είδες που μπαίνεις κι εσύ στην λούμπα του φυσιολογικού, του ιδανικού, του αρεστού αντικειμενικά...Όταν λέμε ότι το να είσαι 30 κιλά είναι βιασμός της φύσης του ανθρώπου, ξεπεσμός του σώματος και συνεπακόλουθα του πνεύματος σε ένα σημείο και ότι όλοι οι άντρες θέλουν ένα ωραίο σώμα με λες ρατσιστή. Εγώ είπα ότι όλοι οι άντρες θέλουν ωραία σώματα αλλά πάνε και με άλλες ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ έχουν κιλάκια γιατί βρίσκουν πράγματα που τους αρέσουν. Όχι γιατί τους αρέσουν τα κιλά...

Για τα -15 κιλά γιατί λες ότι αντικειμενικά είναι άρρωστο κι άσχημο? Δεν είσαι ρατσίστρια? Γιατί λες ότι έχουν κατακτήσεις επειδή έχουν γοητεία και ΠΑΡΟΛΟ που και τα λοιπά? Αντιφάσεις, αντιφάσεις, αντιφάσεις...Επειδή η μια κατάσταση είναι οικεία τη δεχόμαστε και την επικροτούμε κι επειδή η άλλη είναι ξένη την καταδικάζουμε. Αυτό λέγεται επιλεκτική μεταχείριση.

----------


## toutou

Βλέπετε τι γίνεται?
Η Ναταλία είναι 36 κιλά και της την πέφτετε ότι αποκλείεται να αρέσει. Γιατί με το ίδιο σκεπτικό να αρέσει μια γυναίκα με παραπανίσια κιλά? Το ίδιο λέμε. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό.....

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by toutou_
> Βλέπετε τι γίνεται?
> Η Ναταλία είναι 36 κιλά και της την πέφτετε ότι αποκλείεται να αρέσει. Γιατί με το ίδιο σκεπτικό να αρέσει μια γυναίκα με παραπανίσια κιλά? Το ίδιο λέμε. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό.....


ως προς την αισθητικη, ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα, και το εχουμε πει πολλες φορες αλλα δεν προσεχες..
μονο που τα 36 κιλα δεν συγκρινονται με τα 76 αλλα με τα 200 κιλα...
για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι σε αυτα τα κιλα ενθεν κι ενθεν κινδυνευει αμεσα η ζωη καποιου....
και στα ΠΟΛΛΑ κιλα, συνηθως αρεσει ο ανθρωπος σαν ΣΥΝΟΛΟ, μαζι με την προσωπικοτητα του, και στα συν-πλην προτιμουν αυτον, απο εναν σε ιδανικα κιλα και αδειο βλεμμα..

ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩς ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ [ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ. ΣΕ ΚΙΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ.
ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΡΩ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ 70-90 ΚΙΛΩΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΡΩ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕς 36-38 ΚΙΛΩΝ...

και κατι ακομα τρομερα σημαντικο που παραβλεπεις..
η ναταλια καταντησε 36 κιλα ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ, σε κατι καγκουρες σαν τον φιλο μας δλδ.....αργοτερα εχασε τον ελεγχο και τωρα πεθαινει για να αρεσει στον εαυτο τοης, μιας και δεν αρεσει σε κανεναν αλλο γιατι σε κανεναν δεν αρεσει ο θανατος...γιαυτο της θιγουμε το θεμα του αν αρεσει...
το ατομο των 200 κιλων ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΕ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΙΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ.....τα εβαλε ια αλλους λογους περαν της προθεσης του.....το να λες σε ενα ατομο 200 κιλων ποσο χαλια ειναι ειναι απλα επιβεβαιωνεις την δικη του εντυπωση για τον εαυτο του και το πληγωνεις...
το να λες σε ενα ατομο 36 κιλων που πεθαινει γιατι νομιζει οτι ετσι αρεσει, οτι θα αρεσει μολις γινει υγειης,ελπιζεις οτι ισως το βοηθησεις...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by stargazer_
> ....κι αν εσυ μου βρεις ΕΝΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝΔΡΑ να ερθει και να μας πει οτι προτιμαει αισθητικα η κοπελα που αγαπαει να ειναι 36 κιλα αντι 60 (μιλαμε για υψος 1.70 για παραδειγμα) εγω θα βγω στο συνταγμα να κανω το παγωνι.....
> 
> 
> *Είδες που μπαίνεις κι εσύ στην λούμπα του φυσιολογικού, του ιδανικού, του αρεστού αντικειμενικά...*Όταν λέμε ότι το να είσαι 30 κιλά είναι βιασμός της φύσης του ανθρώπου, ξεπεσμός του σώματος και συνεπακόλουθα του πνεύματος σε ένα σημείο και ότι όλοι οι άντρες θέλουν ένα ωραίο σώμα με λες ρατσιστή. Εγώ είπα ότι όλοι οι άντρες θέλουν ωραία σώματα αλλά πάνε και με άλλες ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ έχουν κιλάκια γιατί βρίσκουν πράγματα που τους αρέσουν. Όχι γιατί τους αρέσουν τα κιλά...
> 
> *Για τα -15 κιλά γιατί λες ότι αντικειμενικά είναι άρρωστο κι άσχημο?* Δεν είσαι ρατσίστρια? Γιατί λες ότι έχουν κατακτήσεις επειδή έχουν γοητεία και ΠΑΡΟΛΟ που και τα λοιπά? Αντιφάσεις, αντιφάσεις, αντιφάσεις...Επειδή η μια κατάσταση είναι οικεία τη δεχόμαστε και την επικροτούμε κι επειδή η άλλη είναι ξένη την καταδικάζουμε. Αυτό λέγεται επιλεκτική μεταχείριση.


Η απαντηση ειναι απλη αλλα που να την σκεφτεις εσυ....
δεν μιλαμε για -15 κιλα......η + 15 κιλα...
μιλαμε για κιλα ΠΟΥ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ....απλα.....
μιλαμε για αρρωστια γιατι η αρρωστια ειναι ψυχικη και το ατομο δεν αντιλαμβανεται οτι πεθαινει...
και μιλαμε για αρρωστια σωματικη γιατι οτι εξετασεις και να κανει βγαινει ετοιμοθανατο...
αντιστοιχα στα +15 η +30 κιλα απο αυτο, παρολο που ΕΣΕΝΑ και σε πολλους ισως δεν αρεσει αισθητικα, μπορω να σου βρω ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΥΓΕΙΕΣΤΑΤΑ, ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΔΕΙΚΤΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΓΜΕΝΟ, αυτο σε απλα λογια σημαινει υγεια και οχι αρρωστια....δεν μιλαω ουτε για "αντικειμενικοτητες" ουτε για ρατσισμου...
για ιατρικους δεικτες μιλαω..
οποτε αν θες να κρινουμε το θεμα της σωματικης αρρωστιας( η ψυχικη ειναι αλλο θεμα και μπορει και να την εχει και ατομο ιδανικου βαρους)δεν μπορει να συγκρινεις ενα ατομο 36 κιλων με ενα 80, απλουστατα γιατι το 80 μπορει να ζησει 1000 χρονια αν δεν του πρηζεις εσυ τα συκωτια..
θα πρεπει να το συγκρινεις με ενα ατομο>απο 200 κιλα..
κιλα δλδ που εισαι σε ΑΜΕΣΟ κινδυνο να πεθανεις..
τοτε ναι, συμφωνω....υπαρχει γοητεια της προσωπικοτητας ι οχι των κιλων καποιου, και κατα τη γνωμη μου τα ατομα που ελκονται ελκονται λογω προσωπικοτητας, τοσο απο τα ατομα των 200 οσο και των 36 κιλων..
τοσο απλο...

----------


## stargazer_ed

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Εσείς δεν είπατε μόνο για δείκτες υγείας. Το πήγατε πολύ παραπέρα. Ότι δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν ένα άτομο τόσο αδύνατο. Πέραν της υγείας είπατε ότι "αντικειμενικά" δε βρίσκετε άντρα που να θέλει κάτι τέτοιο, δηλ. θεωρείτε τα κιλά αισθητικό πρόβλημα.

Δηλώνετε μάλιστα με βεβαιότητα ότι τα λίγα κιλά δεν αρέσουν, πέραν του θέματος της υγείας, ενώ τα πολλά κιλά είναι θέμα γούστου. ʼρα έχετε ένα πρότυπο ότι από κάποια κιλά και πάνω είναι οκ ένα άτομο. Εγώ το συμπληρώνω και λέω και μέχρι κάποια! Απλά το άνω όριο δε το δέχεστε γιατί το πάχος είναι πιο οικείο από την υπερβολική αδυναμία. Απλά δεχτείτε ότι αισθητικά είναι άδικο να ξεχωρίζετε καταστάσεις, όπως κάνατε πριν. Απλά δεν ανατριχιάζετε στη θέα μιας γυναίκας 100 κιλών, όπως κάνετε με κάποια 40 κιλών, επειδή το έχετε συνηθίσει.

Όσο για κάτι που γράφτηκε για τα 100 πχ κιλά. Ότι ο άλλος ξέρει ότι είναι χάλια αλλά αν του το πεις επιβεβαιώνεις την ιδέα του περί δικής του σωματικής υστέρησης. Τότε τι να κάνουμε? Να του λέμε όλα ωραία και καλά και μας αρέσεις? Δε πρέπει να καταλάβει πόσο αφύσικα είναι τα 100 κιλά όταν έπρεπε να είναι πχ 65?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τελικά πού θέλεις να καταλήξεις;Ποιό είναι το δια ταύτα σου;Τι κρύβεται πίσω απ'όλη αυτή την εμμονή;
Και ντουβάρια να ήμασταν ,καταλάβαμε τη θέση σου...Να μας πείσεις όλους αποκλείεται,οπότε;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed



----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stargazer_
> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Εσείς δεν είπατε μόνο για δείκτες υγείας. Το πήγατε πολύ παραπέρα. Ότι δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν ένα άτομο τόσο αδύνατο. *Πέραν της υγείας είπατε ότι "αντικειμενικά" δε βρίσκετε άντρα που να θέλει κάτι τέτοιο, δηλ. θεωρείτε τα κιλά αισθητικό πρόβλημα.**Δηλώνετε μάλιστα με βεβαιότητα ότι τα λίγα κιλά δεν αρέσουν,* πέραν του θέματος της υγείας, ενώ τα πολλά κιλά είναι θέμα γούστου. ʼρα έχετε ένα πρότυπο ότι από κάποια κιλά και πάνω είναι οκ ένα άτομο. *Εγώ το συμπληρώνω και λέω και μέχρι κάποια!* Απλά το άνω όριο δε το δέχεστε γιατί το πάχος είναι πιο οικείο από την υπερβολική αδυναμία. Απλά δεχτείτε ότι αισθητικά είναι άδικο να ξεχωρίζετε καταστάσεις, όπως κάνατε πριν. Απλά δεν ανατριχιάζετε στη θέα μιας γυναίκας 100 κιλών, όπως κάνετε με κάποια 40 κιλών, επειδή το έχετε συνηθίσει.
> 
> Όσο για κάτι που γράφτηκε για τα 100 πχ κιλά. Ότι ο άλλος ξέρει ότι είναι χάλια αλλά αν του το πεις επιβεβαιώνεις την ιδέα του περί δικής του σωματικής υστέρησης. *Τότε τι να κάνουμε? Να του λέμε όλα ωραία και καλά και μας αρέσεις? Δε πρέπει να καταλάβει πόσο αφύσικα είναι τα 100 κιλά όταν έπρεπε να είναι πχ 65?*
> ...

----------


## keira_ed

Ναταλία μου είμαι 1 χρόνο μεγαλύτερη σου και είχα ένα 6μηνό ανορεξία. αν δεν ήταν η μητέρα μου δεν ξέρω που θα είχα καταλήξει. τώρα έχω βουλιμία και το φαγητο μου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα. όμως είναι καλύτερα από την ανορεξία, τουλάχιστον δε φοβάμαι ότι θα πεθάνω. προσπάθησε να ξεκολλήσεις δεν πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει να είσαι όμορφη και ποθητή πρέπει κυρίως να είσαι υγιής. αν δεν έχεις την υγεία σου και τη ζωή σου δεν έχεις τίποτα. σκέψου το πολύ καλά πείσε τον εαυτό σου όσο έχεις καιρό...είναι κρίμα μια κοπέλα να χαραμίζει τη ζωή της για τα κιλά της, η ζωή είναι ωραία απολαυσε τη μη την χαραμίζεις. σκέψου το πείσε τον εαυτό σου πρέπει και μπορείς με τη βοήθεια των γονιών σου και κάποιου ειδικού να συνέλθεις και τότε θα δεις ότι ποτέ δεν ήσουν καλύτερα. θα με θυμηθείς...

----------


## stargazer_ed

Διαφωνώ με το ότι δεν είναι σημαντικό να είναι ποθητή κι όμορφη. Φυσικά κι είναι καλό και θεμιτό αυτό αρκεί να μην είναι σκοπός ζωής. Εσύ έτσι όπως το παρουσιάζεις της λες να πάψει να είναι ποθητή για να ζήσει, πράγμα που ψυχολογικά θα την καταστρέψει. Γιατί δε νομίζω να θέλει να θυσιάσει το να αρέσει για να ζήσει.

Αυτό που λέω είναι να βάλει κιλάκια, να γυμναστεί και να κάνει πιασιματάκια γιατί έτσι θ' αρέσει πραγματικά. Κι αυτό είναι εγγύηση, στα 35 ή στα 105 κιλά ποιος να την πλησιάσει? Οπότε αν θέλει να ζήσει και να αρέσει, αφού την καίει τόσο, ας βάλει τα κιλάκια που πρέπει.

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by stargazer_
> Διαφωνώ με το ότι δεν είναι σημαντικό να είναι ποθητή κι όμορφη. Φυσικά κι είναι καλό και θεμιτό αυτό αρκεί να μην είναι σκοπός ζωής. Εσύ έτσι όπως το παρουσιάζεις της λες να πάψει να είναι ποθητή για να ζήσει, πράγμα που ψυχολογικά θα την καταστρέψει. Γιατί δε νομίζω να θέλει να θυσιάσει το να αρέσει για να ζήσει.
> 
> Αυτό που λέω είναι να βάλει κιλάκια, να γυμναστεί και να κάνει πιασιματάκια γιατί έτσι θ' αρέσει πραγματικά. Κι αυτό είναι εγγύηση, στα 35 ή στα 105 κιλά ποιος να την πλησιάσει? Οπότε αν θέλει να ζήσει και να αρέσει, αφού την καίει τόσο, ας βάλει τα κιλάκια που πρέπει.


Πες μας, επιτέλους, τι πίνεις;

----------


## stargazer_ed

Απλά βλέπω τον κόσμο όπως είναι.

----------


## Iris_ed

Οπως "ειναι"?!!!.....Really?!!!!....

----------


## stargazer_ed

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι παράλογο λέω. Μια κοπέλα που έχει απίστευτο κόλλημα με την εμφάνισή της και φτάνει στην ανορεξία δε μπορεί να ξεφύγει απλά με το επιχείρημα "πάχυνε, ας γίνεις πιο χάλια για να ζήσεις τουλάχιστον".

"....προσπάθησε να ξεκολλήσεις δεν πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει να είσαι όμορφη και ποθητή πρέπει κυρίως να είσαι υγιής."

Προφανώς όταν λες σε ένα τέτοιο άτομο κάτι σαν το παραπάνω αποκλείεται να τον κάνεις να ξεφύγει από το θάνατο γιατί είναι σαν να του λες να διαλέξει το να αρέσει ή να καταστραφεί. Μέχρι τώρα έχει διαλέξει την καταστροφή οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι να καταλάβει ότι αν κάνει αυτό που λέμε θα επιτύχει τον σκοπό της. Γιατί αν πρόσεξες τι έγραφε στην αρχή και πόσο ήθελε ν' αρέσει θα καταλάβεις ότι κουβέντες σαν την πιο πάνω δεν της λένε μία...

Το κίνητρο για να ξεφύγει από την αρρωστημένη κατάσταση είναι να κατανοήσει ότι έτσι όχι απλά παύει να είναι ποθητή αλλά κανείς δε θα θέλει να την πλησιάζει. Πέρασε το στάδιο που ήταν πιο ωραία και πιο αδύνατη και της έλεγαν "πωωωω", αυτό πρέπει να καταλάβει. Ότι μπορεί να βγει από τον εφιάλτη πριν καταστρέψει τη ζωή της χωρίς να παραιτηθεί από το στόχο ζωής της (καλώς ή κακώς). Ίσα ίσα που παρά τις θυσίες καταφέρνει το αντίθετο...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Εγώ πάντως αν ήμουν η Ναταλία θα είχα μπουχτίσει με τόσους ειδήμονες για την περίπτωση μου!
Εξαιρώ ασφαλώς άτομα που πέρασαν τα ίδια(όπως πχ. η keira) κι έχουν άλλο δικαίωμα και τρόπο να την προσεγγίσουν..
Νομίζω πως έχει παραγίνει...Η κοπέλα χρειάζεται αγάπη και στήριξη,όπως όλοι μας άλλωστε...Αρκετά!!
Να της ευχηθούμε να την φωτίσει ο Θεός να βρει το δρόμο της,να κάνει το καλύτερο για κείνη
κι αν ποτέ χρειαστεί κάτι από εμάς,να της το δώσουμε απλόχερα!Ας κοιτάξουμε κι εμείς τα δικά μας...Αρκετά!

----------


## keira_ed

δεν λέω να μην ειναι ποθητή αλλά έχει νόημα να είναι ποθητή και όχι υγιής;;; και όταν λέω υγιής εννοώ φυσιολογικό βάρος με βάση τον ΔΜΣ. καλά δεν καταλαβαίνεις stargazer ότι για να είμαστε ποθητές και ωραίες κάναμε ότι κάναμε;;;; το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είναι αυτο το πιο σημαντικό στη ζωή αυτο πρέπει να καταλάβει δεν έχει νόημα να είσαι ποθητή και μη υγιής.. ναταλία προσπάθησε κορίτσι μου βρες τα με τον εαυτό σου πείστον μόνο εσύ μπορείς βάλε τη λογική σου κάτω..δε θέλεις να σπουδάσεις, να ερωτευτείς, να παντρευτεις, να κάνεις παιδιά... να ζήσεις και ας μην είσαι και 36 κιλά ας είσαι 50. υπάρχουν πιο σημαντικά πράγματα απο το πόσα κιλά είσαι σκέψου το.
nadine έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά μερικοί αποπροσανατολίζουν το΄άτομο απο το πρόβλημα του ολόκληρη κουβέντα έγινε για το ποιες γυναίκες είναι ποθητές. μα δεν καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι η natalia πρέπει να πειστει ότι βλάπτει την υγεία της και όχι ότι θα είναι ποθητή και στα 50 πχ κιλά;;; 
natalia μου λογικέψου φαίνεσαι έξυπνη κοπέλα μην το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου μην την αφήνεις να περνά... για να τη ζήσεις πρέπει να έχεις υγεία και δύναμη φρόντισε να μην τα θυσιάσεις...
καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι...σκέψου και προσευχήσου να σε βοηθήσει ο Θεός να καταλάβεις...

----------


## stargazer_ed

Μα αυτό λέω. Στα φυσιολογικά κιλά πέρα από υγιής θα αρέσει περισσότερο οπότε και δε θα επηρεαστεί ψυχικά. Δε μπορώ να κατανοήσω την διαταραχή στη λογική τέτοιων ατόμων. Προφανώς για να είναι 36 κιλά και να μη βλέπουν τον κίνδυνο η δε σκέφτονται και παραλογίζονται. Είναι πέρα από κάθε λογική.

----------


## smile002

stargazer,
ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδη οπως παραδεχεσαι κ ο ιδιος δεν καταλαβαινεις τη διαταραχη στη λογικη αυτων των ατομων, επειδη δεν εχεις περασει κατι παρομοιο ειτε αυτο λεγεται για ανορεξια ειτε για βουλιμια ειτε για οτιδηποτε τετοιο, πραγμα που δε στο ευχομαι, εισαι αυτος που μπορει να ξερει λιγοτερο απο αλλους που εχουν περασει η περνανε τετοια κατασταση.Γι αυτο, αντι να εμμενεις με τοσο παθος στην υποστηριξη της γνωμης σου, που τη θεωρεις λογικη, αφου πιστευεις οτι εισαι "τριτος" κ τα βλεπεις "απ εξω",αρα οπως νομιζεις εσυ τα βλεπεις "σφαιρικα" δηλ. "σωστα", ακου κ λιγο τους αλλους.Με τον τροπο που προσεγγιζεις το θεμα δε βοηθας, αφενος μεν επειδη δε θα σε ακουσει κανενας που να εχει νοσησει κ να ξερει οτι εισαι απ εξω, αφετερου επειδη η οπτικη σου ειναι επιφανειακη, δηλ. λαθος. Θελει πρωτα σ αυτα τα πραγματα να το δεις απο μεσα κ μετα να εκφερεις γνωμη.Δεν ειναι προβλημα του τυπου "περαστε-ακουστε-γιατρευτειτε-τελειωσατε" οπως το παρουσιαζεις.Κ δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι πολυ πολυ απλα η βοηθεια πρεπει να ερθει απ το ιδιο το ατομο κ μονο.Αυτο το τοσο δυσκολο, τοσο ριζικο κ μεγαλο βημα πρεπει να ειναι προσωπικη προσπαθεια κ συνειδητη.Κατι το οποιο επιμενεις να αγνοεις.

----------


## Natalia_ed

Γεια σας!
Παιδιά, ηρεμία!
Είμαι 2 χρόνια ανορεξική και όπως βλέπετε ακόμη εδώ! Είμαι 36 κιλά και η ψυχολογία μου είναι ασανσέρ! 
stargazer, χωρίς παρεξήγηση δε νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνεις τι συμβαίνει σε άτομα σαν και εμένα εφ'όσον δεν έχεις αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα...

...

----------


## stargazer_ed

Συμφωνώ ότι όντας απ' έξω έχω κενά στο όλο παζλ αλλά και πάλι μια αντικειμενική ματιά λέει κάτι, έστω πολύ λίγο, νομίζω. Και όπως βλέπεις δεν αμφισβητώ ό,τι λέτε. Το διαβάζω με προσοχή και το κρατάω.

Δηλ. τα 2 χρόνια που έχεις το πρόβλημα και το αναγνωρίζεις προφανώς, γιατί δεν έχεις ξεφύγει πιστεύεις? Θες πραγματικά να γίνεις "φυσιολογική" ή για διάφορους λόγους δε σ' ενδιαφέρει και πολύ?

----------


## keira_ed

ναταλία μου ήρεμοι είμαστε απλά προσπαθούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε να έχεις ψυχολογία σταθερή και μόνιμα "παρκαρισμένη" στον πιο ψηλό όροφο. ξέρω πως είναι πίστεψε με...νομίζεις ότι κάνεις το σωστό και ότι "σιγά δε θα πάθω τίποτα"..δεν είναι αυτή όμως η αλήθεια και πρέπει να το συνειδητοποιήσεις μόνη σου πριν φτάσεις στο σημείο του δρόμου που δεν έχει επιστροφή..
τώρα που ενηλικιώθηκες πρέπει να αλλάξεις φάση και φιλοσοφία, να γίνεις ρεαλίστρια και να καταλάβεις ότι η ζωή είναι δύσκολη, γι αυτο πρέπει να εξασφαλίσεις την υγεία σου και να συνεχίσεις γεμάτη ζωντάνια, ενέργεια, δύναμη...
ξέρεις πόσα πράγματα έχεις να ζήσεις ακόμη;;; πάρα πολλά... αν όμως είσαι αδύναμη πως θα τα καταφέρεις.. εγώ όταν είχα ανορεξία ούτε από το κρεβάτι δεν είχα κουράγιο να σηκωθώ.. 
τώρα ως φοιτήτρια ελπίζω να πιάσεις καλύτερα το νόημα και να πάψεις να αγχώνεσαι για τα κιλά σου ώστε να επανέλθεις στα φυσιολογικά για το ύψος σου...
2 χρόνια με αυτο το δαίμονα (γιατι τον είχα και τον πολεμάς μόνο μόνη σου) είναι αρκετα δε νομίζεις... βάλε κάτω τη λογική σου και ζυγισε τα πράγματα... για το καλό σου
δεν είσαι κοριτσάκι πια.. είσαι μια γυναίκα που είναι υπεύθυνη για τις πράξεις της και πρέπει να μπορεί να στέκεται μόνη της στα πόδια της... το ξέρεις ότι εκτός από πολύ αδύνατη δείχνεις σίγουρα και ευάλωτη;;; πάρε κανα κιλάκι σιγά σιγά όχι απότομα γυμνάσου κιόλας για να δέσει το σώμα σου και θα δεις πόσο πιο ωραία θα νιώθεις.. δυνατή σωματικά και ψυχικά
πιστεύω να σε βοηθάω, σου γράφω ότι έλεγα και συνεχίζω να λέω στον εαυτό μου για να πειστώ να ορθοποδίσω και πίστεψε με δεν τα έχω καταφέρει εντελώς ακόμα... αλλά αυτο το αφήνουμε για μετά....
να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου και την υγεία σου... είναι πραγματικά ότι πολυτιμότερο έχεις.. μην το θυσιάζεις...

----------


## Natalia_ed

stargazer,
πολύ ωραία η ερώτηση σου...
κάποια στιγμή σκέφτηκα να το πολεμήσω όλο αυτό, απλά δε μπόρεσα να συμβιβαστώ με την ιδέα ότι θα παχύνω. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω άθλια. Κ όταν λέμε άθλια, χειρότερα δε γίνεται. Για παράδειγμα δε μπορώ να κάτσω σε καρέκλα χωρίς μαξιλάρι, πονάω όταν ξαπλώνω στις ξαπλώστρες στην παραλιά κ προπάντος δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ γτ πονάω. Όταν γυρίζω μπρούμυτα πονάνε τα κόκαλά μου, μάλιστα πρόσφατα που προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ στο πλάι έκανα μπλαβινιές από τα κόκαλά μου. Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι επιλογή μου, μ'αρέσει που είμαι έτσι ή τουλάχιστον αυτό βγάζω προς τα έξω... Ομολογώ ότι ποτέ δεν ήμουν φυσιολογική στα κιλά, πάντα ήμουν λιγότερο... αλλά πολύ απλά δε θέλω να έχω φυσιολογικό βάρος, να είμαι μία από τις πολλές έστω κ αν ακούγεται εγωιστικό...

----------


## Natalia_ed

keira, 
λυπάμαι που πέρασες κ εσύ το ίδιο...
Είναι κάτι στιγμές που νιώθω ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ!!! κ κάποιες άλλες που δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε η ζωή μας διαμορφώνεται από τις επιλογές που κάνουμε κ εγώ έχω κάνει αυτήν την επιλογή. Μ'αρέσει να είμαι αδύνατη, μπορεί να είμαι πιο αδύνατη από αυτό που βλέπω εγώ αλλά όπως μου αρέσει να βλέπω αδύνατους ανθρώπους έτσι μου αρέσει να είμαι μία απο αυτούς. Ξέρω ότι έχω να ζήσω πολλά ακόμη αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να τα ζήσω όντας διαφορετική από αυτό που επιθυμώ. Δεν γνωρίζω αν δείχνω πράγματι ευάλωτη αλλά ότι βάζω ως στόχο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην το πετύχω...

----------


## may_ed

ο κυριος στοχος που τωρα πρεπει να θεσεις,ειναι να ζησεις..ειλικρινα.καντο.

----------


## smile002

Natalia,
επειδη κ εγω το περασα ολο αυτο για καποιο διαστημα μικροτερο απ το δικο σου, γυρω στον ενα χρονο, ξερω οτι ειναι ανωφελο οτι και να σου λεμε εμεις η οι γονεις σου η οι γιατροι η οποιοσδηποτε.Πρεπει εσυ να μιλησεις στον εαυτο σου.Δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να σου μιλανε οι αλλοι για να αλλαξεις γιατι δεν προκειται αν δε το θελεις.Απλα εγω καταλαβα καποια στιγμη σχετικα εγκαιρα οτι ο φοβος να παχυνω δεν ξεπερνουσε την αγαπη μου για να ζησω.Κ γνωμη μου ειναι οτι η σταση σου ειναι πολυ παθητικη οταν λες οτι ειναι επιλογη σου.Γιατι μπορει να εχουν περασει 2 χρονια ομως η ευκαιρια σου σε περιμενει ακομα στη γωνια, δεν ξερω για ποσο, ομως υπαρχει ακομα, αρκει οπως λες να τη δεις κ να την επιλεξεις.Ειναι ακομα χειροτερο πιστευω να γνωριζεις οτι διατρεχεις κινδυνο κ να μην κανεις κατι, να το εχεις συνειδητοποιησει κ να το προτιμας...Ξερω οτι το να εισαι ετσι αδυνατη προσφερει μια απατηλη ασφαλεια...Ομως στην ουσια ειναι ψευδαισθηση κ εσυ παγιδευμενη μεσα...Καθε αλλο παρα ασφαλεια ειναι αυτο...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> stargazer,
> πολύ ωραία η ερώτηση σου...
> κάποια στιγμή σκέφτηκα να το πολεμήσω όλο αυτό, απλά δε μπόρεσα να συμβιβαστώ με την ιδέα ότι θα παχύνω. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω άθλια. Κ όταν λέμε άθλια, χειρότερα δε γίνεται. Για παράδειγμα δε μπορώ να κάτσω σε καρέκλα χωρίς μαξιλάρι, πονάω όταν ξαπλώνω στις ξαπλώστρες στην παραλιά κ προπάντος δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ γτ πονάω. Όταν γυρίζω μπρούμυτα πονάνε τα κόκαλά μου, μάλιστα πρόσφατα που προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ στο πλάι έκανα μπλαβινιές από τα κόκαλά μου. Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι επιλογή μου, μ'αρέσει που είμαι έτσι ή τουλάχιστον αυτό βγάζω προς τα έξω... Ομολογώ ότι ποτέ δεν ήμουν φυσιολογική στα κιλά, πάντα ήμουν λιγότερο... αλλά πολύ απλά δε θέλω να έχω φυσιολογικό βάρος, να είμαι μία από τις πολλές έστω κ αν ακούγεται εγωιστικό...


το προβλημα δεν ειναι οτι ειναι εγωιστικο.
ολοι εγωιστικα ζουμε.
ολοι αυτο που θελουμε προσπαθουμε να πραγματωσουμε.
εσυ για κακη σου τυχη εχεις αυτο το θελω.
ουτε πειραζει που δεν θελεις φυσιολογικο βαρος.
το προβλημα ειναι μονο οτι με το συγκεκριμενο θελω δεν ειναι εφικτο να συνεχισεις να ζεις....

λες καπου παρακατω οτι δεν εισαι σιγουρη αν προτιμας να συνεχισεις να ζεις αν χρειαστει να παχυνεις γι αυτο...
το σκεφτηκες καλα?
εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν σε πειραζει να μην προλαβεις να σπουδασεις αυτο που αγαπας και κοπιασες γι αυτο?
εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν σε πειραζει να μην πας αλλες εκδρομες, να μη γνωρισεις αλλους ανθρωπους, να μην ερωτευτεις καποιον?
εισαι σιγουρη οτι η δημιουργια δεν σου λεει τιποτε?
ενα δικο σου δημιουργημα, το στιγμα σου στον κοσμο, ενα σημαντικο κειμενο, μια πρωτοτυπη ερευνα, ενα ωραιο κτιριο η ενα παιδι......
τιποτε απο αυτα δεν ειναι πιο σημαντικο απο το συνεχες αδυνατισμα?ολες σου οι αξιες και οι φιλοδοξιες συγκεντρωνονται σε αυτο?
τιποτε δεν ζηλεψες απο τους δασκαλους σου?η γνωση, η προσφορα, οι ηδονες, η αγαπη, δεν ειναι τιποτε μπροστα στο αδυνατισμα?

τι ηταν αυτο ρε γαμωτο που εκανε τις επιθυμιες και φιλοδοξιες σου τοσο επιπεδες και μονοδιαστατες?το εχεις βρει να μας το πεις κι εμας?δεν ειχες ποτε ενδιαφεροντα η εξαφανιστηκαν οταν αρχισες να αδυνατιζεις?


αν εισαι σιγουρη, δικαιωμα σου...δεν εχω να πω τιποτε σε μια συνειδητη επιλογη, εστω κι αν αυτη ειναι ο θανατος...

αν ομως δεν εισαι, φροντισε να αποφασισεις συντομα γιατι δεν υπαρχει πολυς χρονος κι ειναι κριμα να τελειωσεις απο λαθος , γιατι δεν προλαβες να αποφασισεις...

----------


## Natalia_ed

smile 002,
ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν η αγάπη μου για τη ζωή ξεπερνά το φόβο μου να παχύνω...
Δε νομίζω ότι η στάση μου απέναντι σε όλο αυτό που μου συμβαίνει είναι παθητική. Αντιθετα θα έλεγα. ¨Ολο αυτό ΕΓΩ το επέλεξα κ ΕΓΩ το πραγματοποίησα. Δεν με πίεσε κανείς... Ήθελα να είμαι ΠΟΛΥ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ... Το ότι διατρέχω κίνδυνο το έχω πλέον συνειδητοποιήσει, μάλιστα τώρα που τα γράφω καταλαβαίνω τι πράγματι συμβαίνει...
Δεν ξέρω αν το όλο θέμα μου προσφέρει μια απατηλή ασφάλεια όπως εσύ λες αλλά σίγουρα νιώθω πολυ καλύτερα ψυχικά από το να ήμουν 5 κιλά παραπάνω...

----------


## Natalia_ed

2sweet2b4go10,
Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα προλάβω να καταφέρω σε αυτήν την ζωή...
Δεν ξέρω αν θα πραγματώσω τα όνειρα μου, δε γνωρίζω αν θα αποκτήσω αυτά που επιθυμώ...
ΘΕΛΩ όμως -κ ΜΠΟΡΩ όπως αποδεικνύεται- να είμαι όπως θέλω...
δεν ξέρω τι με έκανε έτσι πέρα από τη σφοδρή μου επιθυμία να είμα αδύνατη...
Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ααααχ...
ποια συμπαρασταση κοριτσακι μου που θελουμε να σε βοηθησουμε να ζησεις και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτε γι αυτο??????
ποια συμπαρασταση που εχεις υπνωτιστει να κυνηγας την σκια σου νομιζοντας πως ειναι ζωντανη?
Ναταλια μου ειμαστε ανικανοι να κανουμε κατι για σενα, κανε σε παρακαλω εσυ κατι για τον εαυτο σου...

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα προλάβω να καταφέρω σε αυτήν την ζωή...
> Δεν ξέρω αν θα πραγματώσω τα όνειρα μου, δε γνωρίζω αν θα αποκτήσω αυτά που επιθυμώ...
> ΘΕΛΩ όμως -κ ΜΠΟΡΩ όπως αποδεικνύεται- να είμαι όπως θέλω...
> δεν ξέρω τι με έκανε έτσι πέρα από τη σφοδρή μου επιθυμία να είμα αδύνατη...


Ναταλάκι μου,πρόσεξε τι γράφεις κι τι τονίζεις με κεφαλαία...Ο έλεγχος φαίνεται να είναι το ναρκωτικό σου,όχι το αποτέλεσμα...
Η πειθαρχία με το όποιο της τίμημα.Όσο μεγαλύτερη η αυταπάρνηση τόσο υπεράνθρωπα δυνατότερη εσύ!
Αφού "θέλω"και "μπορώ"αυτό,ενάντια στην επιβίωση μου κιόλας,μπορώ δυνητικά τα πάντα,αρκεί να τα θελήσω.
Τώρα επιλέγω να μη τα θέλω,αλλά τη στιγμή που θα τα θελήσω σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρω.Θεωρητικά δε χάνω τίποτα!
Αναρρωτιέμαι ποιά είναι η σχέση σου και με τους γονείς σου...
Μήπως αυτός είναι ο τρόπος σου να κάνεις την επανάσταση σου απέναντι τους...
Η αφοσίωση σου απέναντι σ'εκείνους και τις προσδοκίες τους για σένα,εξεγείρεται...
Προσπαθείς να γίνεις εντελώς αυτάρκης,εκμηδενίζοντας τις ανάγκες σου, έχοντας επιπρόσθετα μια τάση εξαΰλωσης σου...
Αν αρνείσαι κάθε απόλαυση,αρνείσαι να γευτείς τη ζωή με όλα της τα ρίσκα.
Οι σχέσεις με το άλλο φύλο τα εμπεριέχουν και τα δυό...Πώς είναι η σχέση σου με το άλλο φύλο;
(Η ερώτηση δεν είναι ασφαλώς προς απάντηση,αλλά προς προβληματισμό.)
Μήπως τελικά η μόνη επίδοση που σου επιτρέπεις είναι όποια έχει να κάνει με το χώρο του πνεύματος,
γι'αυτο και πήγες πολύ καλά και στις πανελλήνιες σου;
Φοβάμαι πως έχεις στο μυαλό σου ένα πολύ υψηλό σχέδιο για σένα να πραγματώσεις.
Μπροστά σ'αυτο ακόμα και το ρίσκο της ζωής σου είναι ιδεολογικά κατώτερο κι ίσως κατώτεροι κι αδύναμα ανθρωπάκια 
είναι όλοι όσοι ενδίδουν στους πειρασμούς και τις απολαύσεις της ζωής,αδιαφορώντας για τα κατ'εσένα πιο ουσιώδη...
Δεν ξέρω αν ακούστηκα επικριτική ή ξερόλας...Έκανα απλά κάποιες σκέψεις κι ίσως κάπου κάτι να βρεις που να σε αφορά...
Πάντως το θέμα δεν είναι καθόλου επιφανειακό νομίζω.Δεν έχει να κάνει με το άλλο φύλο και την φιλαρέσκεια...
Υποθέτω ότι σου αρέσει να τραβάς τα βλέματα των αντρών,αλλά ως εκεί.Αρκεί η επιβεβαίωση 
χωρίς το ρίσκο της σχέσης,χωρίς την απόλαυση του έρωτα και κατ'επέκταση της ζωής...
Αν θέλεις πραγματικά κάτι να κάνεις γι'αυτο πρέπει να είσαι διατεθειμένη να κλονίσεις όλο το οικοδόμημα της φιλοσοφίας σου.
Κάτι τέτοιο προσπαθώ κι εγώ να κάνω απ'την αντίπερα όχθη,αυτή της παχυσαρκίας.
Καθόλου δε μου αρέσει,το θεωρώ προσωπική μου ήττα και αλλοτρίωση,
αλλά μάλλον έφτασα στο σημείο να θέλω ν'αλλάξω τη ζωή μου στο καλύτερο...

----------


## Natalia_ed

NADINE,
το θέμα μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω κάτι στο μυαλό μ κ να μην το καταφέρω...
Βέβαια δυστυχώς κάποια πράγματα τα θέλουμε αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε...
Αυτό που ζω το θέλω αλλά και το μπορώ...
Σχετικά με τους γονείς μου...τι να σου πω... δεν τους ενοχλώ δεν με ενοχλούνε, μου προσφέρουν ο,τι τους ζητήσω αμέσως... Δεν τίθεται θέμα επανάστασης γτ ποτέ δεν μου απαγόρευσαν να κάνω αυτό που εγώ θέλω...
Απέναντι σε προσδοκίες άλλων... τώρα που το σκέφτομαι... κάποια στιγμή υπήρξαν άνθρωποι που με αμφισβήτησαν αλλά τους τα βούλωσα τα στόματα γτ εγώ όπως αποδείχτηκε είμαι πολύ καλύτερη από αυτούς και αυτό που θέλω το μπορώ και το πετυχαίνω αντίθετα με αυτούς που με διαβάλλουν ...
Τις προσδοκίες τις έχω εγώ για τον εαυτό μου και κάνω πάντα αυτό που θέλω και όχι αυτό που μου επιβάλλουν...

----------


## BLiSS

ναταλια αλλαξανε οι μοδες, τωρα πια δεν ειναι αποδεκτο το ανορεξικο προτυπο! μουχαχα!
οσο και να θες, τα εξωφυλλα δεν θα τα φτασεις ποτε. για εναν σημαντικο λογο! γιατι δεν εισαι ψηφιακη και γιατι δεν μπορεις να βαλεις photoshop στην ζωη σου. 
by the way, αν εξακολουθεις να πιστευεις οτι ολοι/ολες ζηλευουν το σωμα σου, ενταξει ειναι αστειο! πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες εχει μια κοπελα με παραπανω κιλα να εχει φλερτ απο καποιον παρα μια που κουβαλαει κοκκαλα. αυτο ειναι σιγουρο! 
καλη δυναμη girl! :)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> NADINE,
> το θέμα μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλω κάτι στο μυαλό μ κ να μην το καταφέρω...
> Βέβαια δυστυχώς κάποια πράγματα τα θέλουμε αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε...
> Αυτό που ζω το θέλω αλλά και το μπορώ...
> Σχετικά με τους γονείς μου...τι να σου πω... δεν τους ενοχλώ δεν με ενοχλούνε, μου προσφέρουν ο,τι τους ζητήσω αμέσως... Δεν τίθεται θέμα επανάστασης γτ ποτέ δεν μου απαγόρευσαν να κάνω αυτό που εγώ θέλω...
> Απέναντι σε προσδοκίες άλλων... τώρα που το σκέφτομαι... κάποια στιγμή υπήρξαν άνθρωποι που με αμφισβήτησαν αλλά τους τα βούλωσα τα στόματα γτ εγώ όπως αποδείχτηκε είμαι πολύ καλύτερη από αυτούς και αυτό που θέλω το μπορώ και το πετυχαίνω αντίθετα με αυτούς που με διαβάλλουν ...
> Τις προσδοκίες τις έχω εγώ για τον εαυτό μου και κάνω πάντα αυτό που θέλω και όχι αυτό που μου επιβάλλουν...


για σκεψου και απαντησε ειλικρινα...
μπορεις πραγματικα να κανεις ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ αν το βαλεις στο μυαλο σου, η διαλεξες εναν στοχο, οδυνηρο μεν, αλλα ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΟ γιατι οι ουσιαστικοι στοχοι που αφορουν την επιτυχια στις σπουδεςτην επιτυχια στις ερωτικες σχεσεις την επιτυχιαστην φιλια, στην αγαπη, στην ευτυχια τελικα, ειναι πολυ δυσκολοι για σενα και ντρεπεσαι να μπεις σε ανταγωνισμο με τους γυρω σου που παρα το νορμαλ η παχυ σωμα τους τα καταφερνουν καλυτερα στην ζωη τους?

για σκεψου και απαντησε ειλικρινα....
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να πετυχεις την ευτυχια στην ζωη σου
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να συνεχισεις να ζεις????

η το μονο που μπορεις ειναι να πεθανεις και γι αυτο το υιοθετησες σαν στοχο μιας και ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΣ

----------


## smile002

λυπαμαι πραγματικα γιατι "βλεπω" εναν ανθρωπο νεο να νομιζει οτι θετει ως στοχο κατι το οποιο οι αλλοι δεν μπορουν να καταφερουν ενω στην πραγματικοτητα οι αλλοι θελουν κ μπορουν κ εχουν πραγματοποιησιμους στοχους ενω εκεινος οχι.Εξαφανιζοντας τον εαυτο μας σιγα σιγα τοτε βαζουμε τελος σε καθε συναισθημα κ σε καθε ομορφη εμπειρια απ την πιο ασημαντη ως την πιο σημαντικη.Μου φαινεται οτι Ναταλια θελεις να αποδειξεις οτι αντεχεις τον πιο οδυνηρο πονο κ την πιο ψυχοφθορα διαδικασια μονο κ μονο γιατι δεν πιστευεις οτι εισαι δυνατη αρκετα κ οτι οσα μας λες περι πεισματος κ δυναμης στην πραγματικοτητα τα τονιζεις στον εαυτο σου προσπαθωντας να τον παραμυθιασεις.για σενα κανενας στοχος δεν θα εχει νοημα αν δεν παραμενεις κοκαλο κ αντιστροφως αν ποτε παχυνεις τιποτα δε θα εχει νοημα για σενα.μπορω να καταλαβω λιγο πως νιωθεις μιας κ για λιγοτερο διαστημα ειχα νιωσει μια μικρη γευση απο αυτα που πιστευεις, ομως πραγματικα τωρα εχεις σκεφτει τι κανουν τα κιλα τοσο σημαντικα για σενα?τιποτα αλλο δεν εχει μεινει?τοσο κενη νιωθεις?δεν υπαρχουν αλλα ερεθισματα στη ζωη σου?δεν βλεπεις τον κοσμο κ εχεις κλειστει στην απατηλη σου ασφαλεια οτι ο,τι κι αν γινει εσυ τουλαχιστον θα σαι λεπτη?οτι ακομα κ αν ο κοσμος ερθει αναποδα εσυ θα σαι λεπτη κ αυτο φτανει?τοσο μικροι ειναι οι οριζοντες σου?δεν ειναι κριμα να μη ζησεις για να σπουδασεις να ερωτευτεις να γελασεις να κλαψεις ακομα?να δωσεις ζωη?υπαρχουν τοσα πολλα στη ζωη μας...χωρις να ειναι απαραιτητα καλα η κακα.εσυ ολα αυτα τα πετας.γιατι?

----------


## hairbandou

κουκλα μου..στεκομαι σε κατι που λες "ολοι με ζηλευουν κλπ κλπ.."

προσπαθησε αρχικα να δεις ποιοι ειναι αυτοι που σε αγαπανε πραγματικα.Δερν ειναι δυσκολο.Φαινεται στα βλεμματα τους οταν σε κοιτανε ετσι οπως εχεις εξαθλιωθει.Να εισαι σιγουροι οτι τα εν λογω ατομα ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΖΗΛΕΥΟΥΝ! (στη συγκεκριμενη φαση που εισαι κανεις δε νομιζω να σε ζηλευει..) Ζητα ΑΜΕΣΑ την στηριξη τους..ΑΜΕΣΑ!!!!

----------


## Natalia_ed

hairbandou,
δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι σε θέση να με κρίνεις....
φυσικά και με ζηλεύουν αλλιώς δε θα έκαναν καν τον κόπο να με ρωτάνε τι δίαιτα κάνω για να αποκτήσουν κορμί σαν το δικό μου...
ό,τι κάνω είναι επιλογή μου και εξαρτάται μονάχα από εμένα...

----------


## alex1970

βρε συ αντε να στο πω χοντρα ,τα αρσενικα συζητανε και μαζι σου (το συζηταω δεν σημαινει κοπελια ,τι ωραια που εισαι ,μονο )πανω απο 1 ωρα την ημερα ή τσου ?
απλα ολα αυτα για ποιους?
για σενα σιγουρα οχι .για τους αλλους μαλλον.
αχ θα φαω το καπελο μου αποψε λεμε τωρα.τι λεω λες να μην τα εχω δει.

Natalia αντε να σε πιστεψω. αλλα απο ολα αυτα περιμενεις τι?
τον ανδρα τον σωστο , που θα σε κανει μοστρα?για την παρτι του θα ειναι η μοστρα; και οταν γινεις λουτσος αντε για.
οταν εγω τα λεω οτι λαθη γονεων παιδεουσει τεκνα με λετε και μαλ...
ποσο χρονων εισαι ειπαμε?
αντε δεν λεω εισαι και οικονομικο μεγεθος σε καταναλωση.
Ισως δεκα χρονια μετα με θυμηθεις ,απλα ως τοτε θα σε εχουν καταναλωσει τοσο πολυ ,που δεν φανταζεσαι.

----------


## maryana

Ειλικρινά απορώ που κάθεστε και ασχολείστε μ'αυτή την κοπέλα!!!
Εκτός από ανισόρροπη κι εριστική..είναι και πολύ μα πολύ αγενής!!!
Αυτή την βρίσκει με το να προκαλεί και να προσβάλλει τους άλλους!!
Υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι που χρειάζονται πραγματικά την υποστήριξή μας!!!
Μην ασχολείστε μαζί της!!!
Καλημέρα σας!!!

----------


## hairbandou

> _Originally posted by maryana_
> Ειλικρινά απορώ που κάθεστε και ασχολείστε μ'αυτή την κοπέλα!!!
> Εκτός από ανισόρροπη κι εριστική..είναι και πολύ μα πολύ αγενής!!!
> Αυτή την βρίσκει με το να προκαλεί και να προσβάλλει τους άλλους!!
> Υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι που χρειάζονται πραγματικά την υποστήριξή μας!!!
> Μην ασχολείστε μαζί της!!!
> Καλημέρα σας!!!


θαρρω πως κι αυτη ψαχνει βοηθεια με τον τροπο της..







> _Originally posted by Natalia_
> hairbandou,
> δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι σε θέση να με κρίνεις....
> φυσικά και με ζηλεύουν αλλιώς δε θα έκαναν καν τον κόπο να με ρωτάνε τι δίαιτα κάνω για να αποκτήσουν κορμί σαν το δικό μου...
> ό,τι κάνω είναι επιλογή μου και εξαρτάται μονάχα από εμένα...


καμια προσπαθεια δεν εκανα να σε κρινω..ισα ισα..Προφανως και δεν ειμαι σε θεση να το κανω αυτο,μιας και εχω το ιδιο προβλημα με σενα..Η διαφορα ειναι οτι εγω γνωριζω οτι εζω προβλημα και προσπαθω να με σωσω τωρα που ακομη ειναι νωρις.Εσυ αληθεια καταλαβαινεις τι συμβαινει? Σε ρωταω πολυ καλοπροαιρετα, ειλικρινα..

----------


## maryana

θα συμφωνήσω πως η κοπελιά χρειάζεται βοήθεια...αλλά είναι πολλή εριστική!!!ʼνθρωποι άγνωστοι προσπαθούν να την βοηθήσουν...κι αυτή αντί να τους ευχαριστήσει,τους πετάει προσβολές και ειρωνία κατάμουτρα!!Λυπάμαι αλλά για μένα είναι καμμένο χαρτί..κι όχι γιατί είναι ανορεξική...αλλά γιατί δεν έχει ψυχή...Χέρι που σε χαιδεύει,δεν το δαγκώνεις!!!Καλό βράδυ

----------


## smile002

maryana 

επειδη το εχω περασει, δεν ειναι οτι ειναι εριστικη αλλα οτι οταν δεν το εχεις παρει αποφαση κανεις δεν μπορει να σε βοη8ησει κ οτι σου λενε το νιωθεις σαν ενοχληση.κ αντιδρας.γιατι αναμεσα στη φωνη που σου λεει να χανεις κ να καταστρεφεσαι κ σ εσενα που την ακους τοσο υπακουα κ πειθηνα παρεμβαλλονται αλλες μικρες φωνες σαν παρασιτα.κ αυτο δε σου αρεσει γιατι ειναι η αληθεια κ μεσα σου βαθια ισως το νιωθεις ομως δεν το εχεις παραδεχτει σε σενα κ επομενως δεν προκειται να ακουσεις τους αλλους.Ειχα φτασει προσωπικα να σκεφτομαι οτι δε με νοιαζει να μην εχω περιοδο αρκει να ειμαι αδυνατη μεχρι αηδιας.ο μονος που μπορει να σε βοηθησει ειναι ο εαυτος σου...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Και αν σκεφτείς πως σε αυτές τις φάσεις και λόγω της έλλειψης τροφής, το νευρικό σύστημα είναι πιο ευερέθιστο,τότε λογικό να είναι εριστική.Νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μη σου τη σπάει όταν είσαι σε ανορεκτικη΄περίοδο.

----------


## hairbandou

> _Originally posted by Kleanthis_
> Και αν σκεφτείς πως σε αυτές τις φάσεις και λόγω της έλλειψης τροφής, το νευρικό σύστημα είναι πιο ευερέθιστο,τότε λογικό να είναι εριστική.Νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μη σου τη σπάει όταν είσαι σε ανορεκτικη΄περίοδο.


ισχυει κλεανθη!!αυτο το καιρο που προσπαθω να συνελθω και ζοριζομαι..με εκνευριζουν ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ και οι ΠΑΝΤΕΣ!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Από τα λόγια της hairbandou εγώ εισέπραξα μόνο καλοπροαίρετη διάθεση για πλησίασμα ενός πλάσματος,
που πολύ έχει χτυπηθεί και εδώ μέσα και στη ζωή του φαντάζομαι...Πάντα με εκφράζουν τα λόγια της smile...
(μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι και ένα άτομο που είχε βρεθεί και στην αντίπερα όχθη,αυτή της ανορεξίας,σε αντίθεση μ'εμάς)
Ισχύει και αυτό που λέει ο Κλεάνθης και όσοι έχουμε κάνει έστω και μία φορά δίαιτα-πόσο μάλλον αφαγία-το ξέρουμε καλά.
Δυστυχώς η Ναταλία δείχνει να μην είναι δεκτική σε αλλαγές και ο,τιδήποτε την παραπέμπει εκεί το θεωρεί απειλή που,
πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να εξουδετερώσει.Δε θεωρώ ότι υποτιμά τις συμβουλές μας,δε θα τη χαρακτήριζα αγενή ούτε προκλητική,
απλά έχει κλείσει ερμητικά τα αφτιά της σε κάθε εξωγενή ή εσωτερικό απειλητικό της διατήρησης της επιλογής της ήχο.
Ας κάνουμε ένα βήμα όλοι λοιπόν πίσω και αν πραγματικά νοιαζόμαστε ας κάνουμε μια προσευχή 
να τη φωτίσει ο Θεός να βρει τον δρόμο της,την υγεία της και τον εαυτό της.
Και να αρκεστούμε να της πούμε πως είμαστε εδώ για κείνη όταν και αν επιλέξει να αναζητήσει τη στήριξή μας...
Να είσαι καλά Ναταλάκι μας!Να είμαστε όλοι καλά και να μας προσέχουμε για να έχουμε!

----------


## hairbandou

nadine εισαι υπεροχη!
με καλυψες πληρως! :)

----------


## alex1970

Θα πω τα δικά μου με λίγο συμβολικό τρόπο .Όσοι κατάλαβαν κατάλαβαν. Μερικά δέντρα στραβώνουν ,αλλά απ αυτά σπάνε. Το στραβό κλωνάρι ,έχει την ικανότητα να διακρίνει ,την διαστρέβλωση του ,αλλά μήπως στο δρόμο του βρήκε κάτι άλλο και αναγκάστηκε να αλλάξει πορεία ,μόνο και μόνο για να δείξει ότι ξέρει να αναπτύσσεται ,γιατί η ανάπτυξη χαρακτηρίζει με βάση τα λεγόμενα (των άλλων ) την πρόοδο του ;
ερώτηση το κλωνάρι ,εκφραζει τον πονο του ; θελει να παρασηρει ; ουτε το ιδιο δεν ξερει , οποτε...
Χαρακτηριστε με σκληρό ,αλλά δεν υπάρχει επιτυχία για ολους ,καποιοι χανονται ,αλλοι επανερχονται and the life goes on ....fuc... rule my friends .
τη ειπε ο μητσιας; ας τον τρελλο στην τρελλα του και ο επομενος στοιχος κρυβει ολα τα λεφτα .καλη ακροαση .

----------


## NADINE_ed

Επειδή,φαντάζομαι ότι μόνο ως προς το επόμενο του στίχου έμεινε κάποιο κενό,κάποια ίσως απορία,
παίρνω την πρωτοβουλία να παραθέσω ολόκληρο το άσμα,ώστε να εκλείψει κάθε πιθανή ασάφεια:

Ο ΤΡΕΛΟΣ

Στίχοι/Μουσική: ʼκης Πάνου
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Μανώλης Μητσιάς


ʼσ' τον τρελό στην τρέλα του
και μη τον συνεφέρεις
Τι κρύβει μέσα το μυαλό
ενός τρελού δεν ξέρεις

Μπορεί να βρει στην τρέλα του
αυτά που 'χει ποθήσει
και που δεν αξιώθηκε
να δει και ν' αποκτήσει

Βρε άσ' τον τρελό στην τρέλα του
άσ' τονε στο όνειρό του
Τον κόσμο αυτό σιχάθηκε
κι έφτιαξε ένα δικό του

----------


## alex1970

Βρε άσ' τον τρελό στην τρέλα του
άσ' τονε στο όνειρό του
Text ασ τονε στο ονειρο του τον κοσμο....δικο του.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλά καλέ...σ'αφήνουμε...μη φωνάζεις!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

συμφωνω με την εξηγηση της ναντιν για τις αντιδρασεις της Ναταλιας, μονο που εγω σε ολο αυτο βλεπω κι ενα χερακι απλωμενο.πολυ αδυναμο, αλλα απλωμενο.
γιατι παρ ολα αυτα που λετε, αν ο "τρελλος" ηθελε απλα την τρελλα του,δεν ειχε λογο να μπει εδω και να δοκιμαστει..ουτε πιστευω οτι μπηκε για να πανηγυρισει το κατορθωμα της....
ειναι φανερο απ ολες μας τις συζητησεις οτι ειμαστε υπερ της υγειας κι οχι της ανορεξιας...
γιατι μπηκε λοιπον, για να μας προκαλεσει?
η κοπελα με το ζορι αναπνεει, λετε να ηρθε για καυγαδες?

φοβαται αυτο που βλεπει να ρχεται και την εχει πλακωσει με την βαρια σκια του...
ψελλιζει οτι μπορει να σκεφτει για να πεισει τον εαυτο της να συνεχισει,αλλα τρεμει γι αυτο που της συμβαινει...
μας απλωσε αβεβαια ενα αδυναμο και αρρωστο χερι...

το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορουμε να την πιασουμε απ το χερι και να την σωσουμε...
θα πρεπει μονη της να βρει την δυναμη και να κρατηθει στην ζωη...
ας ευχηθουμε να μπορεσει να την βρει...

----------


## alex1970

οχι απλα ο καθε ανθρωπος οταν παρει το στραβο το δρομο καταλαβαινει και δινει σημαδια. λεει σωστε με!.αυτο κανει με τον τροπο της .
ο ανορεκτικος θα γινει βουλημικος ,δυστηχος σαν φυσικη συνεπεια, ειναι το πακετο.
ο παχυσαρκος εχει το δικο του πακετο.
Μπορει να μην ειμαι και δεν ειμαι ειμαι ειδικος για ΔΤΠ εμεις οδηγουμε τα ατομα αυτα εκει!προσωπικη αποψη παντα.Σημερα εμαθα οτι κοπελα ανορεκτικη περασα στο επομενο σταδιο για αυτο το λεω.
Τι μπορουμε να κανουμε ; απο θεωρια ισως εχω αλλα απο πραξη μαλλον τιποτα.
Γιατι τα λεω αυτα ; γιατι ολα δημιουργουνται απο την κοινωνια μας και ολα τα αλλα πολιτικη ,ανεργια,βατοπεδι ,γατοπεδι δημιουργουνται απο εμας και απο τις αντιληψεις μας, που κατα βαση ειναι ή σκουρισμενες ή ξενοφερτες. Θα αποκτησουμε μια αποψη δικη μας πλεον; ετσι δεν θα σωσουμε μονο την ναταλια αλλα θα κανουμε καποια βηματα στο να αποκτησουμε επιτελους ενα Οραμα. Συγνωμη για το πολιτικο περιεχομενο που ισως περιεχε το μηνυμα αυτο. Οταν μια χωρα χανει την μπαλα ,την χανει παντου . Με χαρα θα αντιμετοπισω καποιον που λεει ειναι αποφαση μου εχω αυτα τα κιλα ,παρα καποιον που μου λεει οτι η μανα μου η θεια μου το κοινωνικο συνολο ,οι γκομενοι με θελουν ετσι.Το σωμα μας ανηκει σε μας .

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πολύ σωστό αυτό το "το σώμα μας ανήκει σ'εμάς" αλλά όπως όλα στη ζωή έχει και τις δύο του όψεις...
Η θετική αφορά το δικαίωμα αυθυπαρξίας μας και η αρνητική εκείνο της αυτοκαταστροφής μας...
Είμαι η Ναταλία και πριν 20 χρόνια επέλεξα να αυτοκαταστρέφομαι με την παχυσαρκία...
Είναι η Ναταλία και πριν δυόμισυ χρόνια επέλεξε να αυτοκαταστρέφεται με την ανορεξία...
Θέλουμε πιθανώς κάποιον να μας σώσει,να το κάνει ίσως μαγικά,ανώδυνα και ανεπαίσθητα,
αλλά ο μόνος που πραγματικά μπορεί είναι εκείνος που κάποτε το επέλεξε,εκείνος που ακόμα επιμένει...
Είναι ασφαλώς παρήγορο που είμαστε εδώ και το συζητάμε...Το διακρίνω κι εγώ το απλωμένο αδύναμο χεράκι...
Σ'αυτό στηρίζω τις ελπίδες μου,αυτό θέλω να πιάσω και όχι κάπου να το οδηγήσω λες και ξέρω εγώ καλύτερα,
λες και μπορώ να σώσω κάποιον άλλον τη στιγμή που δεν είμαι ικανή να το κάνω για τον εαυτό μου,
αλλά για να γίνει λιγότερο μοναχικός και τρομακτικός ο δρόμος που βγάζει στο ουράνιο τόξο του καθενός μας...

----------


## sabe

Ολα αυτα τα περι"ζηλειας"των αλλων κοριτσιων,τα περι "ολων των αγοριων που με θελουν",ειναι κλασικα επιχειρηματα pro-ana,(για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν,η ιντερνετικη κοινοτητα βριθει απο τετοια εγκληματικα κινηματα υπερασπισης της νευρικης ανορεξιας ως ενα στυλ ζωης,επιλογης και τα λοιπα γραφικα).Ναταλια,ευχομαι να εχεις βρει βοηθεια,να εχεις γυρω σου ανθρωπους που θα ρισκαρουν να σου λενε την αληθεια,εστω κι αν τους μισεις η τους αντιπαθεις γι αυτο,εγω ελπιζω να παλεψεις,οχι για τον ελεγχο του φαγητου,αλλα για οσα μπορει η ζωη να σου δωσει αμα αφησεις τον εαυτο σου να τα ανακαλυψει,γιατι σιγουρα υπαρχουν και δεν ειναι εκει που τα ψαχνεις ματια μου...Ολες μας οι πραξεις και οι επιλογες,γινονται βασει ψυχικων αναγκων,ψαξε με τη βοηθεια ειδικων να βρεις τι καλυπτει η αναγκη σου για ελεγχο,τι θες να ελεγξεις και το προβαλλεις στο φαγητο.Μακαρι να σε βοηθησουν ολοι αυτοι οι υπεροχοι ανθρωποι σε τουτο το forum,τα λογια τους ειναι αποσταγματα δικων τους εμπειριων,εισαι νεα ακομη,η ζωη σε περιμενει,δωστης την ευκαιρια να σε προλαβει...να σου δειξει τι χανεις,στο κυνηγι αυτο που εχεις επιδοθει.Καλη σου δυναμη!

----------


## AngelinaJ

gia su natalia :)

mipos ise 1.45 kai mas to krivis???
giati to leo auto?
giati an ise 1.70 kai 38-39-40 kila tote ise 30 kati kila pio kato apo to iyos sou...dld auto ine adianoito...
to na to 8eoris telio...tora edaxi den boro n apo kati pano sauto ...ala boris na piteuis oti 8elis
:)
to 8ema ine oti ta pio omorfa modela pou xero dene xoun 30 kila diafora me to iyos tous 
napo tin ali8ia an esto isoun 50 kila esto mi poume 60 as poume 50-53 8a isoun pio telia apo oti tora ...
na xeris oti sti zoi den ine to pio simadiko na pinis pota na vgenis exo kai na xoreuis kai na sou tin peftoun...adres..
to pio simadiko apola ine na kanis pio ousiastika pragmata gia ton eauto sou ...
o filos sou ixe dikio pou i8ele na paris kila kai sigoura den i8ele to kako sou :)
esi to vriskis mia xara pou xanis kila kai den exis provlima igias...
kai les oti 8a xasis k ala....
ama auto 8elis na to kanis...
ala to mono sigouro ine oti ama kanis emetous den 8a ise gia poli omorfi...distixos...8a xasis ta dodia sou kai episis 8arxisis siga siga na katastefeis to stomaxi sou kai na kindineuis na pa8is karkino tou lariga perisotero apo auton pou den kani emeto...
den ine kator8oma na xanis ta kila sou kanodas emeto i mi trogodas ka8olou...
kator8oma ine na ise pragmatika omorfi...esoterika alaa kai exoterika...den 8a po oti kanis la8os...sauta pou pisteuis...ala 8a po oti sigoura auto pou kanis ston eauto sou sou kani kako.
kai yixologika kai somatika...ena pragma 8a su [po...ego imoun pada i pio omorfi se olo to sxolio mu kai as min ixa prasina matia :)
ixa kai exo ena apo t apio omorfa prosopa kai xamogela kai imoun telia exoterika etsi enio8a otan imoun 53 kila kai ime 1.65 ama ginomoun 48 kila enio8a oti xanotan i 8ilikotita mu amesos...kai tora pou ime 70 kila,logo igias, nai k gia mena ine oniro na boreso na xaso ta kila mu...nai kai giamena ine oniro na ime lepti...ala ama se do sto dromo den 8a se zileyo ka8olou oute esena oute kanena modelo kai kamia alli....giati exo auto pou xriazome...mia sta8eri sxesi 4 xronia ...i opoia me gemizi kai den xriazome kanenan allo na mu tin pefti gianame eutixismeni...vevea exo mia dialimeni oikogenia me polla provlimata...kano k ego emetous...ala oxi gi ana xaso t akila mu
ala opote neuriazo poli kai me pligoni i oikogenia mu..
se katalaveno pou 8es nase telia kai panemorfi ala na xeris oti i ipervoli ine profanestati....mesa sto mialo sou...mipos prepi nana8eorisis to posa kila prepi na ise??
ego an imoun sti 8esi sou...
8a su po ti 8akana....8a arxiza na troo igiina
ala perisotero kai meta afou 8a eftana sta 50 kila 8a pigena gioga power gioga...kai giati to leo auto...giati gimnastiki tis giogas genikotera sou prosferi ena soma telio meta apo xronia giogas to soma sou 8ane telio oso kai an fas mesa se fisiologika oria

opote den 8a xriazete na kanis emeto toulaxtiston san arxi ala 8a gimnazese kai 8a kanis ena pio telio soma...kai molis ftasis sta 55 kila me gimnastiki giogas 8a dis poso pio poli omorfi 8a ise...kai po8iti...den ine tixeo oti oloi oi adres 8eloun mia gineka me telio gimnasmeno soma me popo kai sti8os...ama pas 55 kila kai me gimnastiki kiolas 8ase mia 8ea ...i zizel pados den ine 38 kila
to pio lepti pou itan itan 52...kai pola ala modela...kataxiomena...kai genika na to paris..gia paradigma i angelina jolie otan itan sto tomb raider ixe telio soma giamena tora pou egine misi den ine pia i ginekara pou itan :(
tora...giati ka8ome kai sta leo ola auta..giati egrayes sto foroum..kai ipes to provlima sou san na itan to pio telio gegonos se olo ton kosmo :)
maresi pou to adimetopizis etsi..
xerome pou agapas ton eauto sou oso ligoi ala isos prepi na dosis ousiastikoteri agapi sto eauto sou ...dene xi noima na pas sto tafo pio noris apolous mas gia na exis tin eukeria na sou tin peftoun agoria :( kai na miazis me ta modela..pou se plirofor oti t aperisotera pou ine atrofika den ine ka8olou eutixismena kai ta ekmetaleuode oloi epidi katalavenoun oti exoun provlima ...den ine etsi o kosmos..opos nomizis...oi adres nai orea sou tin peftoun oloi k?
ise pio simadiki apo ton gandhi??/ise pio simadiki apo tin ioanna tis lorenis??/ise pio simadiki apo pion??apo tin menegaki??apo tin zizel??? apo tin monica belluci? apo pion? apo tous an8roupous pou xaropaleuon gia ena kalitero aurio sauti ti gi??
oxi.....pio simadiki ise sta koritsia pou exoun provlima me to varos tous...kai stous adres giati>>>???gia tin erotiki tous fadasiosi??auto????
auto 8a pi na ine logos na pe8anis pio grigora???
na dosis mia xara sekapious vlakes???na se doun pio lepti kai na ???kanoun ti???/....kai na dixis ti???
signomi natalia mu :) alla ta leo etsi...giati mesa sto mialo tou ka8enoos..iparxoun poles pragmatikotites....kai i diki sou prepi na anadiamorfo8i...opos kai i diki mou....kai olonon
.....den kanis eglima semena kai sekanenan alo....para mono sesena
oso kai na su milisoume emis ...oti kai na sou poume ...ine axristo....
an den to katalavis kai den to prospa8isis...
an imoun esi ....den xero ti 8akana..ala esto 8a prospa8ousa nagapiso emena...giauto pou ime kai oxi auto pou fenome .
den ine tixeo auto pou ipan oi arxeoi sofoi....PAN METRON ARISTON....KAI OTI LABI DEN INE XRISOS...
SE PARAKALO ....PRAGMATIKA SIGXORESE ME AN IPA KATI PIO PANO POU BORI NA S PIRAXE ALA SKEYOU TA ...KAI odos 8a perimeno apadisi se ola auta ta erotimata...
filia polla
angelina :)

----------


## con_ed

Prin 5 xronia paraligo na xasw thn aderfh mou apo anorexia.ousa 37 kila.. Den 8es na kaneis tous dikous sou na zhsoun oti ezhsa egw k oi goneis m. Den 8es na ksereis pws einai na niw8oun oi gurw sou oti einai zhthma xronou pote 8a fugei to atomo pou agapas. Giati esu 8a fugeis, oi alloi 8a meinoun pisw. Kai meta 8a se ksexasoun nai, k esu ti 8a kaneis? 8a se faei to xwma kai oi alloi 8a sunexisoun th zwh tous! Kai esu ti 8a kaneis? Ti 8a xeis prolavei na kaneis? 
den 8a xeis prolavei na zhseis thn eutuxia tou apotelesmatos twn panellhniwn, ton prwto megalo erwta k ta sxetika.TIPOTA
O 8eos na sou dwsei fwthsh.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

τωρα ειναι καλα η αδερφη σου,con?

----------


## con_ed

einai 42 kila ...kaxektikh, trwei kanonika alla den pairnei grammario.. toulaxiston suneidhtopoiei k h idia pws prepei na parei kila gt den ths aresei to swma ths, alla den mporei.. menoume mazi pia gt spoudazw k egw a8hna twra kai pairnw otidhpote paxuntiko apo to super market, paraggelnoume ap eksw g na trwei, den to kanw fanera vevaia mhpws to katalavei kai arxisei pali ta idia! auto me odhghse k emena na parw kila vevaia, alla twra ta exasa kai ths lew pws etuxe na ta xasw epeidh den prolavaina na faw gt fovamai mhpws parasurw k ekeinh.

----------


## skg

Con, χωρίς να θέλω να σε στενοχωρήσω, ως πρωην ανορεκτική θέλω να σου πω ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η αδερφή σου να τρώει κανονικά και να είναι 42 κιλά. Και εμένα οι δικοί μου νόμιζαν ότι τρωω κανονικά - άλλωστε με παρακολουθούσαν όλη την ωρα - αλλά και πάλι κατάφερνα να μην τρωω το φαγητό μου. Το έκρυβα όπου μπορείς να φανταστείς, όταν έτρωγα στο σαλόνι το έβαζα σε χαρτοπετσετες πίσω από τα μαξιλάρια και όταν δε με έβλεπε κανείς το πετούσα στην τουαλέτα γιατί ήμουν σίγουρη ότι στα σκουπίδια θα το έβρισκαν και είχα και εγώ την ίδια δικαιολογία: τρώω αλλά δεν παχαίνω. Και γλυκά έτρωγα αλλά είχα ήδη υπολογίσει τις θερμίδες ώστε να μην είναι περισσότερες από αυτές που είχα φάει την προήγουμενη μέρα και είχα καταφέρει να χάσω βάρος. Και εγώ ελεγα ότι δε μου αρέσει το σώμα μου αλλά το έλεγα γιατι αυτό ήταν αυτό που ήθελαν όλοι να ακούσουν, η αλήθεια είναι ότι και όταν ήμουν 30 κιλά πίστευα ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Η λύση δυστυχώς δεν είναι να φέρνεις παχυντικά φαγητά μέσα στο σπίτι, μπορώ σχεδόν να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι ούτε καν το βλέπει. Μόνο με τη βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού μπορεί να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση ή αν της μιλήσει κάποιος με πολλή αγάπη και χωρίς νεύρα και θυμό (όπως πολλές φορές κάνουν οι γονείς), είτε εσύ είτε κάποιος φίλος της που του έχει εμπιστοσύνη και αδυναμία.

----------


## con_ed

skg h aderfh mou ksekinhse me anoreksia(a' lukeiou) voulimia (b lukeiou) anoreksia (g lukeiou) , otan perase sto panepisthmio isorrophse genika.. Fantasou oti twra einai 24 xronwn... to upsos ths einai 1,60kati.. Trwei kanonika kai se diavevaiwnw g auto, exei kseperasei thn anoreksia, trwei krepes, pizza, soyvlakia, otidhpote ! den trwei vevaia megales posothtes ! trwme mazi den ginetai na kryvei to faghto ths! oyte metous thn exw petyxei na kanei! eidika auth thn periodo trwei akoma perissotero gt 8elei na parei kila.

----------


## skg

Μακάρι να είναι έτσι, αλήθεια το εύχομαι, ξέρω ποσο δύσκολο είναι γιατί και εγώ ακόμη παιδεύομαι με διατροφικές διαταραχες. Ισως η φραση "τρωει κανονικά αλλά δεν παίρνει γραμμαριο" να είναι αυτή που με ωθησε να γραψω γιατί ήταν κάτι που το έλεγα πάρα πολλές φορες. Και δυστυχώς αν θες να μη φας το φαγητό γίνεσαι όσο εφευρετικός δεν μπορείς να φανταστεις. Στο λέω εγώ που ειχα δυο γονείς να παρακολουθούν τι τρώω διαρκώς, και πάλι κατάφερνα να τρωω το μισό από αυτό που ισχυριζόμουν. Ευχομαι ειλικρινα αυτό να μην ισχύει στη δική σας περίπτωση.

----------


## mcan

Μια φιλη μου ειναι 49 κιλα και τρωει παρα πολυ, μια αλλα παλι 90 και δεν τρωει σχεδον τιποτα αρα πιστευω πως con πως η αδερφη σου οντως μπορει να τρωει αλλα να εχει καλο μεταβολισμο. Και εγω οταν περασα απο το σταδιο της ανορεξιας και μου ελεγαν οι γιατροι 8α πε8ανεις ελεγα " δεν με νοιαζει 8α πε8ανω αδυνατη". Ευτυχως ξυπνησα αν και ακομα ταλαιπωρουμε απο βουλιμια, δηλαδη εφτασα στο αλλο ακρο παχυνα και προσπα8ω να αδυνατισω. Εγω πιστευω πως ο καλυτερος τροπος για να καταλαβει ενας ανορεξικος την πραγματικη εικονα του σωματος του ειναι να δει τον εαυτο του οπως οι αλλοι . Απο τον καθρευτη δεν βλεπεις με τα ματια αλλα με το μυαλο. Για αυτο αν δει καποιος ανορεξικος φωτογραφιες η βιντεο του σωματος του συνηθως σοκαρεται.

----------


## badgirl

εχω σοκαριστει αν κ 30 χρονων γαιδουρα με αυτα που διαβαζω...διαβασα το πρωτο πρωτο μηνυμα της κοπελας-φαρσα κ εδω τα τελευταια που φανηκαν ειλικρινη...
σοκαριστηκα ισως γιατι δεν βλεπω ανορεξικους στην καθημερινη μου ζωη ουτε μαθαινω για αυτους ευκολα...
γιατι δεν βλεπω ποτε πολυ αδυνατους ανθρωπους στο δρομο ενω βλεπω παχουλους?
γιατι οι ανορεξικοι δεν κυκλοφορουν εξω, δε μπορω αλλιως να εξηγησω γιατι δε τους βλεπω, ενω οι βουλιμικοι βγαινουν?
τελικα τι ειναι χειροτερο η βουλιμια ή η ανορεξια? μηπως ειναι πλευρες του ιδιου νομισματος?
μηπως στη βουλιμια βλεπεις οτι εχεις επεισοδια βουλιμικα με ή χωρις εμετο μετα αλλα νιωθεις αδυναμος να κανεις κατι γιαυττο ενω στην ανορεξια απλα δε βλεπεις οτι εισαι ρεγγα και θελεις να χασεις κιαλλο?
σταυροκοπιεμαι που το χειροτερο που ειχα ποτε ηταν υπερφαγικα επεισοδια...τα οποια βεβαια οταν καταληξουν να συμβαινουν συχνα κρυβουν αλλους κινδυνους...

----------


## Queen Bee

Νatalia εσενα σ αγαπώ.Εισαι το ειδωλό μου.Και νομιζα πως ειμαι μοναδικη.😍😍😍

----------

